# TV Winner vs. Bonus.net



## Anonymous (24 November 2004)

Eine neue und bislang hier im Forum noch nicht erwähnte Gewinnmöglichkeit, die der Firmengruppe um Bonus.net GmbH/Care GmbH und dem geschäftigen Sachsen zu zu orden wäre, ist die:


TV Winner Verlagsgesellschaft mbH
h**p://www.tv-winner.de

Auch hier werden Gewinne mit einem Abo für eine Hauszeitschrift in Aussicht gestellt und nicht jeder Nutzer erkennt die Nutzungsbedingungen sofort: 





> Ja, ich möchte eines der drei Smart Cabrio gewinnen und nehme am kostenlosen Gewinnspiel teil. Die Teilnahmebedingungen habe ich gelesen.
> Ich erhalte die nächste verfügbare Ausgabe von TV Winner kostenlos zum Test. Als Dankeschön für mein Interesse kann ich 4x gratis Lotto spielen und erhalte einen Reisegutschein im Wert von 100,- Euro. *Lasse ich 7 Tage nach Erhalt der 1. Ausgabe nichts von mir hören, erhalte ich TV Winner zunächst für 12 Ausgaben zum Preis von 5,- Euro pro Ausgabe. Der Betrag wird einmal jährlich im Voraus berechnet.* Das Abonnement verlängert sich um weitere 12 Ausgaben, wenn es nicht 14 Tage nach Erhalt der 10. Ausgabe gekündigt wird. Mit der Übersendung dieses Formulars erkläre ich mich damit einverstanden, von der TV Winner Verlagsgesellschaft mbH und ihren Kooperationspartnern zukünftig per E-Mail-Newsletter und/oder telefonisch Werbeinformationen zu erhalten; ich kann dieses Einverständnis jederzeit gegenüber TV Winner Verlagsgesellschaft mbH widerrufen.


Die Umwerbung dieses Projektes erfolgt z. B. als Bannerwerbung bei großen Internetportalen.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (24 November 2004)

Phänomenologe schrieb:
			
		

> Auch hier werden Gewinne mit einem Abo für eine Hauszeitschrift in Aussicht gestellt...



Dazu muss man allerdings sagen, dass es sich hier thematisch um nichts anderes als Gewinnspiele dreht. Die Nutzungsbedingungen sind durchaus lesbar und die Rahmenbedingungen für das Gewinnspiel müssen durch Setzen eines Häkchens bestätigt werden. Dazu sitzt der Anmelde-Button räumlich unter den Teilnahmebedingungen. Wer im europäischen Sprachraum gewohnheitsmäßig von oben links nach unten rechts liest, sollte damit eigentlich weniger Probleme haben, als z. B. bei den netten Layouts der Dialer, die ihre Preisangaben in kleinen Fußzeilen mausgrau auf steingrau verstecken.

Der echte Haken:
Wer sich dort anmeldet, gibt seine persönlichen Daten einer unüberschaubaren Zahl an Personen und Gruppierungen weiter. Von daher halte ich solche Eintragungsservices für mehr als bedenklich. Telefonbelästigung rund um die Uhr ist da vorprogrammiert und man wird nie mit Sicherheit sagen können, ob man über diesen Service vielleicht doch an einem Gewinnspiel, einer Umfrage oder etwas ähnlichem teilgenommen hat. Schließlich versprechen sich die Ausrichter von Gewinnspielen ja auch einen "Gewinn".


----------



## Reducal (24 November 2004)

Phänomenologe schrieb:
			
		

> ... Firmengruppe um Bonus.net GmbH/Care GmbH und dem geschäftigen Sachsen...
> ... Die Umwerbung dieses Projektes erfolgt z. B. als Bannerwerbung bei großen Internetportalen.





			
				Reducal [url=http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=61393#61393 schrieb:
			
		

> hier[/url]]Ein Realisator für Bannerwerbung - und nun dürfte bei den Eingeweihten selbst der letzte Groschen fallen, während ich mich mehr um meine Eingeweiden kümmern sollte... :kotz:


----------



## Anonymous (6 Dezember 2004)

*tV Winner*

die Methoden dieser Firma erinnern an frühere .......

Der Stil ist ebenfalls genauso mies + fies.

Trotz rechtzeitigen Widerruf wird alles versucht einem das Abo auf's
"Auge zu drücken"!

Gruß

Safi

_aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert modaction _


----------



## Anonymous (7 Dezember 2004)

*tv winner.de*

wie ist dis adresse von tv winner. .sie haben mir @gesendet mit gewinn flug für 2 personnes nach turkei, am 16 november, aber bis heute keine antwort.habe ich mir betrüger zu tun? bitte um erfahrung. danke bouziani hamburg .... :roll:
_[Edit: Siehe NUB - HDUS]_


----------



## Anonymous (7 Dezember 2004)

*tv-winner*

Moderator schreibt u.a.: 
Die Nutzungsbedingungen sind durchaus lesbar...
Das stimmt allerdings nur, wenn man direkt auf die Seite  
xxxtv-winner  geht, 
die bis vor kurzem überall vorhandenen Werbebanner 
enthielten aber einen Link auf die Seite 
tv-winner/anmeldung/gewinnspiel.php
und hier ist davon keine Rede.
Übrigens ist dieser Link von den meisten Seiten inzwischen verschwunden.

Das ist Bauernfängerei!!!

_es geht hier auch um die Nutzungsbestimmungen bei uns und die findest du hier :
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php und deswegen wurden auch die Links in deiner Nachricht deaktiviert_ *BT/Mod*


----------



## Anonymous (7 Dezember 2004)

*Kündigung per email möglich*

Hallo,
ich habe heute auch eine Rechnung bekommen. Habe aber schon auf den
ersten Brief am 28.10 per email reagiert und das Abo abgelehnt. Ich
habe aber damals vom Aboservice keine Antwort bekommen. Ist eine Email
eigentlich rechtlich gesehen ausreichend?

Gruß
Tuelle


----------



## Reducal (7 Dezember 2004)

*Re: Kündigung per email möglich*



			
				tuelle schrieb:
			
		

> Ist eine Email eigentlich rechtlich gesehen ausreichend?


...wenn sie von Empfänger persönlich (nicht automatisch beim Öffnen generiert) als gelesen bestätigt wurde, dann schon.


----------



## Anonymous (7 Dezember 2004)

Tja, dann ist sie wohl genau so viel wert, wie das Abonnieren per Mausklick .. :-?


----------



## Anonymous (8 Dezember 2004)

*Tolle Erfahrungen*

Hallo zusammen,

die Kommentare sprechen ja direkt Bände. Bei mir ist TV Winner direkt mal mit einer Rechnung angefangen, ohne vorher ein Probeexemplar zu schicken. Auf monieren und direkte Kündigung kam dann die Mahnung mit Androhung von weiteren 40 EURO für ein Inkassounternehmen.

Da fühlt man sich als König Kunde doch wohltuend hofiert.

Man ist gerne Kunde ...

Hat jemand eine Idee was man tun kann?


----------



## bonsai-rambo (8 Dezember 2004)

*Tv-winner Reine Abzocke*

Hallo

ich bin auch ein Opfer von tv-winner habe nur beim gewinnspiel für die Autos mit gemacht, und innerhallb von ein paar tagen bekam ich eine
Erfreuliche email wo man mir mitteilte das man mich beim abo begrüßte

Ich he hallo !! ich habe weder was unterschrieben noch was abgeschloßen
die große frecheit kam noch und zwar wurde ich angerufen ob ich nicht ein Abo abschließen möchte das verneite ich und legte auf.

Ein paar tage bekam ich per email ein Rechnung ??? (':evil:')ich sofort reagiert und den per email geantwortet das ich kein Abo wünsche und in ruhe gelassen werde möchte.

es ging noch weiter mit Rechnung zu sendung der nächsten Ausgabe TV-winner usw. habe bis jetzt immer noch nicht gezahlt 

bis ich vor ein paar Tagen dann die Schnauze voll hatte und mich an einem Rechtsanwalt wand, der es jetzt in die Hand nimmt.

ich kann nur davor warnen klickt nicht irgendwo darauf und Druckt heuch vorher immer die Teilnehmerbedingung aus am besten macht von jedem Gewinnspiel ein sogenaten Screenshot ist ein guter beweis für eine eventuelle Verhandlung.


----------



## Anonymous (9 Dezember 2004)

*TV-Winner Betrug*

Tv winner belästigt mich schon seit Wochen mit ihrem Abo. Die Geschichte: Ich habe auf deren Seite bei einem Gewinnspiel mitgemacht. Die Daten des Gewinnspieles haben diese aber zweckentfremdet und behaupten, dass ich ihre Fehrnsehzeitschrift gekauft habe (hab nicht einmal einen Fernseher). Inzwischen drohen sie auch mit einem Inkassounternehmen. Aber davon lasse ich mich nicht einschüchtern, da laut Verbraucherzentrale das Recht auf meiner Seite ist. Ich habe inzwischen von vielen anderen Geschädigten im Internet gelesen, die das Selbe Problem mit Tv Winner haben. Also Leute: Auf keinen Fall bezahlen, sondern besser diese Dubiose Firma  wegen Betrugs anzeigen.


----------



## Anonymous (10 Dezember 2004)

*TV Winner*

Wir sind gerade mandatiert worden, gegen TV Winner vorzugehen. 
...
Bei Fragen können Sie uns gerne konktaktieren 040.XXXXXXXX

[ModAction]
Als Gast nicht verifizierbar. Bitte NUB´s beachten.
DF


----------



## Anonymous (10 Dezember 2004)

*Re: TV Winner*

Hallo

es wäre für uns alle super, wenn wir über den Verlauf informiert würden

Danke

Joshka


----------



## Anonymous (10 Dezember 2004)

*Re: TV Winner*



			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Wir sind gerade mandatiert worden, gegen TV Winner vorzugehen.
> ...
> Bei Fragen können Sie uns gerne konktaktieren 040.XXXXXXXX
> 
> ...



warum wurde ... rausgenommen.

 Währe eigentlich recht hilfreich für Geschädigte !!!


----------



## Anonymous (10 Dezember 2004)

*TV-Winner*

Hallo Zusammen,

auch ich bin ein TV-Winner Geschädigter.
Ich bin es jetzt leid,mich mit diesen..... noch herumzuärgern.
Ich hab dieser Gesellschaft nun meine Unkosten in Rechnung gestellt und dies gerade an die Geschäftsführung Frau ..... in Berlin und wenn diese bis am 10.12.2004 nicht bezahlt werde ich eine Mahnbescheid auslösen.
Ich würde es begrüssen wenn andere auch mit der gleichen Agresivität auf diese Unternehmen losgehen.
Mal sehen ob man die nicht klein kriegt. Wie man in den Wald hereinruf so schallt es heraus.

_aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert
und persönliche Daten gelöscht siehe  NUB 
 tf/mod _


----------



## Reducal (10 Dezember 2004)

*Re: TV-Winner*



			
				Opa Lars schrieb:
			
		

> ... an die Geschäftsführung Frau ..... in Berlin ...


Denkste, sagte Pittiplatsch! Nicht Berlin sondern Hamburg. Die Telefonnummer läuft in Hamburg auf, auch wenn im Impressum was von Berlin steht - das ist nur der Form wegen.


----------



## BenTigger (10 Dezember 2004)

*Re: TV Winner*



			
				Joshka schrieb:
			
		

> Gast schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Weil es sich hier um einen Aufruf handelte, der es dem Firmeninhaber dann ermöglicht,  den Forumsbesitzern die Rechtsanwälte wegen Geschäftsschädigung an den Hals zu hängen.
Der Gast  kann ja nicht belangt werden.

Also Forumsschutz, weil rechtlich nicht zulässig und teuer für uns ....


----------



## technofreak (10 Dezember 2004)

*Re: TV Winner*



			
				Joshka schrieb:
			
		

> warum wurde ... rausgenommen.


Schlicht und einfach mal die NUBS lesen :
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php#10


> Persönliche Daten
> *Die Wiedergabe persönlicher Daten ist nur mit ausdrücklicher Genehmigung der betreffenden Person erlaubt.* Bei Angabe persönlicher Daten fremder Personen werden die Moderatoren diese löschen wenn nicht von einem Vorliegen der Erlaubnis auszugehen ist


Diese Erlaubnis liegt nicht vor 
tf

PS: Jeder der hier postet , erkennt damit die NUBS an , auch Gäste


----------



## Anonymous (13 Dezember 2004)

*Tv-Winner*

Hab auch beim Gewinnspiel mitgemacht und die Zeitschrift erhalten. Sind ...... diese Leute, ich werde auf keinen Fall zahlen, auch wenn die mit einem Inkassounternehmen drohen. Die wissen, dass sie keine Chance haben, deswegen wird es wahrscheinlich bei der Drohung bleiben . Das ist Bauernfängerei, denn die Hälfte der Leute, die Inkasso hören, bezahlen gleich.
Das Recht ist auf unserer Seite, denn erstens wurden die Daten des Gewinnspiels missbraucht (wenn es überhaupt ein Gewinnspiel gibt) und zweitens sind 7 Tage zu wenig, um zu wiederrufen, sagt die Verbraucherzentrale. Die Seite wurde inzwischen umgebaut (zeigt, wie unseriös das ganze war). Zum Glück habe ich die Alte Seite noch gespeichert und kann somit beweisen, dass meine Daten missbraucht wurden...

_aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert modaction_


----------



## Anonymous (13 Dezember 2004)

*Re: TV Winner*



			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Wir sind gerade mandatiert worden, gegen TV Winner vorzugehen.
> ...
> Bei Fragen können Sie uns gerne konktaktieren 040.XXXXXXXX
> 
> ...


 :evil:  :cry: bin auch ein opfer von dieser ____firma



_aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert modaction_


----------



## Anonymous (14 Dezember 2004)

*TV-Winner - is ne Frechheit*

Kommt alle auf [noparse]www.Abzocke.info.ms[/noparse] - dort wird das Thema TV-Winner
behandelt

Joshka


----------



## Anonymous (14 Dezember 2004)

Alle TV-Winner - "Fans" treffen sich hier :

[noparse]http://www.abzocke.info.ms/[/noparse]


Gruß,


der geschädigte


----------



## Anonymous (14 Dezember 2004)

*Staatsanwaltschaft*

Hallo Zusammen,

die Staatsanwaltschaft kennt diesen Verein bereits. Bitte alles direkt dorthin senden.

Auf der Page DSL-User findet ihr die Anschrift. Könnt auch im Telefonbuch die Nr. raussuchen, aber die benötigen Eure Unterstützung schriftlich.

Schönen Tag ....
  
Sinn


----------



## Anonymous (14 Dezember 2004)

*Re: TV Winner*



			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Wir sind gerade mandatiert worden, gegen TV Winner vorzugehen.
> ...
> Bei Fragen können Sie uns gerne konktaktieren 040.XXXXXXXX
> 
> ...




Und was ist bisher passiert?


----------



## Anonymous (14 Dezember 2004)

*Staatsanwaltschaft Hamburg*

da haben wir schon hingeschrieben. 

Antwort:

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
soweit Ihre Eingabe hier als Strafanzeige bearbeitet werden soll, bitte ich Sie, eine Anzeige mit einem von Ihnen unterzeichneten Schreiben unter Angabe Ihrer persönlichen Daten hier einzureichen oder eine Anzeige bei der Polizei zu erstatten. Zu einer Anzeige wegen Betruges gehören Angaben dazu, ob Sie selbst getäuscht worden sind und ob Sie eine Vermögensschaden, ggf. in welcher Höhe, erlitten haben.
Allgemeine Rechtsfragen außerhalb eines Ermittlungsverfahrens dürfen von der Staatsanwaltschaft leider nicht beantwortet werden. 
Mit freundlichen Grüßen


Aber somit merkt auch die Staatsanwaltschaft, daß mehere betroffen sind.

Joshka 0


----------



## Anonymous (14 Dezember 2004)

*tv winner Abzocke -fast schon unverschämt*

Hallo Leute, mir gings wie euch, die wollen ein ABO verkaufen was ich gar nicht bestellt habe. Auch kam bereits die Drohung mit einer Inkassofirma. Telefon steht man in der Warteschlange, Anfragen werden nicht beantwortet. Mir ist die Sache zu doof, ich zahle nicht und habe Anzeige erstattet.

-Ja nicht zahlen-   :argue:


----------



## Anonymous (15 Dezember 2004)

ich habe heute mit zwei Recht Proffesoren darüber gesprochen,
beide teilten mir mit ich sollte bis auf einen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid abwarten und die ankommenden zeitschriften unfrei zurück senden und die Annahme verweigern.
Es ist nicht rechtens teilten die Proffesoren mir mit, das die Bedingungen am Gewinnspiel an ABG's erinnern (da sie klein gedruckt sind) und somit irreführend sind.
Ausserdem wäre das nicht rechtens, das man zu etwas gezwungen wird obwohl kein deutlicher Hinweis auf einen Vertragsabschluß ersichtlich ist.

Ich wollte zum Anwalt gehen und den einschalten aber jetzt werde ich erst einmal abwarten und die Annahme der Hefte verweigern und die erhaltenen Hefte zurück an den Absender mit Annahmeverweigerung zurückgeben.

Das ist nur ein abzocke und diejenigen die bezahlen und das hinnehmen sind selber schuld sagten mir die Proff's.
Also kein Geld überweisen und die Zeitschriften nicht annhemen. eventuell zurück an Absender unfrei senden.
Abwarten bis ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid kommt, erst dann mit anwalt Widerspruch einlegen sagte man mir.


----------



## biker71 (21 Dezember 2004)

habe die selben probleme mit diesen [].
aber wir sind lt. bgb Paragraf 321b bis 312e und Teledienstgesetz paragraf 6 im recht. da es sich um eine geschäftliche handlung handelt, muß zwingend eine anbieterkennung, ein genauer vertrag mit allen modalitäten und eine direkte bezugsperson angegeben sein.
werde gegen den inkassobescheid ertsmal einspruch erheben und meinen rechtsanwalt einschalten...

*[Virenscanner: Ein Wort entfernt]*


----------



## Anonymous (21 Dezember 2004)

*Re: Tolle Erfahrungen*



			
				blindjoe schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> die Kommentare sprechen ja direkt Bände. Bei mir ist TV Winner direkt mal mit einer Rechnung angefangen, ohne vorher ein Probeexemplar zu schicken. Auf monieren und direkte Kündigung kam dann die Mahnung mit Androhung von weiteren 40 EURO für ein Inkassounternehmen.
> 
> ...




Ja die Staatsanwaltschaft in Hamburg informieren!


----------



## Anonymous (21 Dezember 2004)

*Re: tv winner Abzocke -fast schon unverschämt*



			
				burge schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute, mir gings wie euch, die wollen ein ABO verkaufen was ich gar nicht bestellt habe. Auch kam bereits die Drohung mit einer Inkassofirma. Telefon steht man in der Warteschlange, Anfragen werden nicht beantwortet. Mir ist die Sache zu doof, ich zahle nicht und habe Anzeige erstattet.
> 
> -Ja nicht zahlen-   :argue:



Richtig so.....lasst Euch nicht einschüchtern. Mit den Schreiben an die Staatsanwaltschaft kommt immer mehr Schwung in die Sache.
Die Geschäftsführerin ist dort bereits bekannt.


----------



## Reducal (21 Dezember 2004)

*Re: Tolle Erfahrungen*



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> blindjoe schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Informieren ist zu wenig - eine Anzeige erstatten besser. Schriftlich an die

Staatsanwaltschaft Hamburg
Kaiser-Wilhelm-Str. 100
20355 Hamburg


----------



## Anonymous (21 Dezember 2004)

*schaut hier*

alle TV-Winner Betroffenen  treffen sich in diesem Forum :


h**p://www.abzocke.info.ms/


Gruß


----------



## jupp11 (21 Dezember 2004)

Tolles  Forum , nicht mal ein Impressum , (Sub?)Domain registriert auf ein nicht verifizierbares 
Unternehmen? in Griechenland.....

j.


----------



## Anonymous (22 Dezember 2004)

*Re: TV Winner*

Hallo 

ich bin auch eine geschädigte welche nummer sollte man kontaktieren?
könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen?

danke 

gruß
conny


----------



## Reducal (22 Dezember 2004)

*Re: TV Winner*



			
				Conny schrieb:
			
		

> ...welche nummer sollte man kontaktieren?


Steht alles auf der Rechung - aber nicht anrufen, besser ist immer Schreiben!


----------



## Anonymous (22 Dezember 2004)

*Strafanzeige*

Hallo,

 ich habe gestern Strafanzeige erstattet. Mir wurde auf der Polizei 
 mitgeteilt, das ich nicht der einzige bin, der diesen Schritt schon getan hat.

Joshka

Also - nix gefallen lassen !!! 0


----------



## Anonymous (22 Dezember 2004)

*Re: TV Winner*

die nummer kannste vergessen geht kein mensch ran ist nur bandansage, und ein schreiben hab ich auch schon verfasst... kam bis jetzt keine antwort. ich habe bei der dresdner bank angerufen (dort sollte der betrag überwiesen werden) unter dieser kto nr ist keine firma tv winner geführt?? mysteriös alles.

gruß    




			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Conny schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Reducal (22 Dezember 2004)

*Re: TV Winner*



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> ...ein schreiben hab ich auch schon verfasst... kam bis jetzt keine antwort.


Das ist scheinbar üblich in diesem Marktsegment. Da keine Verpflichtung zur Antwort besteht, hast Du zumindest Deinen Part des Widerspruchs (sicher nachweislich) erfüllt. Nun sollte man die weiteren Schritte des Forderungsstellers abwarten und erst dann geeignet reagieren. Insbesondere ist es wohl tatkisch sinnvoll, auf folgende Mahn- und Inkassoschreiben gar nicht zu reagieren und statt dessen einem gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid entgegen zu sehen. Dem kann man dann ggf. auf der Rückseite widersprechen und erst anschließend obliegt es dem Forderungssteller auch noch vor ein Gericht zu ziehen.


----------



## Anonymous (24 Dezember 2004)

*Re: Tolle Erfahrungen*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Anonymous schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich habe das gleich Problem mit dem TV Winner. 
Nur ich habe jetzt gemerkt, dass in den neuen AGB's eine neue Adresse in Berlin angegeben ist. Sollte man vielleicht auch bei der Staatsanwalschaft Berlin anzeige erstatten?


----------



## Anonymous (24 Dezember 2004)

habe am samstag, dem 18.12. die erste poste, eine Mahnung, von advo billing im auftrag von tv winner bekommen. frist eine woche zum zahlen.
habe sofort an advo und tv winner einschreiben zurückgesendet.
heute bekam ich das nächste schreiben von advo. gleicher wortlaut und der Hammer:

gleiches datum wie der erste brief....

frohe wihnachten allen 0


----------



## biker71 (24 Dezember 2004)

der gast im vorhergehenden posting war ich. hatte mich vergessen einzuloggen.
meine natürlich weihnachten


----------



## Anonymous (25 Dezember 2004)

Hallo Leute,

habe mittlerweile auch ein Schreiben von dem Inkasso Büro bekommen. Forderung beläuft sich nun auf knapp 100 Euro.

Bezahlen werde ich nicht. Soviel ist sicher!

Hat hier mittlerweile jemand noch was unternommen? 
Vieleicht wäre so ne kleine Vorgehensweise in Schritte unterteilt nicht schlecht. Da hier ja auch ein oder 2 Rechtsbeistände mitposten, könnten diese das dann auch "absegnen".  
Denke wenn jeder an einem Strick zieht wird hier mehr erreicht als wenn jeder was eigenes macht...

cu @ll 
Casper


----------



## Reducal (25 Dezember 2004)

*Re: Tolle Erfahrungen*



			
				loly schrieb:
			
		

> Sollte man vielleicht auch bei der Staatsanwalschaft Berlin anzeige erstatten?


Nein, das wird in Hamburg erledigt. 



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Opa Lars schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ansonsten gibt es > HIER < auch noch was interessantes zu lesen.


----------



## Anonymous (25 Dezember 2004)

Werde nächste Woche Montag auch eine Anzeige bei der Staatsanwaltschaft machen...

Kann ja echt nicht sein was die da abziehen.

Gibts mittlerweile eigentliche einen Sammelanwalt bezüglich der Klage gegen  TV Winner? #

cu Casper


----------



## Reducal (25 Dezember 2004)

Casper schrieb:
			
		

> Gibts mittlerweile eigentliche einen Sammelanwalt...


Was soll das denn sein? Meinst wahrscheinlich einen oder mehrere Juristen, die vor lauter Spaß und Tollerei (weil kosten solls ja nix), irgendwie zivilrechtlich die Interessen eines einzelnen oder einer Gemeinschaft von klagewütigen Geschädigten vertritt. Nixda, sowas gibt es nicht und es gibt in Deutschland auch keine Sammelklage.


----------



## Anonymous (27 Dezember 2004)

*winner tv*

hallo zusammen

ich bin hier neu und überrascht wie viele " winner tv - freunde " ich habe.  wie sich der sachverhalt doch gleicht. 
nach zig e-mail an die auto-beglücker und zeitungsverkäufer gebe ich auf.
auch ich werde heute den weg zur staatsanwaltschaft gehen und anzeige gegen winner tv und  gleich gegen das inkassobüro mit, wegen belästigung erstatten.
in der hoffnung das noch viele von euch den gleichen weg finden, um das trauma mit diesen [] zu beenden und weitere erfahrungen preis geben.

vg  Many

*[Virenscanner: Ein Wort entfernt]*


----------



## Anonymous (27 Dezember 2004)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Casper schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ähmm für sowas gibt's nen Rechtschutz. Nur zur Info, Deckungszusage habe ich auch schon...

Ich habe wegen Sammelklage bzw Sammelanwalt eigentlich nur gefragt weil es wohl sinnvoller wäre wenn alle Leidensgenossen sich bei einem Anwalt der sich damit auch auskennt melden. Da es vielleicht einen Anwalt gibt der genau dieses Fachgebiet hat und/oder sich mit diesem Thema schon beschäftigt hat weil er schon mehrfach wegen dem TV WINNER Schrott mandiert worden ist, ist es nur logisch wenn man sich da dranhängt. Und NEIN, ich will nicht geschenkt bekommen! Wie gesagt, dafür hat man einen Rechtschutz.

Desweiteren frage ich mich ob du zu der Zeit ein bisschen gereizt warst?! 

Cu Casper


----------



## jupp11 (27 Dezember 2004)

Casper schrieb:
			
		

> Desweiteren frage ich mich ob du zu der Zeit ein bisschen gereizt warst?!


kann ich nachvollziehen, die Frage nach der Sammelklage ist hier schon zum x.ten  Mal gestellt worden
Ein Anwalt sollte wissen, dass es diese  in Deutschland nicht gibt 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=1474
ausdrucken und und dem Anwalt zur beruflichen Nachhilfe  vorlegen 

j.


----------



## Yeti1512 (28 Dezember 2004)

*Advobilling kennen wir doch auch schon...*



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> habe am samstag, dem 18.12. die erste poste, eine Mahnung, von advo billing im auftrag von tv winner bekommen.



...und dort scheint man die Geschäftsführer zu wechseln, wie andere Leute ihre Wäsche  8) 
Das Webarchiv fördert sogar noch ein altes Impressum zu Tage:
http://web.archive.org/web/20031207022612/www.advobilling.de/ueber_uns/impressum.shtml
Der zweite Name dürfte wohl bekannt sein. Interessant an dieser Geschichte: Jener Herr war auch schon der Domaininhaber und auch dieses alte Impressum wurde erneut geändert; ich habe es als ehemalig Couponsandmore-Betroffener (meine 11jährige Tochter) einmal als Screenshot angehängt. Auch die - damaligen - "neuen" GF's sind nicht ganz unbekannt; man achte auf den ersten Namen im Screenshot!
Ganz interessant: Das Impressum war auch hier schon ein Grafikbild, also kein HTML-Text, damit man ja die Namen nicht findet.

LG Jürgen


----------



## cicojaka (28 Dezember 2004)

Naja, vier Handelsregistereinträge in 16 Monaten... Das schaffen andere in acht Wochen 

http://www.abendblatt.de/extra/service/100591.html

stell dort "Datum" auf alle, dann gib mal "advo billing" ein.
Und probier mal die anderen namen, zB j*k*.

Und wenn Du dann schon da bist, gib doch mal "hrb 77186" ein. Das ist die Firma, die dieses nette Abendblatt-Portal mit samt dem Handelsregister gemacht hat...
und wen findest Du da?
 so klein ist die Welt  JK ist ausgeschieden als GF, wohl gemerkt, aber trotzdem nicht ohne...


----------



## Yeti1512 (28 Dezember 2004)

:lol: Stimmt, "sehr" klein.
Nur komisch, dass im "neuen" Advo Billing HR-Eintrag noch die alte Kaiser-Wilhelm-Straße drinsteht; sind ja bis zur Fischertwiete (Impressum auf deren Website) "immerhin" rund 2 km Fahrweg.

LG Jürgen


----------



## Aka-Aka (28 Dezember 2004)

Yeti1512 schrieb:
			
		

> ...sind ja bis zur Fischertwiete (Impressum auf deren Website) "immerhin" rund 2 km Fahrweg...


 Die Adresse ist nichtssagend: siehe  hier . Hat aber 91 hits im Hamburger Handelsregister und 121 in meinem privaten Chaosarchiv 
Der Weg von der Spalding/Nordkanal ist/war/wäre ein bisschen näher (gewesen)... Wenn übrigens der Herr J*K* auf seiner "Spitzenspassseite" selbst dorthin verlinkt, möchte ich gerne auf das da aufmerksam machen:
h**p://www.openbc.com/hp/J***_K*****


----------



## Anonymous (28 Dezember 2004)

*TV-Winner-Abo*

Hallo. Ein Freund von mir (15 Jahre) hat auch Post von dieser dubiosen Firma bekommen. Er soll nun auch ein Abo bekommen, hat aber nie irgendwo Daten eingegeben. Ein Brief kam vor ein paar Tagen (22.12.2004, mit Datum 15.11.2004 im Brief!). Nun haben wir per E-Mail alles abgelehnt und gefragt, wo sie die Daten herhaben. Sie haben alles bestritten und begrüßen uns nochmals herzlich beim Abo und Gewinnspiel. Das mit dem angeblichen Türkeiurlaub kostet ja auch ne Menge. Ich hab geschrieben das der Empfänger 15 ist und gar keine Verträge ohne seine Eltern abschließen kann (§ 106 ff. BGB). Nun hab ich ne zweite (nicht mehr so freundliche E-Mail) zurückgeschickt und erneut um Löschung der Daten und Kundennummer (eben alles) gebeten. Was sollte ich als nächstes tun? Anzeige wegen Betrug oder Erschleichung von Daten???


----------



## Reducal (28 Dezember 2004)

*Re: TV-Winner-Abo*



			
				speedy schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo. Ein Freund von mir (15 Jahre) hat auch Post von dieser dubiosen Firma bekommen. ..... Was sollte ich als nächstes tun?


Wieso Du? Das ist eine Sache Deines Freundes bzw. dessen Eltern.


			
				speedy schrieb:
			
		

> Anzeige wegen ... Erschleichung von Daten???


Das wäre evtl. das Ausspähen von Daten, ein Erschleichen gibt es nicht.


			
				speedy schrieb:
			
		

> Anzeige wegen Betrug


... erlöst Deinen Kumpel nicht von der Forderung, geht Dich eigentlich nichts an (da Du nicht selbst betroffen bist) und interessiert allenfalls die Hamburger StA.


----------



## Anonymous (29 Dezember 2004)

*tv-winner abo*

hallo!
ich werde diese bande zerreisen!
die werden ihr blaues wunder erleben!
die bekommen das,was sie verdienen.
die können sonst wohin ziehen.auch berlin ist nicht weit.
wir kriegen sie alle
opa heinz


----------



## Anonymous (29 Dezember 2004)

*tv-winner-abo*



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Werde nächste Woche Montag auch eine Anzeige bei der Staatsanwaltschaft machen...
> 
> Kann ja echt nicht sein was die da abziehen.
> 
> ...



die machen nicht mehr lange !
es sind schon mehrere hundert opfer!
es wird langsam zeit,bevor die noch mehr schaden anrichten.


----------



## Aka-Aka (29 Dezember 2004)

*Re: tv-winner-abo*



			
				opa heinz schrieb:
			
		

> die machen nicht mehr lange !
> es sind schon mehrere hundert opfer!
> es wird langsam zeit,bevor die noch mehr schaden anrichten.


*VORSICHT SARKASMUS*
Du musst das gesamtwirtschaftlich sehen! Denk an die Arbeitsplätze, die die schaffen! Aufstrebende Jungunternehmer! Der Stolz der Nation! Dafür braucht es mehr Opferbereitschaft! Denk an die Zukunft Deiner Enkel!

gez.
Bundesverbraucherschutzministeriumspersiflage
Bundeswirtschaftsministeriumsaufdiehörnernehmer
wütender Aka


----------



## Anonymous (29 Dezember 2004)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich kann nur sagen: 

Nicht zahlen !!! ich habe auch ein Schreiben vom inkassobüro erhalten und mein Rechtsanwalt hat heute ein Schreiben verfaßt. Damit dürfte das erledigt sein.

Ich glaube aber, es wäre auch nicht notwendig gewesen, da sie keinen Nachweis für den Vertragsabschluß mir senden konnten.

Bitte nicht auf diese Bauernfänger hereinfallen !!!!

Normalerweise müßte man sie noch verklaggen.

Christel


----------



## TSCoreNinja (29 Dezember 2004)

*Re: tv-winner-abo*



			
				Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Du musst das gesamtwirtschaftlich sehen! Denk an die Arbeitsplätze, die die schaffen! Aufstrebende Jungunternehmer! Der Stolz der Nation! Dafür braucht es mehr Opferbereitschaft! Denk an die Zukunft Deiner Enkel!
> 
> gez.
> Bundesverbraucherschutzministeriumspersiflage
> ...


der Verband deutscher Anwälte lässt übrigens auch danken und freut sich. Über all die armen Opfer, die sich vor diesen impertinenten Forderungen nur per Anwalt wehren können, und auf die verzweifelte Suche nach der Sammelklage gehen (zur Steinigung bitte nur runde verwenden  ). Auch nicht zu vergessenl die netten jungen Leute, die in den Callcentern die Adressen herausfinden und bei den Rechnungsstellern und Inkassobüros endlich ihrer Berufung nachgehen können, und so endlich der Arbeitslosigkeit entkommen. Und sollte es tatsächlich mal zu einem gerichtlichen Mahnverfahren kommen, dann tun all die faulen Beamten wenigstens etwas vernünftiges, anstatt nur Kaffee zu trinken. Es geht aufwärts in Deutschland, weiter so  
 TSCN

PS: nur vorsorglich, falls nicht aufgefallen, dieser Beitrag war ironisch gemeint


----------



## Anonymous (29 Dezember 2004)

*Re: TV Winner*



			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Wir sind gerade mandatiert worden, gegen TV Winner vorzugehen.
> ...
> Bei Fragen können Sie uns gerne konktaktieren 040.XXXXXXXX
> 
> ...


Hallo..
Ich bin auch auf Winner reingefallen.heute  kam post vom Inkasso dienst.
Soll oder muß ich nun zahlen?Antwort wäre nett,vielen Dank
[email protected]
Wünsche noch einen guten Rutsch und viel Erfolg gegen die ......
Mfg.helmut

_aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert 
und mail addi gelöscht suieh NUB
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php#11 
modaction _


----------



## Anonymous (29 Dezember 2004)

Was haltet Ihr von dieser gerade gefundenen Meinung/Recherche?



"TV Winner veranstaltet ein Gewinnspiel, bei dem Smarts gewonnen werden können. Dazu werden im Internet Werbe-Popup-Fenster geschaltet, auf denen eine Gewinnspielteilnahme zusammen mit einem TV-Winner-Jahresabo vereinbart werden kann. Die Vertragskonditionen sind in dem Text auf der Anmeldeseite enthalten. Unten auf der Seite erfolgt zudem der Hinweis, dass es auch möglich ist, nur am Gewinnspiel teilzunehmen und dass zu diesem Zweck die Homepage www.tv-winner.de aufgesucht werden muss, da dies auf dem Pop-up nicht möglich ist. Wer diesem Hinweis folgte, hat kein Abo abgeschlossen, sondern ausschließlich am Gewinnspiel teilgenommen.



Den Abonnenten wurde eine Bestätigungsmail mit Passwort zugesandt. Später bekamen sie ein Begrüßungsschreiben per Post mit dem Hinweis, dass ein Widerruf des Vertragsschlusses noch innerhalb einer Woche nach Erhalt des ersten Heftes möglich ist.



Verschiedentlich wurde in diesem Forum behauptet, es bestehe tatsächlich ein gesetzliches Widerrufsrecht von mindestens zwei Wochen. Dies ist nicht richtig, da es sich um einen Fernabsatzvertrag über die Zusendung von Zeitschriften handelt (vgl. § 312 d Abs. 4 Nr. 3 BGB). Bei einem solchen Vertrag gibt es kein gesetzliches Widerrufsrecht.



Sofern behauptet wurde, dass sich ein gesetzliches Widerrufsrecht aus der Tatsache ergibt, dass ein Abonnementsvertrag (sog. Ratenlieferungsvertrag) abgeschlossen wurde, ist auch dies nicht richtig. Richtig ist zwar, dass es sich um einen Ratenlieferungsvertrag handelt. Jedoch gibt es eine sog. „Bagatellklausel“, die besagt, dass ein Widerrufsrecht nur dann bestehen soll, wenn die Kosten des Vertrags bis zu einer ersten möglichen Kündigung bei mindestens 200,- EUR liegen (§ 505 Abs. 1 Satz 2 BGB i.V.m. § 491 Abs. 2 Nr. 1 BGB)."





Zum ersten Absatz: Das konnte ich aus den Teilnahmebedingungen nicht herauslesen. Habe ich da vielleicht etwas übersehen?

Zum zweiten Absatz: Kam bei irgendwem irgendwann mal irgendein Bestätigungsschreiben per Post? Habe selbst lediglich Rechnungen erhalten.


----------



## Anonymous (3 Januar 2005)

*TV Winner*

Sollte es einer noch nicht wissen:

Auf folgender Seite gibt es gute Tipps, wie man mit dieser süssen Firma umgehen sollte. Auf jeden Fall finde ich immer wieder den Hinweis: Nicht zahlen !!!

http://www.verbraucherschutz-forum.de/


----------



## Anonymous (4 Januar 2005)

:-? thanks for INFORMATION


----------



## Anonymous (4 Januar 2005)

*TVWinner-Abzocke*

Wer von Euch hat bei welcher Staatdsanwaltschaft bereits Anzeige erstattet? Ich schließe mich an.

Gruß
fertig


----------



## Reducal (4 Januar 2005)

*Re: TVWinner-Abzocke*



			
				fertig schrieb:
			
		

> Ich schließe mich an.


Das ist unsinnig - jeder Betroffene muss seinen Weg hier selbst suchen/finden/gehen. Beachte dabei aber: eine Strafanzeige entbindet Dich nicht von der offenen Forderungssache - das ist zivil, von den Geschädigten selbst, zu bewältigen!


----------



## Anonymous (5 Januar 2005)

*Tv-Winner*

das ist zivil, von den Geschädigten selbst, zu bewältigen!





> Bei allem übel, bin ich mir gar nicht sicher was jetzt günstiger kommt, die anstrengung gegen die Forderung zu widersprechen bei einer Zivilklage oder sie gleich zu bezahlen, wenn man mal die moralischen bedenken ausser acht lässt. Natürlich warum soll ich eine Leistung bezahlen die ich gar nicht bestellt habe. Es gibt heute noch Werbung von TV-Winner die ein sauberes Gewinnspiel sugerieren, ohne kosten ohne abo zb. auf den seiten von arcor.de war zumindest bis zum 04.01 so. Leider glaube ich nicht das selbst wenn der Staatsanwalt klage einreicht und es zu einem Prozess kommt das alle Übeltäter zu rechenschaft gezogen werden oder zumindest für ein paar Jahre daran gehindert werden nicht weiter zu machen. "Selbst-Justiz ist auch Strafbar" .... .
> 
> gruß
> 
> PS : Ist nur so ein Gedanke von mir .....


----------



## Reducal (5 Januar 2005)

*Re: Tv-Winner*

Ein Widerspruch ist in Briefform oder so ähnlich zu erstatten - das kostet nur das Porto. Einige Betroffene machen das per E-Mail, wobei ich gestehe, dasss ich davon nichts halte.


			
				Mikel schrieb:
			
		

> ...Bei allem übel, bin ich mir gar nicht sicher was jetzt günstiger kommt, die anstrengung gegen die Forderung zu widersprechen bei einer Zivilklage oder sie gleich zu bezahlen ...


Ein betroffener selbst muss nicht klagen - das machen (wenn sie es für nötig halten) die Forderungssteller. Alle auflaufenden Kosten bis dahin sind von denen zu tragen.


			
				Mikel schrieb:
			
		

> ... selbst wenn der Staatsanwalt klage einreicht ...


Der Staatsanwalt hingegen prüft lediglich die strafrechtliche Relevanz eines Sachverhaltes, unter Beteiligung der Sachbearbeitung bei der Polizei. Erst wenn hier gerichtsverwertbare Indizien oder Beweise positiv erforscht sind, und ein Verantwortlicher für eine Tat ermittelt worden ist, kommt es evtl. zu einer Klageerhebung. Das Erforschen allein kann aber in sehr verschiedenen Quali-/Quantitäten erfolgen. Wenn z. B. der ermittlende StA es für notwendig erklärt, dass die Geschäftsräume eines Unternehmen zu durchsuchen und alle relevanten Unterlagen und Computer zu beschlagnahmen oder sicherzustellen sind, dann hat das u. U. den geneigten Nebeneffekt für die Betroffenen, dass sich die Sache auch so von Amts wegen erübrigt hat. Ob es z. B. bei TV Winner oder BonusNet jemals zu derartig drakonischen Maßnahmen kommen wird, wie z. B. bei anderen Hamburgern, steht in den Sternen.


----------



## Anonymous (5 Januar 2005)

*TV-Winner*

Hallo !
               Bin ganz neu im Internett und auch gleich auf die 
              schnauze gefallen. TV-Winner wollen auch von mir 
             Geld. Wer kann mir helfen .Habe eine Rechnung am 23.12.04. 
              bekommen.Bin für jede Hilfe dankbar .


                                                   Gruss Betty


----------



## Anonymous (5 Januar 2005)

*angebliches TV-Winner Abonnement*

Hallo alle zusammen mir ist genau das gleiche passiert. Ich hab weder dieses Abonnement bestellt noch dieses angebliche Probeheft bekommen, ansonsten hätte ich mich gleich bei denen gemeldet. Aber nein, die schicken gleich eine Rechnung über 60€ . Und Nachfragen bei diesem angeblichen Abo Service sind irgendwie auf auch sinnlos. Ich werde auf jeden Fall gar nichts zahlen.


----------



## Murphy (5 Januar 2005)

*AdvoBilling in Sachen TV-Winner*

Moin,

auch ich habe im letzten Jahr, genauer, am 5.10.2004, eine Rechnung über ein angeblich abgeschlossenes Abo für TV-Winner erhalten.
Natürlich habe auch ich versucht, diesen offensichtlichen Irrtum(ich kannte die Zeitschrift bis zu diesem Zeitpunkt nicht) telefonisch zu klären.
Nungut, angeblich waren über Tage hinweg zu allen möglichen Tageszeiten alle Plätze dieser "Hotline" belegt, also schrieb ich eine Mail mit dem Hinweis darauf, dass ich weder an einem Gewinnspiel teilgenommen habe noch eine Zeitschrift abonniert habe.
Als Reaktion kam eine Bestätigung des Abos nach Ablauf eines Jahres....
Auch dem habe ich per Mail widersprochen, natürlich ohne den gewünschten Erfolg. 
Dann erhielt ich eine Mahnung von TV-Winner, dann eine "letzte Erinnerung" und zuguterletzt ein Anschreiben eines Inkasso-Dienstes, in dem man mir schon massiv zu drohen versuchte.
Nachdem nun mein Anwalt dieses Inkasso-Büro angeschrieben hat und zur Zusendung eines rechtsgültigen Vertrages aufforderte, kam heute die Mail von TV-Winner, dass mein "Test"-Abo beendet sei und sie dieses bedauern.....
Mein Anwalt meinte auch, man müsse grundsätzlich überhaupt nicht auf solche Belästigungen reagieren, da spätestens in dem Moment, wo ein rechtsgültiger Vertrag von der fordernden Stelle vorzulegen wäre, diese Seifenblase zerplatze.
In diesem Zusammenhang auch noch recht bemerkenswert:
Am 5.10.2004 erhielt ich die Rechnung über das angeblich abgeschlossene Abo.
Laut Inkasso-Dienst habe ich am 10.10.2004 mit meiner IP-Adresse an diesem dubiosen Gewinnspiel teilgenommen..........????
Also hat TV-Winner schon 5 Tage vorher gewusst, dass ich an diesem Gewinnspiel teilnehmen werde, oder......?
Gegen den Geschäftsführer von "AdvoBilling", einen gewissen ......, ermittelt die StA Hamburg in mehreren Fällen wegen Betruges, diese "Firma" hat in den letzten 2 Jahren ca. 4-5mal die Anschrift gewechselt, gleiches gilt für den Geschäftsführer....

Die dubiosen Praktiken, derer sich beide Firmen bedienen, lassen wohl darauf schliessen, dass es sich um ein- und dieselbe Interessen- oder Betreibergruppe handelt.

_persönliche Daten gelöscht , 
siehe NUB http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php#10
modaction _


----------



## Aka-Aka (5 Januar 2005)

...kleiner Wutanfall, wurde editiert...
w*w.openbc.com/hp/j***_k***
www.j***k****.de
www.j***-k***.net/com



			
				Ex-bonusnet-GF schrieb:
			
		

> Ohne jetzt Verschwörungstheoretiker sein zu müssen, kann man da die Zusammenhänge relativ klar erkennen.


 100% Zustimmung!
http://www.affiliate.de/affiliate-quizionaer.htm
ganz lesen, ganz verstehen.


----------



## Reducal (5 Januar 2005)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> J*K* ist ein _online-dino_...


Kann man hier beim Threadstarter auch noch nachlesen:


			
				Phänomenologe schrieb:
			
		

> .... dem geschäftigen Sachsen zu zu orden...


Oh schade - Seite ist nicht mehr verfügbar! Olle Jensi und/oder seine Handlanger lesen hier sicher fleißig mit!


----------



## Aka-Aka (5 Januar 2005)

bringt alles nix, nur dem Forum Ärger - und verringert meinen doch (noch) nicht. Aber die  Phänomenologen sammeln weiter...


			
				wikipedia schrieb:
			
		

> Das Wort Phänomenologie (griechisch phainomenon = Sichtbares, Erscheinung; logos = Sammlung, Rede, Lehre) bezeichnet
> den "ersten Blick" auf das empirische Datenmaterial zu einem Forschungsvorhaben, die erste Phase einer systematischen wissenschaftlichen Arbeit, siehe Stoffsammlung



_Wo gegraben wird, wird auch gefunden_ (Hans Leyendecker)


----------



## Reducal (5 Januar 2005)

*Re: TV-Winner*



			
				Betty schrieb:
			
		

> Wer kann mir helfen?


Am besten hier alles von Anfang an lesen und eigene Schlüsse ziehen. Murphy mit seinem Posting kurz nach Dir liegt da mEn schon echt gut im Rennen.


----------



## Anonymous (5 Januar 2005)

*Re: TV-Winner*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Betty schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das mag schon sein, aber was, wenn diese dubiose Firma folgendes schreibt:
"
Es ist dadurch ein rechtsgültiger Vertrag zwischen Ihnen und der TV Winner
Verlagsgesellschaft mbH  zustande gekommen. Daher sind Sie zur Zahlung des
vereinbarten Mitgliedsbeitrages verpflichtet. Der Vertrag ist online nach den
Regeln über Fernabsatzverträge (§§ 312 b ff. BGB) zustande gekommen, er liegt
nicht in schriftlicher, sondern nur in elektronischer Form vor und ist auch
ohne persönliche Unterschrift gültig.
"

??


----------



## Murphy (6 Januar 2005)

Moin,

wow, wer gilt jetzt als schneller, die Mods dieses Forums, die den Namen des Geschäftsführers in meinem Beitrag editierten oder die Firma "AdvoBilling" selbst, deren aktueller GF, laut Impressum auf deren HP, inzwischen J[] Z[] heisst? 
Wobei natürlich nicht gesagt ist, dass der früher erwähnte J[] K[] nicht weiterhin Inhaber, oder besser: Haupt- bzw. Einzelgesellschafter dieser GmbH sein könne.....

*[Virenscanner: Namen unkenntlich gemacht]*


----------



## Murphy (6 Januar 2005)

*Re: TV-Winner*



			
				hasebobbel schrieb:
			
		

> Reducal schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Moin,
das ist schlichtweg erstunken und erlogen.
Jeder seriöse Online-Shop schickt dem User eine Bestellbestätigung zu, oder aber erfordert ein eindeutig identfizierbares Einloggen mit vorher erstelltem Usernamen sowie dazugehörigem Kennwort, diese Arbeit würde sich jeder sparen, wenn durch das blosse anclicken irgendwelcher Felderchen ein rechtsgültiger(!!!) Vertrag zustande käme....
Nur mal so als Beispiel:
würde die Behauptung, wie o.a., zutreffen, so könnte z.B. ein Kleinstkind, dass auf der Tastatur von Papa(oder Mama) herumturnt, durchaus locker eine Enzyklophädie bestellen im Wert von mehreren 1000 Euros und die Eltern müssten, so denn der Anbieter darauf bestehen würde, diese auch abnehmen und bezahlen.....

Nur durch die blosse Behauptung, es wäre ein Vertrag zustande gekommen, gewinnt diese These weder an Beweiskraft noch an Wahrheit.
Und die Beweispflicht über das Zustandekommen eines rechtsgültigen Vertrages liegt beim Betreiber der angeblich daraus erwachsenden Forderung.


----------



## Der Jurist (6 Januar 2005)

*Re: TV-Winner*



			
				Murphy schrieb:
			
		

> ...  wenn durch das blosse Anklicken irgendwelcher Felderchen ein rechtsgültiger(!!!) Vertrag zustande käme ....


Nicht ganz richtig so. Das Anklicken von irgendwelchen Felder reicht im Prinzip bereits aus. Voraussetzung ist, dass der "Klicker" das in dem Wissen und Wollen tut, einen Vertrag zu schließen - zu dem er dann übrigens meist auch steht.
Wenn der "Klicker" allerdings bestreitet, dass er einen Vertrag geschlossen hat, weil er z. B. nicht erkennen konnte, dass von ihm hier eine Willenserklärung erwartet wurde, dann hat die andere Seite ein Problem damit, den Vertragsschluss zu belegen. Deshalb machen sich seriöse Anbieter die Mühe und nehmen Personalien auf, lassen sich die Bestellung mehrfach bestätigen bevor der Warenkorb abgeht. Um ganz sicher zu sein, versenden sie dann oft noch eine E-Mail als Bestätigung, damit sie ganz früh mitgebkommen, wenn die andere Seite den Vertragsschluss bestreitet.
Denn seröse Anbieter wollen zufriedene Kunden und keine Beitreibung der Gelder, sondern freiwillige Zahlung. Seröse Anbieter akzeptieren früh, Einwendungen gegen einen Vertragsschluss und lassen auch mal ein Geschäft sausen. Sie beharren nicht auf Rechtspositionen, sondern denken an zukünftige Geschäfte.


----------



## Aka-Aka (6 Januar 2005)

Murphy schrieb:
			
		

> deren aktueller GF, laut Impressum auf deren HP, inzwischen J[] Z[] heisst?


Veränderung 17.12.2004, neuer GF bei advo:
http://www.abendblatt.de/extra/service/100591.html?show=487831
kannst da ja mal ein paar Namen und Firmen ausprobieren (dazu musst Du aber hier hin und bei "Datum" auf "alle" stellen. Probier doch dann einfach mal aus: "K***, J***"...
Manche interessanten Dinge stehen aber nur zwischen den Zeilen: Wer mehr wissen will, muss graben... Es steht halt hier und anderswo nicht alles so groß wie auf einer  Plakatwand von STRÖER...

und obwohl's schon gepostet wurde, ist's amüsant: Das Abendblattportal machte *eine weitere JK-Exfirma*: siehe hier, womit wir auch wieder beim Thema PLAKATWÄNDE wären (D*S* kaufte 2002 die Anteile von J*K* an der Firma)

Wenn man sich mal die ganze Geschichte des Internets in Deutschland ankucken würde, wenn man kucken würde, welche "eindeutig unfairen" [ich spreche hier nicht von _illegal_] Machenschaften wo stattfanden unter Nichtwissen von wem - und wer davon profitierte - dann wird's einem so was von speiübel... Ich sage nur: normal ist das nicht! Das heisst natürlich nicht, dass ich irgendwo auch nur den geringsten Beleg für irgendetwas hätte, was nicht erlaubt wäre... auf den Portalen namhafter Anbieter, so 2002 rum 



			
				Phil Collins schrieb:
			
		

> Well you can tell ev’ryone I’m a down disgrace, drag my name all over the place. I don’t care anymore.


web.archive.org/web/20021216003630/http://www.hustl**.de/heu/rubriken/show.php3_id_31.html
Achtung, die links dort führen zu aktuellen Seiten, bitte vorsichtig (linkforum?)


----------



## Murphy (6 Januar 2005)

*Re: TV-Winner*



			
				Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht ganz richtig so. Das Anklicken von irgendwelchen Felder reicht im Prinzip bereits aus. Voraussetzung ist, dass der "Klicker" das in dem Wissen und Wollen tut, einen Vertrag zu schließen - zu dem er dann übrigens meist auch steht.
> Wenn der "Klicker" allerdings bestreitet, dass er einen Vertrag geschlossen hat, weil er z. B. nicht erkennen konnte, dass von ihm hier eine Willenserklärung erwartet wurde, dann hat die andere Seite ein Problem damit, den Vertragsschluss zu belegen.



Hmm, das liest sich wie ein Widerspruch in sich selbst, wenn ich ehrlich bin. Grundlage für eine beliebige Forderung ist nunmal die Existenz eines rechtswirksamen Vertrages, that's all....

Und, wie sich zumindest in meinem Fall, denn nur den kenne ich 100%ig, herausstellt, hat "die andere Seite", trotz anderslautender Behauptungen, massivste Probleme damit, in dieser Konstellation einen rechtswirksamen Vertrag vorzulegen, wie sonst anders wäre es zu verstehen, wenn mir TV-Winner bestätigt, dass mein "Test-Abo" gekündigt sei...?
Wobei ich natürlich nie auch nur im entferntesten ein solches "Test-Abo" angefordert hätte....lustige Bezeichung, im übrigen....für einen vorher als "rechtswirksamen Vertrag über die Zustellung von Zeitschriften" bezeichnetes Papier, dessen Existenz aber bis heute weder von TV-Winner noch von AdvoBilling belegt werden konnte....
Das ist grau, tiefstes dunkelgrau, um nicht schwarz zu sagen....


----------



## Murphy (6 Januar 2005)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Murphy schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Moin,
wie ist der letzte Link einzusetzen?
Btw: mein Anwalt hat schon öfter das mehr als zweifelhafte Vergnügen gehabt, mit dem Vorgenannten J*n* K*n*t* in Kontakt zu geraten, woran das wohl liegen mag...?


----------



## Aka-Aka (6 Januar 2005)

@Murphy: hüstel, hüstel - ich hab mal 'nen screenshot eingefügt, ansonsten PN. 
@all: Neben den aktuellen Fällen um bonusnet lauern noch viele Fragen unter dem Schnee von gestern... Wobei mir klar ist, dass hier im Forum diese Fragen beantwortet werden können, teilweise auch wurden...  Aber ich spechte eher auf die Aussenwirkung solcher Sachen. Gerade die alten Kamellen könnten doch, wenn sie schon nicht strafrechtlich relevant sind, wenigstens imagetechnisch noch eine gewisse Wirkung entfalten... z.B. für TecDAX-Kandidaten oder Börsenaspiranten... Könnte ein paar fette boos geben, um es mal lanulogistisch zu formulieren... 


			
				Hillary Clinton schrieb:
			
		

> In the Bible it says they asked Jesus how many times you should forgive, and he said 70 times 7. Well, I want you all to know that I'm keeping a chart.


----------



## drboe (7 Januar 2005)

*Re: TV-Winner*



			
				Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht ganz richtig so. Das Anklicken von irgendwelchen Felder reicht im Prinzip bereits aus. Voraussetzung ist, dass der "Klicker" das in dem Wissen und Wollen tut, einen Vertrag zu schließen - zu dem er dann übrigens meist auch steht.


Ist das so schon irgendwo schon einmal direkt streitig entschieden worden? Oder woraus ergibt sich schlüssig, dass durch einen Mausklick konkludent ein Vertrag zustande kommt? In dem Fall wären nämlich die Dialer-Drücker fein 'raus; da klickt man ja öfters. Reicht ggf. ein im Moment des Mausklicks laut gesprochenes "ich Sch... 'drauf" um deutlich zu machen, das man keinen Vertrag will? 
Für das Zustandekommen eines solchen Vertrages ist ja der Anbieter (von Leistungen) beweispflichtig. Der kann das m. E. aber nicht beweisen. Da hilft zur Sicherung auch keine Mail-Bestätigung, weil sich eine Mail-Adresse bei Freemailern in Sekunden mit Phantasie-Namen etc. einrichten läßt.

M. Boettcher


----------



## Anonymous (7 Januar 2005)

Hat jemand inzwischen auch eine 2.Rechnung von der AdvoBilling GmbH erhalten?


----------



## BenTigger (7 Januar 2005)

*Re: TV-Winner*



			
				drboe schrieb:
			
		

> Der Jurist schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



z.B in dem ich via Mausklicks bei Amazon was bestelle, geliefert bekomme und bezahle. Somit bin ich und Amazon einen Vertrag eingegangen.
Der Schwerpunkt lag auf willentlich und das kann ich auch mit klicks bezeugen. Nur nicht jeder Klick ist immer willentlich ein Vertrag.  
Im übrigen musste ich noch nie gerichtlich bestätigen lassen, das ich mit Amazon einen Vertrag durch klicks bestätigen will. Ich bestellte und die lieferten und ich bezahlte. Mehr brauchte es nicht  :holy:


----------



## drboe (7 Januar 2005)

*Re: TV-Winner*



			
				BenTigger schrieb:
			
		

> drboe schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Durch den Mausklick ist der Vertrag zustande gekommen? Das bezweifle ich nun einfach einmal. Bzw. das ist genau die Frage, die ich für Dich aber gern wiederhole: ist es schon einmal gerichtlich festgestellt worden, dass ein Mausklick (!)  zum Vertragsabschluß führt?



			
				BenTigger schrieb:
			
		

> Im übrigen musste ich noch nie gerichtlich bestätigen lassen, das ich mit Amazon einen Vertrag durch klicks bestätigen will. Ich bestellte und die lieferten und ich bezahlte. Mehr brauchte es nicht  :holy:


Du willst das Problem nicht verstehen? Auch gut! Abgesehen davon, kann das Interesse den Vertragsabschluß feststellen zu lassen, durchaus auf der anderen Seite vermutet werden. 

M. Boettcher


----------



## Murphy (7 Januar 2005)

Be... schrieb:
			
		

> Hat jemand inzwischen auch eine 2.Rechnung von der AdvoBilling GmbH erhalten?



Moin,
Kurzfassung:
1. 1 Rechnung von TV-Winner
2. 1 Mahnung von TV-Winner
3. 1 "letzte Erinnerung" von TV-Winner
4. 1 Mahnung von AdvoBilling
5. 1 Anschreiben meines RA an AdvoBilling, in dem die Vorlage eines rechtsgültigen Vertrages verlangt wird.

Darauf folgte, und man achte bitte darauf, von *TV-Winner* eine E-Mail, in dem man mir bedauernd mitteilte, dass mein Probe-Abo beednet sei.
Mein RA meinte, dass hätte er in seiner Prxis auch noch nicht erlebt, dass eine Firma, die ihre Forderung an einen Inkasso-Dienst abgetreten hat, also eigentlich aus der Sache ganz raus ist, dann später doch wieder handelnd in den Vorgang eingreift.....
Bezeichnend in diesem Zusammenhang: der Gesellschafter von AdvoBilling, bereits o.a. J*ns K*n*th, hat, im übrigen unter der gleichen Geschäftsadresse, unter der vor kurzem auch AdvoBilling beheimatet war, eine Zeitschriftenvertriebsfirma gegründet, diese mit der Bezeichnung "KWS Verlagsgesellschaft mbH", ob es da wohl eine Verbindung Zu Tv-Winner gibt?
...Nachtigall, ick hör dir trapsen.....


----------



## Murphy (7 Januar 2005)

*Re: TV-Winner*



			
				BenTigger schrieb:
			
		

> z.B in dem ich via Mausklicks bei Amazon was bestelle, geliefert bekomme und bezahle. Somit bin ich und Amazon einen Vertrag eingegangen.
> Der Schwerpunkt lag auf willentlich und das kann ich auch mit klicks bezeugen. Nur nicht jeder Klick ist immer willentlich ein Vertrag.
> Im übrigen musste ich noch nie gerichtlich bestätigen lassen, das ich mit Amazon einen Vertrag durch klicks bestätigen will. Ich bestellte und die lieferten und ich bezahlte. Mehr brauchte es nicht  :holy:



Sorry, aber bei Amazon hast Du vorher auch Deine persönlichen Daten angegeben und die sind von Amazon durch eine Mail verifiziert worden.
Dazu erhältst Du auch automatisch eine Mail mit der Bestätigung seitens Amazon, dass Deine Bestellung bei denen eingegangen ist, sowie eine weitere Mail, wenn die Ware von Amazon abgeschickt wurde usw.
Du hättest also im Zweifel mehr als eine Möglichkeit, einem nicht gerechtfertigten Vertrag entgegenzutreten.


----------



## Anonymous (8 Januar 2005)

Eine Frage an Betroffene:

Habt ihr die erhaltenen Hefte zurückgeschickt? Schriftlich (Per post) widerspruch eingelegt, oder wie seid ihr auf die Rechnung und die Hefte eingegangen. 

Vielen Dank

Georg


----------



## Anonymous (8 Januar 2005)

*Re: TVWinner-Abzocke*



			
				fertig schrieb:
			
		

> Wer von Euch hat bei welcher Staatdsanwaltschaft bereits Anzeige erstattet? Ich schließe mich an.
> 
> Gruß
> fertig



Bei der Staatsanwaltschaft Hamburg


----------



## Murphy (8 Januar 2005)

georgsh schrieb:
			
		

> Eine Frage an Betroffene:
> 
> Habt ihr die erhaltenen Hefte zurückgeschickt? Schriftlich (Per post) widerspruch eingelegt, oder wie seid ihr auf die Rechnung und die Hefte eingegangen.
> 
> ...



Moin,

grundsätzlich gilt: unverlangt zugesandte Ware muss vom Versender auf eigene Kosten abgeholt werden. Allerdings erst nach Terminabsprache mit dem Besitzer der Ware.
*Aber*: Zeitungen/Zeitschriften gehören zu den geringfügigen Gütern, bei diesen kann der Empfänger selbst bestimmen, wie er damit umgeht.(also auch, ob er sie sofort entsorgt, z.B.)
Solange kein rechtsgültiger Vertrag zustandegekommen ist, muss man grundsätzlich überhaupt nicht auf solche Schreiben reagieren.
Man muss nur darauf reagieren, nämlich mit Widerspruch, wenn sich daraus ein Gerichtsanhängiges Verfahren entwickelt. Es reicht, wenn in diesem Widerspruch die Vorlage eines rechtsgültigen Vertrages verlangt wird, dadurch gerät der Forderungssteller in Beweislast.
Ich habe nur jetzt schon darauf reagieren lassen (per RA), damit ich diese Sache nicht doch noch verschlampe, wie z.B. durch einen längeren Auslandsaufenthalt etc.


----------



## BenTigger (8 Januar 2005)

*Re: TV-Winner*



			
				Murphy schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry, aber bei Amazon hast Du vorher auch Deine persönlichen Daten angegeben und die sind von Amazon durch eine Mail verifiziert worden.
> Dazu erhältst Du auch automatisch eine Mail mit der Bestätigung seitens Amazon, dass Deine Bestellung bei denen eingegangen ist, sowie eine weitere Mail, wenn die Ware von Amazon abgeschickt wurde usw.
> Du hättest also im Zweifel mehr als eine Möglichkeit, einem nicht gerechtfertigten Vertrag entgegenzutreten.



Genau, das habe ich ja auch nicht abgestritten. Aber den Vertrag habe ich dann mit einem Mausklick geschlossen. Es ging ja auch nur darum, das man mit Mausklicks Verträge schliessen kann, wenn beide Parteien damit einverstanden sind. Schon mal daran gedacht, das du beim Einkaufen auch Verträge schliesst?  Der Verkäufer bietet die Ware an und wenn du die dann in den EInkaufswagen packst, hast du bereits Vertragsgrundlagen im Einkaufswagen, die an der Kasse dann vollendet werden. Ohne auch nur einen fetzen Papier unterschrieben zu haben. So verhält es sich auch bei Amazon mit dem symbolischen Einkaufswagen.

Mir ging es nur darum, klarzustellen, das auch ein Mausklick zu einem vollendeten Vertrag führen kann, wenn beide Parteien diesen willentlich ausführen wollen. Es stand die Behauptung im Raum, das dies niemals geschehen würde. Sicherlich hat noch kein Gericht über meinen Mausklick und dessenRechtsfähigkeit entschieden, da ich mit meinen Partneren immer einvernehmlich handelte. Nur von WinnerTV wird so schnell keiner das Gericht anrufen, wenn die dort einen nicht willentlichen geschlossenen Vertrag prüfen lassen müssen  Die schreiben lieber Briefe


----------



## Anonymous (8 Januar 2005)

georgsh schrieb:
			
		

> Eine Frage an Betroffene:
> 
> Habt ihr die erhaltenen Hefte zurückgeschickt? Schriftlich (Per post) widerspruch eingelegt, oder wie seid ihr auf die Rechnung und die Hefte eingegangen.
> 
> ...



Ich hab das erste Heft zurückgeschickt und werde die anderen gar nicht erst annehmen. Außerdem habe ich eine Mail geschrieben, dass sie meine Daten löschen sollen. Darauf kam dann eine Mail, dass mein Abo zum 12/2005 gekündigt ist, was sie sehr bedauern *blabla*.
Bin mal gespannt, ob ich auf das zurückgeschickte Heft eine Reaktion kriege.


----------



## MTH (8 Januar 2005)

*Email von Advobill vom 8 Jan 2005 19:10*

Hallo,

freut mich sehr hier einige Leidensgenossen gefunden zu haben.
Ich habe das selbe durchgemacht...
Nachdem ich vor Weihnachten dem Schreiben von "Advobill" per Email wiedersprochen habe, habe ich nun gestern die Antwort von "Advobill" bekommen:


Sehr geehrter ...,

Sie besuchten am 03.10.2004 die Internetseite GMX. Dort öffnete sich ein Werbefenster, in dem Ihnen die Möglichkeit geboten wurde, an einem Gewinnspiel teilzunehmen und ein Abonnement für die Zeitschrift TV-Winner abzuschließen. Es wurden die Vertragskonditionen (Vertrag über Zusendung von 12 Ausgaben eines Gewinnspielmagazins mit TV-Programmteil, 60 EUR Gesamtbetrag für das Abonnement, der im Voraus fällig wird, einwöchiges Widerrufsrecht etc.) erläutert, und Sie bestätigten durch Setzen des Bestätigungshäkchens, daß Sie den Vertrag zu den genannten Konditionen schließen wollen. Dabei wurden folgende persönliche Daten von Ihnen eingetragen bzw. automatisch mitprotokolliert.

Anrede:  ...

Name:  ...

Vorname:  ...

Strasse / Hausnr.:  ...

PLZ / Ort:  ...

Telefon:  ...

E-Mail :  ...

geboren am:  ...

Zahlungsweise:  Rechnung  

Durch Ihre Einverständniserklärung ist ein Fernabsatzvertrag zustande gekommen. Dieser wurde Ihnen per E-Mail, die das zum Login notwendige Passwort enthielt, und erneut mit Schreiben per Post bestätigt.

Da Sie Ihre Probezeitschrift nachweislich am 16.10.2004 erhalten haben, lief Ihre Widerrufsfrist bis zum 22.10.2004.

Ihre Kündigung ist am 18.11.2004 eingegangen. Demgemäß sind Sie einen Jahresvertrag eingegangen.

Wir sehen einer umgehenden Überweisung auf das angegebene Konto nunmehr entgegen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

AdvoBilling GmbH
Postfach 100361
20002 Hamburg



Meine Antwort darauf habe ich folgendermassen verfaßt (adressiert an 	[email protected], cc an [email protected] und   	[email protected]):

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

ich habe zu keinem Zeitpunkt ein Zeitschriftenabonnement von "TV-Winner"
bestellt. Ich habe lediglich im September 2004 an einem Online Gewinnspiel
teilgenommen, bei dem die Möglichkeit bestand, einen "Smart" zu gewinnen.
Dieses Gewinnspiel war offenbar in der Ausgestaltung zu Irreführend
aufgebaut, dass mir nicht klar war, dass ich mit der Teilnahme am
Gewinnspiel gleichzeitig ein Abonnement von "TV-Winner" bestellte. Eine
derartige Kopplung des Gewinnspiels an den Erwerb solcher Waren ist bereits
aus Wettbewerbsrechtlicher Sicht unzulässig, sodass schon vor diesem
Hintergrund nicht von einer wirksamen Vertragsgrundlage auszugehen ist.

Darüber hinaus habe ich wiederholt per Email geschrieben, dass ich kein
derartiges Abonnement beziehen möchte und ein solches auch nicht geordert
hat. In diesen Schreiben habe ich auch vorsorglich den Widerruf eines
etwaigen Vertrages mit Ihrem Haus erklärt. Daneben weise ich rein
vorsorglich darauf hin, dass Ihr Haus auch nicht auf ein etwaiges
Widerrufsrecht in seinem – für den Verbraucher nicht erkennbaren – Angebot
hingewiesen hat, da die hier in Rede stehende Transaktion von mir als
Fernabsatzvertrag zu werten ist, ist die zweiwöchige Widerrufsfrist hier
auch noch nicht in Gang gesetzt worden. Rein vorsorglich wiederhole ich
daher den Widerruf, sodass das hier in rede stehende Geschäft auch vor
diesem Hintergrund nicht vergütungspflichtig ist.

Auf Grund dieser Sachlage betrachte ich die Angelegenheit als erledigt.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen ...


Sorry, dass dieser Beitrag nun etwas lange geworden ist. 
Es wäre schön, wenn ein Jurist etwas dazu sagen würde. 
Ich würde diese Angelegenheit auch gerne einem Anwalt übergeben, nur bin ich leider nicht Rechtschutz versichert (aber ich kann mir vorstellen, dass ich da nicht der einzige bin).

Vielen Dank
MTH


----------



## Anonymous (8 Januar 2005)

*tv-winner*

Hab ich in einem anderen Forum gefunden, und dort angerufen. (kein Scherz dafür ist die Sache viel zu ernst.)


Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

die Firma META produziert die Sendung "Akte 05" mit Ulrich Meyer (SAT1, Donnerstags 22.15 Uhr, Live!). 

Wir sind durch zahlreiche Zuschauerbriefe und Internet-Foren auf das Thema "TV Winner" aufmerksam gemacht worden. Alles in allem sieht es nach einer gezielten Abzock-Masche der Firma aus. Auf jeden Fall sollte man den "Neppern, Schleppern, Bauernfängern" das Handwerk legen. Schon oft konnten wir Menschen wie ihnen beistehen und ihnen zu ihrem Recht verhelfen. Wir planen einen Beitrag zu dem Thema zu produzieren und suchen diesbezüglich natürlich Geschädigte, die uns ein Interview vor der Kamera geben würden. Wären sie dazu bereit? Bitte setzen sie sich so schnell wie möglich mit mir in Verbindung, damit wir "loslegen" können. 

Sie erreichen mich telefonisch unter: 



MfG,


Redakteur Akte 05

_persönliche Daten gelöscht siehe NUB 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php#10
Aktionen dieser Art nur nach vorheriger Abstimmung mit den Betreibern des Forums  
siehe Impressum   http://forum.computerbetrug.de/impressum.php
tf/mod _


----------



## littlebird's prompter (8 Januar 2005)

@tf: das hat der gast doch nur hierher kopiert. NUBs sind NUBs, hmm. Naja, aber vielleicht so: 

Der Journalist, der sich hier sicher an die NUBs gehalten hätte, der aber (was mich wundert) offenbar _dieses_ Forum nicht direkt angesprochen hat, sondern ein anderes, ist Ärger gewohnt, wie die Reaktionen auf seine Anfrage in einem Bundeswehrforum zeigen.

('0')


----------



## technofreak (9 Januar 2005)

littlebird's prompter schrieb:
			
		

> NUBs sind NUBs, hmm. Naja, aber vielleicht so:


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php#10


> Persönliche Daten
> Die Wiedergabe persönlicher Daten ist nur mit ausdrücklicher Genehmigung der betreffenden Person erlaubt. Bei Angabe persönlicher Daten fremder Personen werden die Moderatoren diese löschen wenn nicht von einem Vorliegen der Erlaubnis auszugehen ist.


was gibt es da zu diskutieren? Woher sollen wir wissen, ob die Erlaubnis vorliegt?
Weil ein Anonymous das von irgendwo hierher kopiert?  

tf


----------



## littlebird's prompter (9 Januar 2005)

ich finde die Lösung so durchaus ok - und der Sache dienlich. Der Gast hat das hier gepostet ohne Wissen des Journalisten und unter Missachtung der NUB's und ich habe versucht, es unter Beachtung der NUB's so hinzukriegen, dass die von dem Journalisten durchaus erwünschte Kontaktaufnahme möglich ist. Ist alles in Butter und alles gut, finde ich. ES GIBT KEINE DISKUSSION UM DIE NUB'S, ich habe doch dazu gelernt!!!


----------



## Anonymous (9 Januar 2005)

*TV Winner*

Es sieht so aus, dass ganz Deutschland betroffen ist.
Es ist mir auch das Gleiche passiert.
Seit Ende Oktober schreibe ich an diese Leute (Fax, Email, Brief per Anschreiben mit Rückschein).
Die Leute von TV Winner wollen anscheinend mit [] Gewinnspielen im Internet mit Gewalt an nicht verdientes Geld kommen - auf Kosten der Anderen.
Die zweite Zeitschrift habe ich unfrei zurück geschickt, bei der dritten war ich in einer anderen Postfiliale. Die Angestellte dort hat mir gesagt, d
ass die Post solche unfreien Sendungen nicht zurückschickt, sondern entsorgt. Ich weiß nicht, warum die erste Filiale die Zeitschrift zurückgenommen hat.
Also, ich bezahle nichts und werde nächste Woche an die Staatsanwaltschaft in Berlin schreiben.
Eigentlich schade um unsere kostbare Zeit wegen solcher unangenehmen Sachen.
NDR will erneut in der Sendung "markt" am Montag, 17.1.05 um 20.15 Uhr darüber berichten.

*[Virenscanner: Ein Wort entfernt]*


----------



## Der Planer (9 Januar 2005)

Bin durch alle hier beschriebenen Stufen der TV Winner-Mühle durchgegangen, momentan bei Advo Billing und mit Rechtsanwalt gegen das Inkassobüro unterwegs.

Wahrscheinlich ist, das Ado Billing die Forderung einfach fallen lassen wird - zumindest habe war das bei Teilnehmern in anderen Foren schon der Fall. Da ich mich jetzt reichlich mehr als drei Monate mit dem Rätselmagazin beschäftigen musste, habe ich nun Anzeigen gegen:

1. TV Winner, M**** Sch**** wegen Verdacht auf Betrug
2. Bonus Net, J** K*** (der geschäftige Sachse, der die Strippen im Hintergrund zieht), wegen Verdacht auf Betrug
3. und Rückforderung der bisherigen Auslagen durch Anwalt (Porto, Telefon etc.)

Noch eine Anmerkung zu Sammelklagen. Nach meinem Wissen kann ein Anwalt mehrer Geschädigte vertreten, die Geschädigten selber haben aber Kosten und Risiken selber zu tragen. Wer Interesse an den Kontaktdaten meines Advokaten hat, kann mir privat eine Email zukommen lassen.


----------



## Reducal (9 Januar 2005)

*Re: TV Winner*



			
				Maracuja schrieb:
			
		

> Die zweite Zeitschrift habe ich unfrei zurück geschickt, bei der dritten war ich in einer anderen Postfiliale. Die Angestellte dort hat mir gesagt, dass die Post solche unfreien Sendungen nicht zurückschickt, sondern *entsorgt*.


Gleiches passiert auch, wenn man zugestellte Post nicht öffnet, den Empfängername unkenntlich macht und "ZURÜCK" drauf schreibt - den Weg zum Einwurf in den nächst Briefkasten kann man sich sparen!



			
				Maracuja schrieb:
			
		

> ...werde nächste Woche an die Staatsanwaltschaft in Berlin schreiben.


Nicht Berlin, nimm das hier: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=86691#86691



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Anonymous schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Anonymous (10 Januar 2005)

*Re: Strafanzeige*



			
				Joshka schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe gestern Strafanzeige erstattet. Mir wurde auf der Polizei
> mitgeteilt, das ich nicht der einzige bin, der diesen Schritt schon getan hat.
> ...



Strafanzeige habe ich auch gestellt!


----------



## Anonymous (10 Januar 2005)

*TV Winner*

Hallo Leute, war auch ein Opfer von TV Winner, bekam eine Mahnung und schließlich einen Brief einer Inkassofirma, erst 60,- dann 63,- und schließlich 99,50 EURO!!!

Hab immer dankend abgelehnt und ihnen klar gemacht, kein ABO abgeschlossen zu haben. Ich verlangte von Ihnen mir einen Nachweis zu bringen, für einen Vertragsabschluß.

Schließlich behielt ich mir die Stellung einer Anzeige wegen Betruges vor..

Und siehe da: Es kam eine Mail, dass sie mit bedauern mein Testabo gelöscht haben

Also, ja nicht zahlen :lol:  :lol:  :evil:  :evil:


----------



## Anonymous (10 Januar 2005)

*nix zahlen*

moin,

ja ich habe auch etwas bekommen vom inkasso....ich zahle zum verrecken nichts. ich lasse die gerne klagen; dann wirds für die richtig teuer wenn ich mein recht bekomme.  denn wer zuerst klagt trägt auch erstmal die vorkosten.

lass sie klagen....frau .... oder wie auch immer. zudem steht innerhalb des impressums der zeitschrift nichts von ner kostenpflichten telefonnummer wenn man die geschäftsstelle anruft. im internet allerdings schon. ein fall für die regulierungsbehörde. denn man landet auf dem gleichen apparet als wen man die hotline anruft. nur mal so als kleiner hinweis. hoffe dies liest nun einer von denen und ändern es schnell ab. bringt aber  nichts; ich habe ja den beweis zuhause; den es übrigens nicht zuück gibt.

soeben kam ein kollege rein und fragte mich er habe gehört von tv-winner; ihm ist das gleich passiert; allerdings war er dato im urlaub. komische machenschaften.....naja, ich warte mal auf die klage....sollen sie kommen; einer muss denen ja das handwerk legen....

grüße ein gast!


----------



## Anonymous (11 Januar 2005)

*TVWinner*

Hallo, 

 :argue:  :argue:   ich bin auch einer der mit reingezogen wurde. habe immer die zeitschriften bekommen und eine rechnung von 60 € bekommen habe. habe den dann gesagt das ich die nicht zahle weil ich kein abo gemacht habe. bekam keine antwort von denen (feige). später eine mahnung von der inkasko mit einer überweisung von ca. 100 €. ich bin dann zufällig hier auf die seite gekommen und finde schön, dass ich andere sehe die solche probleme auch haben. ich danke für eure hilfe mit der strafanzeige und setze mich heute mit dem staatsanwalt in kontakt.

DANKE!!!!   :lol:


----------



## Anonymous (11 Januar 2005)

*Geld*

Habe denen die 60 Euro schon überwiesen.Gibt es jetzt irgendeine Möglichkeit mein Geld zurück zu bekommen?


----------



## Reducal (11 Januar 2005)

*Re: Geld*



			
				Wütender schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt es jetzt irgendeine Möglichkeit mein Geld zurück zu bekommen?


Auf Rückzahlung, Schadenersatz oder was auch immer verklagen - anders geht´s wahrscheinlich nicht.


----------



## Anonymous (11 Januar 2005)

*TV Winner*

Hallo

Last Euch nicht einschüchtern!
Es gibt keine Rechtsgrundlage für dieses Abo!
Ich hatte auch eine Rechnung von dieser Firma bekommen, habe alle Unterlagen meinem Rechtsanwalt gegeben.
Dieser hat ein dementsprechendes Schreiben aufgesetzt und siehe da, bekam ich ganz schnell eine E-Mail von TV Winner.

_Sehr geehrter Herr  Thorsten Sch…,

Schade, dass Sie TV Winner nicht weiterhin beziehen moechten. 

Wir haben Ihren Widerruf erhalten und bestaetigen Ihnen, dass Ihr Testabonnement gekuendigt ist.



Herzliche Gruesse

Ihr Team von TV Winner

TV Winner Verlagsgesellschaft mbH
Aboservice
Postfach 57 04 51
22773 Hamburg
[email protected]
Telefon: 0180 - 507 11 30 dtms service, 12 ct/min* 
Telefax: 0180 - 557 74 41 dtms service, 12 ct/min*


TV Winner - das Magazin mit Gewinn-Garantie!_


Also Kopf hoch!


----------



## Anonymous (11 Januar 2005)

*tv winner*

Ob man so leicht aus TV-Winner herauskommt weiß ich nicht, die Bande scheint eine Gesetzeslücke zu nutzen:

Original Schriftverkehr: 

Schriftform ist zwar vorgeschrieben bei Ratenlieferungsverträgen gem. § 505
BGB. Dies gilt allerdings nur, wenn die Kosten, die bis zu einer ersten
möglichen Kündigung verursacht werden, mehr als 200 EUR betragen (sogenannte
Bagatellklausel, § 505 Abs. 1 Satz 2 BGB in Verbindung mit § 491 Abs. 2 Nr.
1 BGB). Bei TV Winner liegen die Kosten bei 60 EUR für das Jahresabonnement;
der Vertrag fällt also unter die Bagatellklausel und ist daher nicht in
Schriftform darzulegen.

Die Bagatellklausel sorgt auch dafür, dass kein Widerrufsrecht nach § 355
BGB besteht.

Trotzdem viele Grüße an alle Betroffenen


----------



## Anonymous (11 Januar 2005)

*Kontodaten*

lol


----------



## Anonymous (11 Januar 2005)

Ich hoffe, es wird so manchem jetzt klar, wie tv winner an die kontodaten zum lastschriftverfahren gekommen ist.


----------



## Anonymous (12 Januar 2005)

*Re: TV Winner*



			
				bichty schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute, war auch ein Opfer von TV Winner, bekam eine Mahnung und schließlich einen Brief einer Inkassofirma, erst 60,- dann 63,- und schließlich 99,50 EURO!!!
> 
> Hab immer dankend abgelehnt und ihnen klar gemacht, kein ABO abgeschlossen zu haben. Ich verlangte von Ihnen mir einen Nachweis zu bringen, für einen Vertragsabschluß.
> 
> ...



Wieso wollen die von Dir 99.50? Bei mir sind es 90,03 inklusive Inkassobüro. Komische Beträge! Die Staatsanwaltschaft hat verwiesen auf die örtliche Polizeidienststelle, zur Betrugsanzeige. Das sind die Infos die ich pers. habe.


----------



## skarlette6 (12 Januar 2005)

*Re: TV Winner*



			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> 
> Last Euch nicht einschüchtern!
> Es gibt keine Rechtsgrundlage für dieses Abo!
> ...




 Kann ich die Adresse von Deinem Anwalt haben? Gruss Skarlette6


----------



## technofreak (12 Januar 2005)

*Re: TV Winner*



			
				skarlette6 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann ich die Adresse von Deinem Anwalt haben? Gruss Skarlette6



Dazu müßte der gast sich anmelden, Adressenaustausch nur per PN 

tf


----------



## Murphy (12 Januar 2005)

*Re: TV Winner*



			
				Sinn schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso wollen die von Dir 99.50? Bei mir sind es 90,03 inklusive Inkassobüro. Komische Beträge!



Moin,
augenscheinlich würfeln die diese angeblichen Gebühren.
Statthaft wären für dieses Anschreiben, das noch nicht einmal unterschrieben ist, ca. 17,50 € an Inkassogebühren, dazu müsste es sich aber dann auch um eine seriöse Firma handeln, sofern man im Zusammenhang mit einem Inkasso-Büro überhaupt von "seriös" reden kann.....
Also auch bei den Gebühren wird versucht, den ahnungslosen "Kunden" abzuziehen. Passt ja eigentlich gut zum Rest der Geschichte.
Vor allem: wenn eine Firma tatsächlich eine (angenommerweise) berechtigte Forderung abtritt( man könnte auch "verkauft" dazu sagen), erhält diese Firma, die die ursprüngliche Forderung hat, von dem Inkasso-Büro einen Teil (hängt von den AGBs des jeweiligen Inkasso ab) der Forderung und ist damit raus aus der Angelegenheit.
D.h.: jedwede weitere Abmachung oder Zahlung bzw. Schriftverkehr findet nur noch zwischen Schuldner und Inkasso statt.
Und im vorliegenden Fall?
TV-Winner stellt Rechnung an Kunde.
TV-Winner mahnt Kunde.
TV-Winner tritt Forderung an AdvoBilling ab.
Kunde widerspricht der Forderung von AdvoBilling.
Und nun kommt der Hammer: anstelle dass sich jetzt weiter AdvoBilling mit dem Kunden auseinandersetzt, kommt eine Kündigungsbestätigung von TV-Winner, die zu diesem Zeitpunkt aber eigentlich mit der ganzen Sache nichts mehr zu tun haben!!!????
Als Kunde wäre man nun, da man es ja mit 2 Firmen zu tun hätte, ziemlich gekniffen, daher ist solche Verfahrensweise auch nicht statthaft.

Btw, auch ich habe von TV-Winner o.a. Kündigungsbestätigung des *jetzt* Test-Abo genannten angeblichen Vertrages erhalten.
Test-Abo? Wo habe ich das denn bestellt?
Noch vor kurzem war doch die Rede von einem "rechtsgültigen Vertrag" über ein Jahres-Abo?

Da ich in Hamburg wohne, werde ich mir in Kürze mal die Geschäftsräume dieser Firmen erneut anzusehen versuchen, so sie denn besetzt sind.......


----------



## haudraufundschluss (12 Januar 2005)

*Re: TV Winner*



			
				Murphy schrieb:
			
		

> Und nun kommt der Hammer: anstelle dass sich jetzt weiter AdvoBilling mit dem Kunden auseinandersetzt, kommt eine Kündigungsbestätigung von TV-Winner, die zu diesem Zeitpunkt aber eigentlich mit der ganzen Sache nichts mehr zu tun haben!!!????



Unabhängig von der Forderung, die auf welchem Weg von einem Inkassounternehmen eingefordert wird, kann es doch weiterhin ein vertragliches Verhältnis mit der Firma geben, oder? Faul wird es erst, wenn sich gleichzeitig mehrere "Gläubiger" der selben Forderung berühmen.


----------



## Murphy (12 Januar 2005)

*Re: TV Winner*



			
				haudraufundschluss schrieb:
			
		

> Murphy schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Moin,
offensichtlich hast Du mich nicht verstanden:
Ich habe *AdvoBilling* per RA schreiben lassen, dass es keinen Vertrag gibt. 
Und  *TV-Winner* hat daraufhin bestätigt, dass das "Test-Abo" beendet sei.........woher wissen die vom Schreiben meines RA an *AdvoBilling* und wieso mischen sie in einer Forderungssache die sie(TV-W) an ein Inkasso(AdvoB) abgetreten haben, noch weiter mit?
Mal ganz abgesehen davon, dass auf die Aufforderung meines RA zur Hergabe des angeblich "rechtsgültigen Vertrages" bisher weder von AB noch von TV-W eine Reaktion erfolgte.....


----------



## Anonymous (12 Januar 2005)

*TV-Winner*

Ja jetzt Grüß Gott,

auch uns hat TV-Winner erwischt. Keine Zeitung, aber ne Rechnung. Seit dem bin ich im regen E-Mail Verkehr mit denen, die hauen einem Paragraphen um die Ohren.....

Diese Internet-Seite habe ich von einem netten Polizisten, der auch sagte, NICHT BEZAHLEN.

Ich werde mich jetzt auch bei der Staatsanwaltschaft Hamburg melden. So etwas ist mir noch nie untergekommen.

WIR BEZAHLEN NICHT. Laßt Euch alle bloß nicht unterkriegen und ich finde es klasse, daß es so eine tolle Seite gibt. Ich weiß jetzt definitiv ich bin nicht alleine und so gehts ja nicht.


----------



## Anonymous (12 Januar 2005)

*tv-winner*

hallo ,
auch ich sitze im boot,
hat denn schon jemand gewonnen?Und musste nicht zahlen???
Ist ein rechtsanwalt nicht teurer wie die 99 Euro???


----------



## Anonymous (13 Januar 2005)

*angebliches TVWinner Abonnement*

Hallo liebe Leidensgenossen,

soll auch ein TVWinner Abonnement  bestellt haben. Obwohl ich nie an einem Smart Gewinnspiel teilgenommen habe.

.Das mit dem Widerspruchrecht stimmt, allerdings muß auch eine schriftliche Bestätigung vorher eingegangen sein. Seriöse Anbieter, Amazon und auch bei Ebay, machen das auch! Ich habe bis heute keine solche Bestätigung bekommen. Wenn "die" sich noch mal melden, werd eich sie auffordern mir eine Bestätitgung zu senden. Und dann sofort kündigen!

Notfalls werde ich zur Polizei gehen und eine Anzeige gegen diese Firma stellen. Das solltet ihr ihr auch machen, wenn die nicht locker lassen. Je mehr unabhängig eine Anzeige stellen, desto eher wird was unternommen oder die Firma löst sich auf und verschwindet.

aber auf keinen Fall zahlen!!! Zeitschriften sind Güter von geringen Wert und brauchen auch nicht zurückgeschickt werden!! dies sind nur unnötige Kosten!!!

Ein Rechtsanwalt  sofort einschalten, halte ich für verfrüht. die gesamte Korrespondenz schön sammeln, so daß Ihr sofort alles parat habt. Und bevor Ihr einen RA einschaltet, erst Anzeige bei der Polizei machen (Das könnt Ihr auch selbst!). Sollte es wirklich zu einem Verfahren vor Gericht kommen, könnt Ihr immer noch einen RA einschalten. Die Beweise habt ihr ja gesammelt und gemäß Grundkenntnissen aus dem BGB auch korrekt beantwortet.

Also nur Mut -

Euer Axel


----------



## axgoetz (13 Januar 2005)

*Ein Nachtrag zu meinen letzten Beitrag*

zu meinen vorigen Eintrag und eine Frage.  Fiel mir erst ein, nachdem ich alle  Seiten über unser gemeinsames TVWinner bzw. AdvoBill Problem gelesen habe:

Eine Anzeige bei der Polizei (die leiten es ja an die Staatsanwaltschaft weiter) reicht aus, aber gegen wen genau? Bis jetzt habe ich nur Schriftverkehr (und auch erst bei der ersten Zahlenerrinnerung) mit der TVWinner Gesellschaft in Berlin.  Aber die eigentlichen Unholde sind ja die Leute der AdvoBill Gesellschaft. 
Oder soll ich zwei Anzeigen machen:
1. gegen TVWinner Ges wegen Betrug 
2. gegen AdvoBill aber  wegen was?

Bitte um Antwort. vielleicht hat sich das Problem bei mir bereits erledigt, da ich in meiner Antwort auf die Zahlungserrinnerung bereits mit einer Anzeige wegen Betrug gedroht habe.  Bei einigen Beiträgen kam ja danach eine wundersame Kündigung des Test oder Probeabos. 
Meine nächste Maßnahme ist eine Anforderung des Vertrages (hätte ich gleich schreiben sollen, aber man lernt ja auch dazu beim Lesen der Beiträge). Und dann schauen wir mal,was dann kommt.

Grüße Axel


----------



## Insider (13 Januar 2005)

axgoetz schrieb:
			
		

> Eine Anzeige bei der Polizei ... reicht aus, aber gegen wen genau?
> Bitte um Antwort.


Einfach Sachverhalt schildern und Unterlagen als Anlage beifügen. Die Anzeige wird eingangs gegen "unbekannt" geführt, näheres ergeben die folgenden Ermittlungen - was jedoch nicht die Angelegenheit eines Anzeigenerstatters ist.


----------



## Anonymous (13 Januar 2005)

*angebliches TV Winner abo*

Zur kenntnisnahme aller TV-Winnergeschädigten

Mein Nachbar der Kraftfahrer íst und daher nicht die Möglichkeit besitzt im Internet zu surfen hat auch das Problem eine nette günstige Zeitung von TV Winner zu beziehen! Nachdem wir mehrmals email Kontakt hatten bekam er gestern die Kündigung seines Abo´s allerdings erst zum Nov.2005! Wir haben Anzeige gegen diesen Verein erstattet! Ich rate allen dazu damit diesen Typen das Handwerk gelegt wird und man sich nicht in seiner Freizeit mit so einem Schwachsinn rumärgern muss!

Enpfehlen kann ich euch noch das verbraucherschutz-forum.de
wo ich diesen Artikel fand. Dort finden sich auch sehr viele betroffene )

 :evil: NICHT ZAHLEN!!!!!!!!!


11.01.05)
Hamburger Staatsanwalt schickt TV Winner-Akte nach Berlin 
LKA ermittelt

Hamburg/Berlin. Wie soeben zu erfahren war, hat die Staatsanwaltschaft Hamburg das Verfahren gegen die Verlagsgesellschaft TV Winner an die Amtsanwaltschaft Berlin abgegeben. Damit reagiert sie offensichtlich auf den Rückzug der Firma aus der Hansestadt. Wie berichtet, war unter der Hamburger Adresse seit Längerem niemand erreichbar. Die Hamburger Telefonnummer wurde offenbar zum Firmensitz im Berliner Europacenter umgeleitet. Im Moment befasst sich das Landeskriminalamt Berlin mit der Angelegenheit.
Mit der Übergabe des Verfahrens sollen weiteren Anzeigen damit direkt an:
Amtsanwaltschaft B.....
K......
...........
Aktenzeichen: *** PLS *****/04
gerichtet werden.

Quelle: Alex, E-Mail 11.01.05

_Aktenzeichen editiert vgl NUB DJ/Mod_
_ Adresse entfernt, da vermutlich falsche Amtsanwaltschaft. *BT/MOD*_


----------



## Anonymous (13 Januar 2005)

habe auch rechnungen und mahnungen bekommen,aber nicht bezahlt .habe heute das inkasso büro angerufen,dort sage man mir ich sollte mich nicht aufregen wäre alles korrekt.werde morgen anzeige bei der kripo stellen.denn da ist eine unverschämtheit ohnes gleichen.


----------



## Anonymous (13 Januar 2005)

*Re: AdvoBilling in Sachen TV-Winner*

Quote:
Also hat TV-Winner schon 5 Tage vorher gewusst, dass ich an diesem Gewinnspiel teilnehmen werde, oder......?
Gegen den Geschäftsführer von "AdvoBilling", einen gewissen ......, ermittelt die StA Hamburg in mehreren Fällen wegen Betruges, diese "Firma" hat in den letzten 2 Jahren ca. 4-5mal die Anschrift gewechselt, gleiches gilt für den Geschäftsführer....
*
und am 20.12.04 hat sich auch der Betreibername der Internetseite natürlich nur spontan geändert....hmmmm??!*


----------



## Reducal (13 Januar 2005)

*Re: angebliches TV Winner abo*



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Hamburger Staatsanwalt schickt TV Winner-Akte nach Berlin ...


...na das kann ja was werden :-? , wenn dem wirklich so ist!


----------



## Anonymous (13 Januar 2005)

*AKTE 05 auf SAT. 1*

  

A C H T U N G ! ! ! ! ! !

heute bringt AKTE 05 22.15Uhr auf Sat 1 ein Bericht über
die machenschaften von der TV Winner 

dies sollten sich alle geschädigten antun!!!

 0 

Gruß Yvonne


----------



## axgoetz (13 Januar 2005)

*TVWinner*

Diese Mail ist für mich vorerst ein Abschluß meiner Erfahrungen mit dem ungewollten Abonnement einer Fernsehzeitschrift, deren Namen es nicht Wert ist zu behalten!
Ich habe heute Nachmittag meine örtliche Polizeidienststelle aufgesucht und eine Anzeige wegen Betrug gegen die Firma TVWinner und AdvoBill gestellt.
Der zutändige Beamte war sehr entgegenkommend und hat sich sogar am Ende dafür bedankt! Ich habe meine Korrespondenz mit der Firma TVWinner ausgedruckt und der Polizei überlassen. Sollte tatsächlich ein gerichtliches Mahnverfahren eingeleitet werden (Denke nicht, daß es soweit kommen wird) brauche ich von jetzt an mir keine Sorgen zu machen, da jeder Geldbetrag erst fällig ist, wenn ein Urteil in der Sache zu meinern Ungunsten, bzw. auch Euren Ungunsten, gefällt wird
Bei dieser Resonanz hier im Forum von Betroffenen und jetzt auch in den Medien denke ich, daß das Thema TVWinner bald ein Ende gefunden hat!!
Aber die Nachfolger Firma lauert wahrscheinlich schon in den Startlöchern (vermutlich mit den selben Hintermännern). Also aufgepaßt vor Preisrätsel und PopUp. Und wenn die Fragen zu leicht, dann skeptisch werden und nicht mitmachen.  Bei nachfolgender Internetadresse findet Ihr eine sehr gut gemachte Erläuterung, wie wir alle wohl in diese Falle getappt sind:
w*w.hoffmann-stargard.de/bauernfang/anfang.htm

Beachtet das PopUp mit dem Rätsel: Unten ein großer Button mit der Aufschrift: kostenlos Mitmachen und oben Rechts dort wo normalerweise das x zum Schließen des PopUp angeordnet ist: ein Button mit der Aufschrift: kostenlos Teilnehmen.  --> Und schon haben sie Dich erwischt!!!

Mein Rat an alle Leidensgenossen: Nicht zahlen, keine Mails von der Firma TVWinner & Co  mehr beantworten, alle Mails speichern und unbedingt Anzeige bei der nächsten Polizeidienststelle erstatten!!!

LG Axel


----------



## Reducal (13 Januar 2005)

*Re: TVWinner*



			
				axgoetz schrieb:
			
		

> Diese Mail ist für mich vorerst ein Abschluß meiner Erfahrungen ...


Ich will nicht schwarz malen aber...


			
				axgoetz schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe heute Nachmittag meine örtliche Polizeidienststelle aufgesucht und eine Anzeige wegen Betrug gegen die Firma TVWinner und AdvoBill gestellt.
> 
> Sollte tatsächlich ein gerichtliches Mahnverfahren eingeleitet werden ... brauche ich von jetzt an mir keine Sorgen zu machen, da jeder Geldbetrag erst fällig ist, wenn ein Urteil in der Sache zu meinern Ungunsten, bzw. auch Euren Ungunsten, gefällt wird.


Die Anzeige bei den Strafverfolgungsbehörden erledigt nicht die zivile Forderung. Außerdem, sollte tatsächlich ein Strafatbestand festgestellt werden und ein Täter noch dazu, dann kommt es im Strafverfahren ggf. zu einem Strafbefehl oder Urteil. Zivil hingegen muss die Gegenseite ihr Geld bei Dir - nach dem Mahn- und Inkassoverfahren sowie dem gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid und womöglich dem Vollstreckungsbefehl - einklagen. Das sind zwei Paar Schuhe - nur weil Du eine Anzeige erstattet hast, ist die Forderung evtl. immer noch nicht vom Tisch!


----------



## axgoetz (14 Januar 2005)

*TVWinner*

Sicher Reducal,

die Zivilansprüche: bezahlte Rechnung, Porto, RA kosten für die muß man selber dafür sorgen.
Allerdings habe ich den Eindruck , daß mehr wie 90 % hier im Forum noch nicht bezahlt haben. Somit mindert sich die Schmerzgrenze bereits erheblich.
(Ich habe nur einen Eintrag gelesen, von einem der bezahlt hat!)

Bei mir ist, Gott sei Dank , kein finanzieller Schaden entstanden. Und ab jetzt kann ich mich zurücklehnen und ein Urteil abwarten und weitere Mails dieser Firma gelassen abspeichern.

Hoffe der Schaden ist bei Dir auch nicht so groß? Wenn ja, dann wird es wohl sehr sehr schwer jemals etwas zurückzubekommen, denn an wen sollt Du dich wenden? Der angebliche Vertrag ist mit der TVWinner, die haben aber die Rechte an die AdvoBilll abgetreten. Und an Wen willst Du Du Dich wenden, die GF wechseln ja alle 2 Monate und tauchen eine zeitlang unter um danach mit einer neuen Firma das gleiche zu starten. Demnächst wird die Firma AdvoBill, vielleicht auch die Zeitschrift TVWinner, bestimmt von Markt verschwinden durch angemeldete Insolvenz und die Gelder sind bestimmt schon lange auf ausländischen Konten.

Deshalb wichtig Anzeige erstatten, daß ist die Einzige Möglichkeit sich gegen solche Typen zu wehren!! Und die Kripo ist dran!

LG Axel


----------



## Reducal (14 Januar 2005)

*Re: TVWinner*



			
				axgoetz schrieb:
			
		

> Hoffe der Schaden ist bei Dir auch nicht so groß?


Im Gegenteil, ich sehe das ganze als Bereicherung meinerseits, was das Wissen um die Sache betrifft - finanziell habe ich gar nichts mit denen zu tun.


----------



## Insider (14 Januar 2005)

*TV Winner Verlagsgesllschaft mbH*



			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Hamburger Staatsanwalt schickt TV Winner-Akte nach Berlin, LKA ermittelt ....


Prinzipiell stimmt das mit der Nachricht von der Hamburger Amtsanwaltschaft. Allerdings wurde mir soeben, auf Nachfrage, vom sachbearbeitenden Amtsanwalt in Berlin mitgeteilt, dass alle in Berlin anhängigen Vorgänge umgehend wieder nach Hamburg zurück gesandt werden. Er bat mich in dem Telefonat darum, die bisherigen Erkenntisse hier im Forum korrigieren zu lassen, da in Folge dieser öffentlich gemachten Informationen ettliche Behörden aus dem Bundesgebiet ihre Vorgänge nun nach Berlin und nicht nach Hamburg abverfügen.

Ein weiteres Telefonat mit dem sachbearbeitenden Amtsanwalt in Hamburg bestätigte diese Verfahrensumstände. Ein Geschäftszeichen für die gesammelten Einzelvorgänge gibt es dort nicht.

Der Grund dieses Verfahrenwirrwar wurde > HIER < schon einmal erklärt:





			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> loly schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*@ Mods*,

könntet Ihr bitte das zuvor genannte GZ und die Behördenanschrift der Berliner Amtsanwaltschaft editieren? 

Danke!


----------



## Anonymous (14 Januar 2005)

*Re: TVWinner*

Wie schaut das eigentlich Schufa-technisch aus?
kann es passieren, dass ich einen Schufa-Eintrag bekomme, wenn ich beim Inkasso-Büro nicht zahle?
Oder ist es auszuschließen, dass die Schufa solche unseriosen Vertragspartner hat?
Kann man irgendwo alle Vertragspartner der Schufa einsehen?


----------



## peanuts (14 Januar 2005)

*Re: TVWinner*



			
				hasebobbel schrieb:
			
		

> Wie schaut das eigentlich Schufa-technisch aus?
> kann es passieren, dass ich einen Schufa-Eintrag bekomme, wenn ich beim Inkasso-Büro nicht zahle?
> Oder ist es auszuschließen, dass die Schufa solche unseriosen Vertragspartner hat?
> Kann man irgendwo alle Vertragspartner der Schufa einsehen?



Eine Inkasso-Bude, die so was machen würde, hätte ganz fix eine Strafanzeige wg. Kreditgefährdung an der Backe.  §187 StGB.


----------



## Anonymous (16 Januar 2005)

*Re: TVWinner*



			
				peanuts schrieb:
			
		

> Eine Inkasso-Bude, die so was machen würde, hätte ganz fix eine Strafanzeige wg. Kreditgefährdung an der Backe.  §187 StGB.


Aber gemäß dem Artikel dürfte ja überhaupt keiner der Schufa irgendsowas melden - aber gerade das ist ja der Zweck der Schufa... Oder gibts für Inkassobüros andere Regelungen?


----------



## Murphy (17 Januar 2005)

*Re: TVWinner*



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> peanuts schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Moin,
auch eine Inkasso-Bude muss eine Forderung belegen, einfach nur die Aufstellung einer Behauptung ist kein Anlass, eine Eintragung in irgendeinem Schuldner-Register vorzunehmen/ vornehmen zu lassen.
Um eine Forderung zu belegen, ist zumindest ein rechtsgültiger Mahnbescheid (o.ä.) notwendig, aber um den im vorliegenden Fall zu erhalten, muss die Inkasso-Bude, wie schon bereits mehrfach erwähnt, die Forderung belegen, z.B. durch die Vorlage eines rechtsgültigen Vertrages beim Gericht. 
Angenommen, die Inkasso-Bude würde nun die IP-Verbindung auf diese ominöse Seite als Beleg einreichen, reicht das nicht aus. (Ip-masking, z.B. hebelt diesen, von AdvoBill erzählten, Käse aus)
Sollte also jemand tatsächlich einen von AdvoBill eingereichten Mahnbescheid erhalten, reicht es, unter Verweis auf die Nicht-Existenz eines solchen Vertrages hinweisend, Widerspruch einzulegen.
Dann wird die Mahnstelle eben diesen Vertrag von AdvoBill einfordern, und dann....?
Da AdvoBill bei einem solchen Vorgang immer in Kostenvorlage treten muss(weiss ich aus eigener Erfahrung), werden die es sich schwer überlegen, ob sie in einem solchen, doch ziemlich aussichtslosen, Fall erneut etliche €s in diese Sache investieren.
Nur wer aufgrund des Schreckens über die (im übrigen haltlosen) Forderungen von Tv-W bzw. AdvoBill sofort überweist, bringt Kohle für diesen "Verein", in anderen Fällen übersteigen die Kosten(für AdvoBill) die Einnahmen, noch dazu, wenn es für die so unsicher ist, überhaupt an das Geld fremder Leute zu kommen.
Solche Läden arbeiten idR so, dass sie sowieso nur damit rechnen, von einem geringen Prozentsatz der Angeschriebenen, aufgrund deren Unerfahrenheit, Geld zu bekommen.

Nehmen wir nur mal an, dass Tv-W auf diese Art und Weise 1 Million Leute behelligt hat, und nur 10% davon überweisen, in Unkenntnis oder aus Angst, den geforderten Betrag.......macht 6 Millionen Bucks, da sind einige Tausend € für nicht erfolgreiche Eintreibungsversuche doch locker über......
Nehmen wir weiter an, von den 100000 weigern sich weitere 10% und werden aber durch dieses Inkasso-Schreiben unsicher und überweisen dann, so wären das 10000 Leute, die diese vollkommen überzogenen Inkasso-Gebühren auch noch oben drauf legen, sind auch etliche Hunderttausend.....
Und solche Läden machen ja nicht nur 1 solches "Projekt", sondern oft mehrere gleichzeitig, schon weiss man, wie man mit solchen unsauberen Methoden Geld verdient, ohne jemals wirklich etwas dafür geleistet zu haben....
Wie gesagt, alles reine Annahme, auch die Zahlen können variieren, allerdings auch nach oben...


----------



## stieglitz (17 Januar 2005)

Schau auch mal hier:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=6908&highlight=schufa


----------



## Anonymous (17 Januar 2005)

*Betreff: TVWinner*

 also meie freundin ist auch auf das pop up von denen rein gefallen 

sie will morgen nachmittag zur polizei und strafanzeige stellen 

wäre schön wenn einer mir das akten zeichen und die zuständige stelle mailen könnte 

mail to : [email protected] 

danke schon mal im vorraus 

mfg Sven

_e-mail-addi gelöscht siehe 
NUB http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php#11
modaction _


----------



## Anonymous (18 Januar 2005)

*Schufa und so*

Um vertragspartner der schufa zu werden muß man schon mehr machen als so ne poplige zeitschrift rausbringen.

VPs der schufa sind Banken, Mobilfunkunternehmen etc. 
aber sicher nicht TV-Winner !!

Weitere Infos auch hier : http://germangsp.ge.funpic.de/wbblite/


----------



## haudraufundschluss (18 Januar 2005)

*Re: Schufa und so*



			
				mcB schrieb:
			
		

> Um vertragspartner der schufa zu werden muß man schon mehr machen als so ne poplige zeitschrift rausbringen.



Die Schufa ist ganz normaler Dienstleister, der für seine Informationen auch Geld sehen will. Was spricht dagegen, dass jemand, der eine "poplige Zeitschrift" herausbringt, diese in Anspruch nimmt oder nehmen kann?


----------



## Anonymous (18 Januar 2005)

*Antwort GMX*

Hi,
ich habe als Betroffener GMX über TV Winner informiert und diese tolle Antwort erhalten:


(....) Selbstverständlich prüft GMX im Rahmen einer Qualtitätskontrolle die
Angebote der Werbekunden.  Im vorliegenden Fall von TV-Winner haben diese Prüfungen ergeben, daß es, rechtlich, keinerlei Beanstandungen,
in bezug auf Form oder der Inhalte des Bestellprozesses, sowie des
Abonnement-Angebotes, gibt. Es wird durch TV-Winner jederzeit klar darauf hingewiesen, welche  Spielregeln für die Teilnahme an dem Gewinnspiel gelten  bzw. unter welchen Bedingungen man ein Abonnement erwirbt (...). 

Keine Fragen mehr!
Gruß


----------



## Dom (19 Januar 2005)

habe heute meine "letzte aussergerichtliche mahnung" erhalten. 

zahlen werde ich trotzdem keinen pfennig bzw. cent.

mal warten ob noch was kommt. falls nun ein mahnbescheid entrudelt, geht die sache zum rechtsanwalt. meine rechtschutz hat schon zugesagt dass die kosten übernommen werden.


----------



## Avor (19 Januar 2005)

@Dom,

Wer hat die  Mahnng geschickt? 

Gruß Avor


----------



## Anonymous (19 Januar 2005)

Die erste Mahnung kam von 

Advo Billing GmbH
Inkassogesellscahft 
Postfach 570442
22773 Hamburg

Konto: 672281701
BLZ: 20080000

die zweite Mahnung und angeblich letzte kam dann von

AdvoBilling GmbH
Inkassogesellschaft
Postfach 100361
20002 Hamburg

Konto: 672281701
BLZ: 20080000


----------



## Dom (19 Januar 2005)

sorry hab mich vertippt:

Die erste Mahnung kam von

Advo Billing GmbH
Inkassogesellscahft
Postfach 570442
22773 Hamburg

Konto: 672281701
BLZ: 20080000

die zweite Mahnung und angeblich letzte kam dann von

AdvoBilling GmbH
Inkassogesellschaft
Postfach 100361
20002 Hamburg

Konto: 461510401
BLZ: 20080000


----------



## biker71 (20 Januar 2005)

habe heute 2! Mahnungen von advobilling bekommen, immer der gleiche schriftlaut.
einige daten ect und der hinweis, ich hätte bei der anmeldung angeblich eine e-mail mit einen loginpasswort bekommen. habe ich aber nie.
werde die sache jetzt einen anwalt übergeben...


----------



## Lumumba (20 Januar 2005)

Über TV-Winner berichtete heute auch §Akte 05/3 in Sat 1... 
Mal auf deren Seite schauen. 

Auch ich werde das mal hier weiter beobachten...

Die Verbraucherzentralen sagen "Stur bleiben und nicht zahlen" - Wie bei den Dialern!


----------



## Murphy (21 Januar 2005)

*TV-Winner/AdvoBilling/KWS/Bonus.net*

Moin,

in der Sendung "Akte 05/3" des Senders "SAT1" wurden einige Aspekte aufgeklärt:
TV-Winner wird von der Fa "KWS Beteiligungs-GmbH" betrieben, Sitz dieser Fa ist die Kaiser-Wilhelmstrasse 93 in Hamburg.
Gesellschafter dieser "KWS" sind: J.   K. und I.  H. , beide nicht unbekannt.
Der Firmensitz von TV-Winner, das Europa-Center in Berlin, wurde schon vor längerem gekündigt, in Hamburg, unter der alten Firmenanschrift im Glockengiesserwall 26, findet man auch keine Fa "TV-Winner".
Mit anderen Worten, es dürfte diese Fa überhaupt nicht geben, da keine gültige Geschäftsadresse vorliegt.
Inzwischen ermitteln schon 2 StA gegen die oben bereits Erwähnten: StA Berlin sowie StA Hamburg.


----------



## Anonymous (21 Januar 2005)

*Akto 05*

Hi,

kam bei Akte nochmer ´rum? Ich habs aufgenommen, leider fehlt mir genau der tv-winner artikel!!!

Hat jemand den ausschnitt als mpeg???

Gruß
Hergesheim


----------



## Lumumba (21 Januar 2005)

...also wer gezahlt hat, Geld zurückverlangen. Wenn noch keine 6 Wochen rum sind, Einzug stornieren. Bei Überweisungen siehts da schon schlechter aus... Auf jeden Fall Strafanzeige stellen. Vielleichtkann ja einer mal die zuständige StAw und das AZ posten (wenns erlaubt ist, denn ist ja ein "laufendes Verfahren" - Dürfte dann das hier zutreffen, oder? 
Ähnliches hatte ich mal erlebt - Hier mit nem Probeabo, das gerne auch fernmündlich oder im Netz angeboten wird... :holy:  - Also vorsicht!


----------



## technofreak (21 Januar 2005)

Lumumba schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleichtkann ja einer mal die zuständige StAw und das AZ posten
> (wenns erlaubt ist, denn ist ja ein "laufendes Verfahren" -


eben, deswegen  nicht erlaubt, außerdem sinnlos, da zu laufenden Verfahren ohnehin
 keine Auskünft erteilt werden 

tf


----------



## Reducal (21 Januar 2005)

*Re: TV Winner Verlagsgesllschaft mbH*

Zum dem Thema Aktenzeichen, siehe auch > HIER <.


> ..... in Hamburg ..... Ein Geschäftszeichen für die gesammelten Einzelvorgänge gibt es dort nicht.


----------



## Lumumba (21 Januar 2005)

technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> Lumumba schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kann man nicht aber wenigstens die zust. StAw nennen? 

Oder anders gefragt, 
wie bekomme ich raus, wenn gegen ein Unternehmen ein Verfahren läuft, wo ich mich unter welchem AZ hinwenden muß...?


----------



## Anonymous (21 Januar 2005)

*TV Winner*

Also es wäre doch sehr hilfreich, wenn man sich ausser im Netz auch so mit gleichgesinnten unterhalten kann, da ich finde, das das doch eine ziemlich dreißte [] ist, und man sonst auch gar nicht weiß, was man da machen soll. besonders wenn man nach 2-3 Wochen schon Post von einem Inkassounternehmen bekommt. so ging es mir auf jeden Fall. Aber sicher kann ich auch verstehen, das die Daten nicht einfach raus gegeben werden dürfen. Da kann man ja nur hoffen, das das bald ein Ende hat, und die geprellten ihr geld wieder bekommen...

*[Virenscanner: Ein Wort entfernt]*


----------



## Reducal (21 Januar 2005)

Lumumba schrieb:
			
		

> Oder anders gefragt, wie bekomme ich raus, wenn gegen ein Unternehmen ein Verfahren läuft, wo ich mich unter welchem AZ hinwenden muß...?


Das läuft anders, siehe  > HIER <:


			
				Insider schrieb:
			
		

> axgoetz schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				Lumumba schrieb:
			
		

> Kann man nicht aber wenigstens die zust. StAw nennen?


Das ist momentan die Amtsanwaltschaft Hamburg, das Postverteilungszentrum ist zentral > HIER < zu erreichen:





			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Schriftlich an die
> Staatsanwaltschaft Hamburg
> Kaiser-Wilhelm-Str. 100
> 20355 Hamburg


----------



## Reducal (21 Januar 2005)

*Re: TV Winner*



			
				Marcel schrieb:
			
		

> .... weiß, was man da machen soll...


Das hier gepostete lesen und für sich selbst umsetzen - Rechtsberatung darf hier nicht erfolgen, da verboten! Wer es genau wissen will, sollte sich einem Anwalt bedienen.


			
				Marcel schrieb:
			
		

> ...und die geprellten ihr geld wieder bekommen...


...wohl kaum, wenn ein vermeintlich "Geprellter" nicht selbst Initiative ergreift und sich über rechtlich korrekten Weg mit der Gegenseite auseinander setzt.
Da zuvor die StA Hamburg ins Spiel gebracht wurde, hier mal wieder eine bereits oft zitierte Meinung: _die Behörden werden den Anzeigenerstattern nicht ihr Geld zurück bringen, wenn sie bereits bezahlt haben._


----------



## Anonymous (21 Januar 2005)

habe die sendung aufgenommen, werde den bericht über tvwinner rausschneiden und zur verfügung stellen.
mache ich heute abend, wenn ich wieder bei mir am rechner sitze..


----------



## biker71 (21 Januar 2005)

ups, vergessen einzuloggen, gast vorher war ich


----------



## Anonymous (21 Januar 2005)

*TV Winner - []*

Hallo User,

ich bin auch einer der jenigen die von TV Winner [] worden 
und möchte nun eine Sammel Klage / Anzeige ins Lebenrufen was haltet Ihr davon Mailt back!!

Grüße Patrick

Mail an mich []

_Keine E-Mai-Adressen vgl NUB. Du kannst Dich anmelden, um *P*ersönliche *N*achrichten zu empfangen. 
Im übrigen ist es unfair gegenüber anderen Nutzern, wenn die Fragen nicht für alle Nutzer lesbar ist.   Anmerkungen zur weitverbreiteten Hammelplage
DJ/Mod _


----------



## biker71 (21 Januar 2005)

so, habe den film über tvwinner aus akte 05/03 von gestern fertig. er hat ca 50 mb.
ich habe leider nicht soviel traffic zur verfügung. wenn jemand helfen könnte, wäre das super.

gruß biker71


----------



## Anonymous (21 Januar 2005)

*tv winner*

hi leute,
wie es aussieht, gibt es auch noch eine große dunkelziffer von leuten, die auf dieses dubiose spiel hereingefallen sind, einfach die inkasso gezahlt haben und nur ruhe haben wollten.
im nachhinein ist man meistens schlauer, so auch ich   aber obendrein auch noch fast 100 euro ärmer   

aber was noch mehr als lächerlich ist, der reisegewinn, der keiner ist  

einen aufenthalt zu gewinnen, den flug selbst bezahlen müssen aber beim selbigen reiseveranstalter diese reise als pauschalreise mit AI und flug noch für 30,- euro billiger buchen zu können.


----------



## Anonymous (22 Januar 2005)

Moin!

Mir ist das gleiche mit TV Winner passiert, ein angebliches Abo.

Habe bereits mehrfahr bei TV Winner widersprochen, ohne Erfolg. Bekam weiter Mahnungen.

Als dann Advobilling (Inkassobüro) mich angeschrieben hat, stellte ich Strafanzeige bei der Polizei ist Osterwieck, welche dies an Hamburg weiterleitete.

Nun bekam ich erneut eine Mahnung mit Androhung zum Mahnbesscheid von Advobilling und werde auch da in den nächsten Tagen eine Strafanzeige stellen.

Ich hoffe, dass alle Betroffenen das Gleiche tun werden, damit dieser "Verein" so schnell wie möglich ausgeräuchert wird und viele andere Menschen nicht drauf reinfallen können.

Schöne Grüße
Ronny


 :argue:


----------



## Anonymous (22 Januar 2005)

*Tv-Winner!!! - Abzocke!!!!!*

Hallo Alle zusammen!!!

Bei mir das gleiche: Gewinnspiel, dann Rechnung. Es folgte die erste Mahnung, die zweite und meine Anzeige bei der Polizei mit Beweis (der ausgedruckten Teilnahmebedingungen vom Gewinnspiel und ettlichen Schriftverkehr mit TV-Winner).

Habe auch heute meine Mahnung vom Inkassounternehmen! Stolze 99,02€!!!!

Ich rate Allen bleibt stur und zahlt nicht! Der Kriminaloberkomissar war meiner Meinung: bloss nicht zahlen! 
Das ist alles nur bluff! Die haben nichts in der Hand. TV-Winner betreibt Unfug mit den persönlichen Daten der Teilnehmer und missbraucht somit diese! Und dies ist strafbar!

Ich werde dem Inkassobüro einen saftigen Brief schreiben und eine Kopie bei der Polizei abgeben! 

LG
Jäna


----------



## Anonymous (22 Januar 2005)

*TV Winner*

Habe auch eine Rechnung incl. AdvoBillig (Inkasso) über 99,01 €. Habe die Staatsanwaltschaft in Berlin kontaktiert. TV Winner: Extrem linker Verein (meine Meinung). Werde nicht zahlen. Desweiteren werde ich über eine Anzeige gegen diesen Haufen nachdenken. Diesen Nichtsnutzen muss das Hanwerk gelegt werden.


----------



## Reducal (22 Januar 2005)

Ronny schrieb:
			
		

> Als dann Advobilling (Inkassobüro) mich angeschrieben hat, stellte ich Strafanzeige bei der Polizei ist Osterwieck, welche dies an Hamburg weiterleitete.
> 
> Nun bekam ich erneut eine Mahnung mit Androhung zum Mahnbesscheid von Advobilling und werde auch da in den nächsten Tagen eine Strafanzeige stellen.


Wieso noch eine Anzeige zum selben Sachverhalt? Das ist in erster Linie eine zivile Forderungssache, lies mal ein paar Seiten zuvor, wie das läuft!


----------



## Reducal (22 Januar 2005)

*Re: TV Winner*



			
				Peter002 schrieb:
			
		

> Habe die Staatsanwaltschaft in Berlin kontaktiert.


Und, was haben die Dir gesagt, wenn sie nicht einmal die Anzeigenaufnahme angeregt/in Aussicht gestellt haben?

_"Berlin, Berlin - det is ene Wolke"_


----------



## Anonymous (23 Januar 2005)

*Achtung nochwas zur "letzten aussergerichtlichen Mahnun*

Hi Leute,

leider kann ich jetzt erst dazu schreiben!

Solltet auch ihr von AdvoBill die letzte aussergerichtliche Mahnung erhalten, so achtet auch unbedingt auf das Verfassungsdatum des Briefes, des wirklichen Posteingangs bei euch sowie dem Stempel der Frankiermaschine auf dem Umschlag und bewahrt diesen auch auf! Alles führt zu massiver Verwirrung und zeigt des weiteren dass man nach Verfassen des Briefes innerhalb einer Woche gar nicht auf die Mahnung reagieren kann, da der Brief erst 9 Tage nach Erstellung des Briefes (12.01.05) bei mir ankam (21.01.05)! Der Umschlag selbst wiederum wurde am 13.01.2006 (!!! 2006 !!!) frankiert... 

Reicht das?


----------



## Samana38 (23 Januar 2005)

*Abzocke TV Winner & Quizionär GmbH*

Hallo Allerseits,
auch ich bin Opfer der TV winner und gleichzeitig der Quitionär GmbH geworden, habe irgendwann mal vor Monaten als ich auf Arbeit nicht so viel zu tun hatte ein paar OnlineSpielchen gemacht. Keine Ahnung wann das genau war. Jedenfalls bekomme ich seit Monaten Mails und Rechnungen von beiden Gesellschaften welche merkwürdiger weise meine genauen persönlichen Daten besitzen und ich schwöre ich gebe niemanls meine richtigen Daten im Netz bekannt auf dubiosen Seiten. am Do. den 20.01.05 bekam ich gelich zwei letzte außergerichtitliche Mahnungen. Einmal für TV Winner und einmal für Quizionär. beide wurden am 14.1.05 geschrieben und haben Poststempel vpm 14.1.06 TV winner soll ich 99,24 bezahlen und Quizionär möchte gleich mal137,94 EÚR.
der Inhalt beider Briefe gleicht sich sehr auffällig auch die Absenderadressen sind fast identisch.beide aus 22773 Hamburg mit Pstfachnummer nur daß bei TV Winner die AdvoBilling GmbH die Forderung vertritt und bei Quizionär ein gewisser Anwalt [F.J.H.]
auch die Briefe davor von beiden kamen immer am gleichem Tag und haben immer das gleiche Schriftbild.
Ich werde diese Forderungen nicht bezahlen heute nochmals an beide Gesellschaften schreiben und mit Strafanzeige drohen und die Sache meinem Anwalt übergeben. Mal sehen was da rauskommt.
Hat jemand von Euch auch noch zusätzlich mit Quizionär GmbH zu tun und soll auf die gleiche Art und weise [] werden?
Liebe Grüße aus Munic Samana

*[Virenscanner: Namen gekürzt und ein Wort entfernt]*


----------



## Anonymous (23 Januar 2005)

*...werde auch nicht zahlen*

Bei mir ist das alles dasselbe. Habe mittlerweile die zweite Mahnung von AdvoBilling. Hab auch schon Anzeige erstattet. Mal schauen, wie das weitergeht.
Hoffe nur, daß möglichst viele NICHT bezahlen werden.....


----------



## peanuts (24 Januar 2005)

*Re: ...werde auch nicht zahlen*

_[Edit:Siehe NUB - HDUS]_


----------



## Anonymous (24 Januar 2005)

TJA, TV Winner scheint ja eine never ending Story zu werden  .
Ist nur leider gar nicht so komisch. Auch ich werde morgen Strafanzeige erstatten. Und bezahlen werde ich diesen Sch.... schon mal gar nicht.
Auf meine Mail betreff der letzen außergerichtlichen Zahlungsaufforderung hat dieser nette Verein gar nicht reagiert, hatte ihn extra noch mit einer Empfangsbestätigung versehen.

Bin mal gespannt wie weit die gehen werden :argue:

Die süße Kleine


----------



## Anonymous (24 Januar 2005)

Leute, Leute, Leute...  :roll: 
weiß garnicht, warum ihr so einen Stress macht!?! Ich habe das gleiche Problem wegen dem tv-winner abo. Aber mittlerweile machts spaß, weil jedesmal eine noch wirrere antwort von tv-winner kommt. auch das inkassobüro ist ein witz! Was wollen die denn machen? 
Die Inkasso-gesellschaft muss bevor sie vor gericht geht einen rechtsgültigen Vertrag vorzeigen. das dürfte ja wohl schwer sein. Ihr müsst überhaupt nichts machen, einfach nur abwarten, denn die beweislast liegt beim Kläger. Die müssen euch beweisen, dass ein rechtsgültiger vertrag vorliegt und nicht ihr müsst beweisen, dass keiner vorliegt. Was wollen die denn machen? Nen Prozess führen?? Lachhaft!! Garkeine Chance!! Auch die Kosten für Anwalt kann man sich absolut sparen, denn der macht auch nichts anderes wie jeder intelligente Mensch: er mahnt tv winner ab. Das könnt ihr auch selber tun. Die haben im Moment mit genügend Leuten stress, die KÖNNEN garnicht gegen jeden Prozess führen, das ist unmöglich. Soweit wird es auch nicht kommen. Wenn man einfach nicht zahlt und das dem Inkasso-Unternehmen auch mitteilt und den Grund dafür angibt, können die sich grün und blau ärgern. Dagegen machen können sie nichts   

Also: don't panic!!!  8) 

PS: wer sich dadurch besser fühlt, der soll halt anzeige bei der Polizei machen, dann ist er eh schonmal fein raus. Die Mühlen der deutschen Justiz mahlen da sehr ordentlich, wenn auch langsam. Aber euch kann das ja egal sein, ihr erwartet ja auch kein Geld   

MfG

Abi_05


----------



## Anonymous (24 Januar 2005)

*Bonus.net nicht vergessen!*

Nicht über die Anzeige nachdenken, sondern gleich in die Tat 
umsetzen!  Denn der saubere Herr .... betreibt außer der neuen Masche 
TV-Winner oder Quizionär natürlich auch Bonus.net!


----------



## Reducal (24 Januar 2005)

*Re: Bonus.net nicht vergessen!*



			
				nivag schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht über die Anzeige nachdenken, sondern gleich in die Tat umsetzen!


... und, was meinst Du was passiert? Dein Vor-Schreiber Abi_05 hat da die richtige Marschrichtung schon deutlicher aufgezeigt.


----------



## Anonymous (25 Januar 2005)

*Tv winner*

Hola, 

da,bin ich ja ein wenig beruhigter, habe auch schon die Mahnung bekommen von der Inkassogesellschaft über 99,03 €. 
werde dann auch gleich Anzeige erstatten...

Kann da wirklich nichts passieren, nicht das diese Summe in unmessliche steigt und man muss die irgendwann zahlen?

Gruß aus München


----------



## Anonymous (25 Januar 2005)

*Anezige und dann ?*

Hallo,

ich bin eine nummer weiter gegangen bevor sich das hier schon auftat. 

ich bekamm eine zeitschrift .. rief an das ich sie nicht will. sie sagten ist ok .. dann kamm die 2 . 3 . 4  . usw. 

dann die rechnung.. ( nicht bezahlt )

advo billing. ( bei advo meine zugangsdaten beantragt. 
d.h. man hinterlässt immer schöne ip spuren im net. die schickten mir wirklich ein blatt mit einer ip adresse und wann ich drin gewesen sein soll.

nur hat abuse ( t-online internet verwaltung ) gesagt das dies nicht meine ip ist ..

anzeige werde ich trotzdem erstatten.

ich wollte euch bitten wenn einer lust hat mir mal die sachen zu schicken wo ich was finde .. wo ich hinschreiben muss .. habe nicht die zeit hier alle threads durchzulesen.

danke . 

an [email protected]

_e-mail-addi gelöscht siehe 
NUB http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php#11
modaction _


----------



## Anonymous (25 Januar 2005)

*Re: Tv winner*



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Kann da wirklich nichts passieren, nicht das diese Summe in unmessliche steigt und man muss die irgendwann zahlen?



was soll passieren? wenn du das nicht angefordert hast und die dir die zeitung geschickt haben, so musst du garnichts machen. siehe dazu §241a BGB:
„Durch die Lieferung unbestellter Sachen oder durch die Erbringung unbestellter sonstiger Leistungen durch einen Unternehmer an einen Verbraucher wird ein Anspruch gegen diesen nicht begründet.“
Auf gut Deutsch: die sind selber schuld, wenn sie dir das schicken! Damit die Kosten ernsthaft ins unermessliche steigen müsste es zu einem Gerichtsprozess kommen, aber soweit kommts nicht, auch wenn sie das drohen. Ihr solltet halt auf jedes Schreiben, welches ihr bekommt Stellung nehmen, damit man euch nicht vorwirft ihr hättet es nicht versucht zu kündigen, oder so... 
Achja, und selbst wenn es zu einem gerichtsverfahren kommen sollte (was äußerst unrealistisch wäre) dann könnt ihr auch einfach darauf verweisen:

http://www.vzhh.de/~upload/rewrite/TexteRecht/TV-WINNER.aspx

Es ist wirklich schade, dass die Strategie von tv-winner funktioniert. Denen langt es wenn 10% von den fälschlich gemanten Leuten zahlen um stress zu vermeiden - und ich bin mir fast sicher,  es sind auch mindestens 10%.

1.) Nicht zahlen!!!
2.) keep smiling    nicht gleich zum Anwalt springen, der macht auch nichts anderes wie denen zurück zu schreiben. das könnt ihr selbst
3.) abwarten und tee drinken
4.) tv winner beim untergehen zusehen
5.) schlauer für die zukunft sein und beobachten, wie die nächste []firma aus dem Boden wächst   

Euch allen viel Glück und noch viel Spaß mit tv-winner, ich hab hier schon so viele Emails und Antworten von tv winner und mir ausgedruckt und geordnet, das wird gerade in einen echt sehr komischen Abizeitungs-bericht umgewandelt, denn bei dieser "wischi-waschi"- Argumentation und totalen Dreistigeit in Verknüpfung mit Inkompetenz muss man wirklich lachen!! 

Einen schönen Abend noch

MfG

Abi_05

*[Virenscanner: Wortteil entfernt]*


----------



## Anonymous (25 Januar 2005)

:x Mir ist es auch wie den meisten ergangen.Mir wollten tv Winner auch ein ABO über 60 Euro andrehen und eine Reise die man zum Teil selbst zahlen sollte.Ich habe aber kein ABO bestellt ,dann kam eine Mahnung über 3 Euro und nach einer Woche eine weitere von der Inkasso Firma über 99,02 Euro. :evil: Das ist lachhaft und ich zahle keinen Cent ,am Fernseher war schon das TV Winner  von der Staatsanwaltschaft unter die Lupe genommen wird.Also nichts zahlen und wenns mir zu bunt wird hab ich einen Rechtsschutz. Solche Firma gehören aus den Verkehr gezogen.
Und die Hintermänner in den Knast ,da sind sie gut aufgehoben.  Also wie gesagt ich zahle nichts und was ich hier raus gelesen habe ,99% auch nicht ,richtig so .


----------



## Anonymous (26 Januar 2005)

Nach dem Studium dieses Thread fühle ich mich jetzt berufen ein Inkassobüro zu gründen. Adressen div. Firmen sind vorhanden :bussi: .
Mails ( incl. Rechnung und 1. Mahnung  )  können ab sofort per Abo. verschickt werden.

PS: Möchte diesen Text als Realsatire verstanden wissen  

Ein ( noch nicht ) Betroffener


----------



## Anonymous (26 Januar 2005)

*Einfach herrlich*

Vielleicht sollten die gewissen Herren von TW-Winner ein Buch schreiben. "Wie mache ich auf dreckigste Art und Weise Geld?"... und das dann mal verkaufen, damit verdienen sie einfacher und legaler... hm, wobei, das wäre ja nicht deren Art... lassen wir das!

Öhm hat eigentlich jemand KEINE Reise in die Türkei in das Hotel Washington gewonnen? Muss ja ein seriöser Schuppen sein wenn da Platz für uns alle ist !


----------



## Abi_05 (26 Januar 2005)

Warum wurde das Wort [_Zensiert_] zensiert? Das ist absolut angebracht und auch kein Stammtischniveau. Der [_Zensiert_] ist die Vortäuschung falscher Tatsachen, um ein gewisses Ziel zu erreichen. So die Definition - und das trifft ja wohl auf tv-winner zu, oder etwa nicht? ausserdem habe ich nur in einem nebensatz erähnt, dass wir der nächsten [_Zensiert_] zusehen sollen, wie sie aus dem Boden wächst... Hier wird etwas zu viel Zensur betrieben. 
In Artikel 5, Abs. 1 des Grundgesetzes heißt es:

Jeder hat das Recht, seine Meinung in Wort, Schrift und Bild frei zu äußern und zu verbreiten und sich aus allgemein zugänglichen Quellen ungehindert zu unterrichten. Die Pressefreiheit und die Freiheit der Berichterstattung durch Rundfunk und Film werden gewährleistet. Eine Zensur findet nicht statt. 

wollte ich nur mal anbringen, tut mir Leid!


MfG
Abi_05

PS: tv-winner scheint mich nicht mehr ernst zu nehen, die antworten nciht auf emails, die unangenehme fragen stellen  

_ ---Modbemerkung dazu----
Tja, nur mit deiner freien Meinungsäusserung bringst du uns in Gefahr, von Rechtsanwälten vor dem Kadi zitiert zu werden. Das jedoch wollen wir nicht und daher erkennst du mit jedem Posting unsere Nutzungsbedingungen an. Diese untersagen nun mal derartige Formulierungen, da die Firma nicht rechtskräftig verurteilt ist. Du darfst uns jedoch gerne deine verifizierbare Anschrift und eine schriftliche Kostenzusage bei evtl. anfallenden Rechtsstreitigkeiten sowie Freigabe zur Übermittlung deiner Daten an die Rechtsanwälte der Firma geben, wenn diese verlangt werden. Wenn uns das vorliegt, werden wir dir dann evtl. auch keine  Zensur mehr unterjubeln. Bis dahin jedoch hast auch du dich an die Nutzungsbedingungen zu halten. *BT/MOD*_


----------



## Anonymous (26 Januar 2005)

*TV Schwindler*

Habe auch enorme Probleme,
angeblich wurde meine telefonische Kündigung berücksichtigt, ich bekomme aber ständig mahnungen und nach einem zweimonatigen Schriftwechsel kam erst mal nichts und dann die Meldung eines Inkasso- Unternehmens.
Ach, und übrigens: Nachdem ich mich telefonisch erneut gemeldet habe, um zu sagen, dass ich bereits gekündigt hatte, bekam ich auch eine Bestätigung; aber für 2005. Achtet darauf. Jetzt habe ich einen Einzelgesprächsnachweis zum zweiten mal gesendet. Hoffe, dass es jetzt endlich ein Ende hat.


----------



## peanuts (26 Januar 2005)

Abi_05 schrieb:
			
		

> PS: tv-winner scheint mich nicht mehr ernst zu nehen, die antworten nciht auf emails, die unangenehme fragen stellen



Die Frage ist doch eher, warum du TV-Winner ernst nimmst.


----------



## Anonymous (27 Januar 2005)

*TV Winner*

 Ich kenne da eine Anwältin, die schon Erfolg hatte ...
Kontakt über: [email protected]

_e-mail-addi gelöscht siehe 
NUB http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php#11
modaction _


----------



## Abi_05 (27 Januar 2005)

sehr schade!! Gut, ich erkenne die AGBs des Forums an...
Ich nehme tv winner nicht ernst, ich mache das aus schulischen Zwecken, da wir im Unterricht das Geschehen aktuell verfolgen (in Wirtschaft und Recht)

MfG

Abi_05


----------



## Captain Picard (27 Januar 2005)

Abi_05 schrieb:
			
		

> Gut, ich erkenne die AGBs des Forums an...


das sind keine  AGB = Allgemeine Geschäftsbedingungen 
sondern 
NUB = Nutzungsbedingungen 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php

hier wird nichts verkauft außer gesundem Menschenverstand (keine  Rechtsberatung )
 und den gibt´s hier gratis....

cp


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (27 Januar 2005)

Abi_05 schrieb:
			
		

> AGBs



Hier ein netter Link zu den AGBs: http://www.agb-s.de

Nebelwolf


----------



## Anonymous (27 Januar 2005)

*lol winner sind verlierer*

also: ich hab genau das gleich problem....am gewinspiel teilgenommen....das war bei gmx...dachte ich mir: klar! seriöses unternehmen(also gmx...) tjo und nach dem "gewinnspiel" wollten die mir ein abo andrehen....ich brech ab....so nach 2wochen kam die erste zeitschrift...ich dachte mir nur: öhm ja...eine woche später: ICH HATTE EINE REISE IN DIE TÜRKEI GEWONNEN!!! geile dacht ich mir....nur haken: flug selber bezahlen, öhm nö bevor ich irgendwo inner türkei aufm schlauch stehe geh ich da mal nicht drauf ein.....irgendwann kam die erste rechnung....nö nich bezahl den mist nicht den ich will.....dann kam die mahnung...geniale sache! ich ruf bei der hotline an, man war die tuse am tele unfreundlich...mittlerweile kann ich das verstehen...letzten samstag kam der brief von advobilling....gut da hab ich mir gedacht, jetzt gehste zum hauseigenen juristen.....hat nen netten brief geschrieben, von wegen: er wollte es nicht also zahlt er nich...weiterhin wird im verwaltungs bezirk des lg dortmund (wo ich wohne) keine inkassogebühr erstattet bei eindeutiger zahlungs unwillig keit...naja also: ich mach mir keine sorgen! und ich finds wirklich lustig, dass es noch mehr leute mit dem gleichen problem gibt! aber eins hab ich aus der sache gelernt: mach nur bei gewinnspielen von wirklich SERIÖSEN anbietern mit!!!
mfg


----------



## Anonymous (29 Januar 2005)

*Nun is nix*

ich habe vor kurzem hier reingeschrieben. 

nun tut sich nix , auf meine emails wird nicht geantwortet , ans telefon wird nicht gegangen, und briefe kommen back.

prima. ICH BIN RAUS. und ihr ?

achja .. ich habe alle meine sachen kopiert und in einen umschlag an die rechtsanwälte geschickt die eine sammelklage einreichen.

ich habe zwar nix überwiesen aber mitmachen will ich auch *lol*

Das Schiff sinkt und der kapitän ist verschwunden.

was für ein feigling !!


----------



## Dino (29 Januar 2005)

*Re: Nun is nix*



			
				NoNameFreak schrieb:
			
		

> achja .. ich habe alle meine sachen kopiert und in einen umschlag an die rechtsanwälte geschickt die eine sammelklage einreichen.


Eine WAAAAAAAAS einreichen??? Ähm...ich glaube nicht, dass die das tun werden.


----------



## Anonymous (30 Januar 2005)

Hallo ich habe auch schon mehrere Mahungen gekriegt und bin echt am Boden habe mein Auto zu schrott gefahren vor 2 wochen muss aus meiner Wohnung raus und Frau is weg.
Demnach habe ich also überhaupt kein Geld.
Ich weiss nicht was ich machen soll????
Kostet eine Anzeige bei der Polizei was (Habe noch nie eine Gemacht) ? Was sollte ich sonst machen ???

Über Antworten würde ich mich freuen.


----------



## A John (31 Januar 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo ich habe auch schon mehrere Mahungen gekriegt und bin echt am Boden habe mein Auto zu schrott gefahren vor 2 wochen muss aus meiner Wohnung raus...


Auto abmelden. (Spart Versicherung und Steuer).
Einen Mieter aus seiner Wohnung rauszukriegen, ist fast unmöglich.


			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> ... und Frau is weg. Demnach habe ich also überhaupt kein Geld.


Bei mir wäre es umgekehrt.


			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Kostet eine Anzeige bei der Polizei was (Habe noch nie eine Gemacht) ?


Anzeige kostet nix, bringt vermutlich auch nix.


			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Was sollte ich sonst machen ???


1.) Mieterverein (Wohnung)
2.) Wohlhabende Frau suchen. (Am besten Anwältin).
So, wie Du es schilderst, sind die Mahnungen Dein geringstes Problem.
Also Kopf hoch, es könnte schlimmer sein.

Gruß A. John


----------



## A John (31 Januar 2005)

*Re: Nun is nix*



			
				NoNameFreak schrieb:
			
		

> sammelklage einreichen


*J E H O V A !*


----------



## Anonymous (31 Januar 2005)

Doch Mietvertrag ist ausgelaufen.Auto ist Bereits abgemeldet muss aber ein teil des Schadens selber tragen.
Also was soll ich im zusammenhang mit "TV-Spinner" tun ??


----------



## Reducal (31 Januar 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Also was soll ich im zusammenhang mit "TV-Spinner" tun ??



Zuerst mal  z. B. hier lesen und ansonsten:





			
				Abi_05 schrieb:
			
		

> .... don't panic!!!  8)



Einen richtigen Tip, so wie den ein Anwalt geben könnte, wirst Du hier nicht erhalten können.


----------



## Anonymous (31 Januar 2005)

ich hab aber keine Kohle nacher sagen die 300€ und kriegen recht ?


----------



## Reducal (31 Januar 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab aber keine Kohle nacher sagen die 300€ und kriegen recht ?


...wohl kaum! Aussitzen ist hier anscheinend das richtige Motto. Du willst am liebsten hier eine definitve Antwort zur weiteren Vorgehensweise, die darf wegen der verbotenen Rechtsberatung Dir aber hier keiner geben. Wie schon geschrieben, lies Dir mal alles von Anfang an durch und mache Dir dazu Deine Gedanken - welche Schritte Du gehen willst oder welche nicht, musst Du selbst entscheiden. Und wenn es Dir derzeit naß rein geht, dann ist das Dein persönliches Pech - Kopf hoch, ich zumindest wünsche Dir auch wieder bessere Zeiten. :tröst:


----------



## Anonymous (31 Januar 2005)

ich will nur wissen können die mir was oder nich


----------



## BenTigger (31 Januar 2005)

Ja sie können dir was.... z.B. jede Menge Mahnungen zusenden.

Ob sie aber noch mehr können, das kann und darf dir nur der Rechtsanwalt deines Vertrauens sagen. Wir können und dürfen es dir 
nicht sagen.


----------



## Anonymous (31 Januar 2005)

Dann schreibt es mir per mail _[Mail-Addi entfernt - Dino/mod]_ 

Also können die mir was ???


----------



## Dino (31 Januar 2005)

Nee, das schreibt Dir auch keiner an die Mail-Addi, weil Du sie hier nicht nennen darfst. Siehe NuBs.


----------



## Avor (31 Januar 2005)

@Gast

Gerade weil Du keine Kohle mehr hast, solltest Du einen kühlen Kopf bewahren. Aber auf dem Boden der Tatsachen bleiben, das hat vielen schon geholfen, mir auch. 

Sammelklagen gibt es nicht im Deutschen Recht aber es gibt andere Möglichkeiten sich zur Wehr zu setzten. Diese Foren hier sind eine Fundgrube und zeigen, wie man es macht. Aber ich kann auch mal verraten, wie ich es gemacht habe und hoffe, es wird nicht als Rechtsberatung ausgelegt. Schließlich werden die Abzocker immer erfindungsreicher und wie soll man sich gegen sie wehren? 

Erst mal Zeit gewinnen und die Rechnungssteller in Zugzwang
setzen. Fragen, am besten per Einschreiben mit Rückschein. Jeder hat das Recht zu erfahren  wofür er Geld bezahlen soll. Oder zu fragen , mit welcher Begründung man einen Vertrag erfüllen soll, den man niemals abgeschlossen hat.  

Zugegeben, die Gegner mögen verschieden sein und deren Tricks,  dieser  Beitrag ist eher allgemein und zielt daher nicht speziell  auf das TV-Winner -Problem ab. Aber Abzocke bleibt Abzocke, wenn auch die Namen und Adressen  sich ändern.

Bei mir waren es Autodialer. Der Betrag war gering, aber meine Sturheit umso größer: Kein Gauner sollte von mir auch nur einen einzigen Cent bekommen! Denn ich war mir sicher, niemals eine Seite mit einem  Kostenhinweis angeklickt zu haben. 

Das ist der erste springende Punkt. Jeder prüfe sich: Vielleicht doch geklickt?  Wenn ja, dann hat er wahrscheinlich Schund gekauft der sein Geld nicht wert ist. Das kommt auch im richtigen Leben immer wieder vor.  Wie man gegen Wucher oder Vorspiegelungen falscher Tatsachen vorgehen kann, wissen die Rechtsgtelehrten. Ich bin keiner!

Also weiter: Nicht geklickt?  Dann gebe ich gerne meine Erfahrungen weiter:

Ich hatte auch nicht geklickt aber die Forderung war da.  Weil ich damals genau vor drei Jahren  von Dialern noch nichts gehört hatte, wollte ich den Grund der Forderung bei der betreffenden Telefongesellschaft erfahren , per Telefon, per Fax und schließlich per Einschreiben mit Rückschein. Mir ging es nicht darum, mich um die Zahlung von 25 € zu
drücken, sondern ich wollte wissen, wie ich in  Zukunft solche, eventuell noch höheren Posten auf der Telefonrechnung vermeiden kann.

Keine Antwort, was natürlich die pünktliche Zahlung verhinderte. Das teilte ich der Telekom mit als ich den Betrag zurückstellte.  Dafür kam von der anderen TK-Gesellschaft  jede Menge unbrauchbarer Einheitsbrei und die obligatorischen Mahnungen  auf die ich  sofort geantwortet habe,  aber eine Zahlung niemals verweigerte. Die Voraussetzung war, zu erfahren für was ich wem zu bezahlen habe. Sollte es sich aber um betrügerische Machenschaften handeln, würde ich Anzeige bei der Polizei
erstatten. 

Das teilte ich auch der Inkassofirma mit, die sich dann meldete.  Dann war  lange Zeit Ruhe bis diese Geldeintreiber  erneut mit Drohungen kamen. Statt der gewünschten Antworten  erhielt ich eine völlig konfuse Kostenaufstellung mit angeblich neuen Dienstleistungsvertägen und Einwahlen, obwohl längt alle  diese Mehrwertnummern an meinem anschluß gesperrt  waren. Der Ursprungsbetrag war nun auf das fünffache angestiegen. Dann erhielt ich endlich den längst geforderten aber gekürzten  Einzelverbindungsnachweis. Den einzigen, den über 25 €.!! Die vollständige Nummer und deren Inhaber konnte  nie  ermittelt werden.

Es entwickelte sich ein reger Schriftverkehr in dessen Verlauf  mir mitgeteilt wurde, meine sonderbare Rechtsauffassung müsse nunmehr  vor einem  Gericht geprüft werden.  Dann kam der berühmte Rechts-Anwalt mit dem  ähnlich klingernden Namen eines gefährlichen Hauwerkzeuges, von dem ich mich aber auch  nicht einschüchtern ließ. Als Quittung dafür  erhielt ich  schließlich den gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid,  der  mit entsprechendem Kreuzchen an der richtigen Stelle an den Absender zurückgeschickit wurde. Von meinem Anwlt.  

Viele Monate sind seither vergangen und meine sonderbare Rechtsauffassunhg harrt immer noch einer gerichtlichen Prüfung. Aber verbraucherfreundliche  Urteile sind bisher ergangen weil es die Abzocker in ihrer Gier nach dem schnellen Geld übertrieben haben. Das hat auch die Gerichte sensbiliesiert und diesem hinterhältigen  Gesindel und ihren  mitkassierenden Helfershelfern eine Abfuhr nach der anderen erteilt.

Wir wissen doch,  die Waffen der Gegernseite sind Einschüchterungen und Panikmache. Wen man ordentlich  in  Angst und Schrecken versetzt hat, der zahlt am Ende auch.  Nicht jeder mag diesem Druck , verbunden mit schlaflosen Nächten standhalten.  So muß jeder letztlich selbst wissen, wie er sich wehrt oder zähneknirschend doch noch zahlt. Es wäre schade für jeden Cent den  Betrüger jeder Art abkassieren  könnten. Allgemeinrezepte kann niemand geben. 

Wer aber eine Rechtschutzversicherung hat, sollte  nach deren OK in jedem Falle mit einem Anwalt zusammen den Kampf aufnehmen.Es lohnt sich!

Gruß Avor


----------



## Anonymous (31 Januar 2005)

So wie ich heute erfahren habe haben mein Eltern eine Rechtsschutz für mich angelegt.
Anwalt wurde informiert jetzt werden maßmahmen gegen TV-Winner eingeleitet.
Wie mein Anwalt auch schon erfharen hat ist er der knapp 700te der diesen weg geht also sind wir hier schonmal nich wenige im Kampf gegen TV-Winner.Denke das ist nur noch eine Frage der Zeit bis sie Geschluckt wurden und dann in die Kläranlage gehen


----------



## BenTigger (1 Februar 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Dann schreibt es mir per mail _[Mail-Addi entfernt - Dino/mod]_
> 
> Also können die mir was ???



Vielleicht verstehst du es nicht, oder willst es nicht verstehen *oder* legst du es darauf an, das dir jemand unerlaubte Rechtsberatung erteilt, damit du ihn dann vor den Kadi zerren kannst?

Auch via E-Mail ist eine unerlaubte Rechtsberatung eine Strafsache und die Auskünfte die du haben willst ist eine Einzelfallberatung, bei der sich jeder strafbar macht, wenn er dir diese erteilt.

Ansonsten lese was geschrieben ist und bilde dir deine eigene Meinung dazu. *Wenn dann noch Fragen sind,*  wende dich mit den Fragen an den Rechtsanwalt deines Vertrauens. Er darf diese Rechtsberatung im Einzelfall durchführen.


----------



## Anonymous (2 Februar 2005)

*tv-winner-abo*

Hallo,

ja, ich habe scheinbar das Spielchen gegen TV Winner gewonnen. Denn nach zahlreichem Schriftwechsel, Verbraucherschutz u. schlussendlich Polizei, die mir dann riet gegen den Mahnbescheid vom Inkassobüro noch Einspruch zu erheben, erhielt ich von TV-Winner die Mail, dass sie es schade fänden, dass ich kein Testabo mehr haben möchte und das sie mir hiermit mitteilten, dass das Abo (nicht wie in der ersten Mail zum November 2005) gekündigt sei. Bravo TV-WINNER, wir habens dann auch mal geschnallt Euch allen noch viel Glück mit dem Verein 0


----------



## Anonymous (2 Februar 2005)

hast du mit der Verbraucherzentrale HAmburg kontakt aufgenommen?


----------



## Anonymous (2 Februar 2005)

Hat einer vielleicht die email zum Verbraucherschutz Hamburg ? Weil die auf der site is inaktiv.

Habe heute auch nochmal diese email gekriegt.
Habe alles Persönlichen Angaben natürllich umgeändert.Waren aber alle Richtig .

Sehr geehrter Herr Tom Müller,

Sie haben uns gebeten, Ihnen die Einzelheiten des zwischen Ihnen und uns geschlossenen Vertrags mitzuteilen. Dem kommen wir hiermit heute gerne nach und führen die bei uns eingetragenen und festgehaltenen Daten auf:

Ihre Anmeldung zum Jahresabonnement erfolgte unter Angabe Ihrer kompletten persönlichen Daten (wie Name, Adresse, Geburtsdatum, Email-Adresse etc.). Aus Sicherheitsgründen wird ebenfalls die von dem jeweiligen Provider vergebene IP-Adresse des Computers mitprotokolliert. Diese wird nur einmalig pro Einwahlvorgang im Internet vergeben und ist somit genau zurückverfolgbar.

Erst nach aktivem Setzen eines Hakens, um die Teilnahmebedingungen zu akzeptieren, wurde Ihre  Anmeldung zum Jahresabonnement von TV Winner durch nochmaliges Bestätigen durchgeführt.

In Form einer Email haben wir sofort nach dieser erfolgten Anmeldung, Ihnen die Bestätigungsmail mit den Informationen an die eingetragene Email-Adresse versandt. Ein paar Tage vor Erhalt des Gewinnspielmagazins TV Winner haben wir Ihnen ein Bestätigungsschreiben per Post zugesandt.

Nach Erhalt des Gewinnspielmagazins TV Winner haben wir Ihnen eine Woche Widerrufsfrist eingeräumt, in der eine Stornierung Ihrer Anmeldung kostenfrei möglich war.

Schliesslich haben wir unsere Leistung des Jahresabonnements knapp zwei Wochen später in Rechnung gestellt.

Hier Ihre bei uns gespeicherten Daten:

Kundennummer: 600879191
Datum der Registrierung: am Mi 08.12.2004
Datum der Anmeldung zum Abo: am Mi 08.12.2004
Email-Adresse: jojo.com (war die richtige)
Weitere Email-Adressen: """""""""""""""""""
IP-Adresse: wird mitprotokolliert und die hinterlegten Daten werden im Bedarfsfall beim Provider angefordert
Vorname / Name: Tom Mustermann
Strasse / PLZ / Ort: PLÖN. 170 in 44553 Schmal
Telefonnummer: 0*********
Geburtsdatum: 5645735
Bestätigungs-Email: am 08.12.2004
Bestätigung per Post: am 09.12.2004
Versand des 1. Heftes: am Mo 13.12.2004
Kündigung erfolgte zum: Sa 24.12.2005



Rechnungsnummer: TV2004074453
Versand der Rechnung: am Di 28.12.2004

TV Winnerverlagsgesellschaft GmbH
Hypo Vereinsbank Hamburg
BLZ: 200 300 00
KTO: 437541
Verwendungszweck:   Rg-Nr. TV2004074453 / Kd-Nr. 600879191 


Rechtliche Hinweise:

Bei der Registrierung wurden Sie im Rahmen der Teilnahmebedingungen auf die
Laufzeit des Abonnements, die Kosten des Jahresabonnements, die
Kündigungshinweise sowie die Widerrufsfrist informiert, hier noch mal der
Text:

"Ich erhalte die nächste verfügbare Ausgabe von TV Winner kostenlos zum
Test. Als Dankeschön für mein Interesse erhalte ich einen Reisegutschein im
Wert von 100,- Euro. Lasse ich 7 Tage nach Erhalt der 1. Ausgabe nichts von
mir hören, erhalte ich TV Winner zunächst für 12 Ausgaben zum Preis von 5,-
Euro pro Ausgabe. Der Betrag wird einmal jährlich im Voraus berechnet. Das
Abonnement verlängert sich um weitere 12 Ausgaben, wenn es nicht 14 Tage
nach Erhalt der 10. Ausgabe gekündigt wird. Mit der Übersendung dieses
Formulars erkläre ich mich damit einverstanden, von der TV Winner
Verlagsgesellschaft mbH und ihren Kooperationspartnern zukünftig per
E-Mail-Newsletter und/oder telefonisch Werbeinformationen zu erhalten. Ich
kann dieses Einverständnis jederzeit gegenüber TV Winner Verlagsgesellschaft
mbH widerrufen."    

Es ist durch Setzen des Hakens und der Bestätigung ein rechtsgültiger
Vertrag zwischen Ihnen und der TV Winner Verlagsgesellschaft mbH  zustande
gekommen. Daher sind Sie zur Zahlung des vereinbarten Mitgliedsbeitrages
vertraglich verpflichtet.

Ein Abonnement ist rechtlich gesehen ein Ratenlieferungsvertrag gem. § 505
BGB. Da dieser unter Abwesenden abgeschlossen wurde, gelten dafür zusätzlich
die Regeln über Fernabsatzverträge, §§ 312 b ff. BGB.

Schriftform ist zwar vorgeschrieben bei Ratenlieferungsverträgen gem. § 505
BGB. Dies gilt allerdings nur, wenn die Kosten, die bis zu einer ersten
möglichen Kündigung verursacht werden, mehr als 200 EUR betragen (sogenannte
Bagatellklausel, § 505 Abs. 1 Satz 2 BGB in Verbindung mit § 491 Abs. 2 Nr.
1 BGB). Bei TV Winner liegen die Kosten bei 60 EUR für das Jahresabonnement;
der Vertrag fällt also unter die Bagatellklausel und ist daher nicht in
Schriftform darzulegen.

Die Bagatellklausel sorgt auch dafür, dass kein Widerrufsrecht nach § 355
BGB besteht.

Auch das bei Fernabsatzverträgen gem. § 312 d BGB in Verbindung mit § 355
BGB grundsätzlich bestehende Widerrufsrecht gilt ausnahmsweise wegen § 312 d
Abs. 4 Nr. 3 BGB nicht, da es sich bei der vereinbarten Leistung um die
Übersendung von Zeitschriften handelt.

Der Vertrag ist online nach den Regeln über Fernabsatzverträge (§§ 312 b ff.
BGB) zustande gekommen, er liegt nicht in schriftlicher, sondern nur in
elektronischer Form vor und ist auch ohne persönliche Unterschrift gültig.
Insofern können wir Ihnen diesen nicht in Kopie zur Verfügung stellen.

Generell gilt in Deutschland zwischen einem Unternehmen und einem
Verbraucher ein Widerrufsrecht von 14 Tagen. Der Kunde muss darüber
ordnungsgemäß (wie oben im bereits erhaltenen Bestätigungstext) belehrt
werden.

Ausnahmen zur der 14-tägigen Frist sind Fernabsatzvertraege über die
Lieferung von Zeitschriften, die z.B. im Internet oder am Telefon
geschlossen wurden und die auch ohne Unterschrift gültig sind. Hier besteht
in Deutschland kein Widerrufsrecht. Dies wurde im BGB in § 312d Abs. 4 Nr. 3
durch den Gesetzgeber festgelegt. Die TV Winner Verlagsgesellschaft mbH ist
daher nicht gesetzlich verpflichtet ein Widerrufsrecht zu gewähren, dennoch
hat jeder Kunde die Möglichkeit eingeräumt bekommen, seine Entscheidung
erneut zu überdenken. Hierfür ist ein Widerrufsrecht innerhalb von 7 Tagen
nach Erhalt des Magazins eingerichtet worden.


----------



## Anonymous (3 Februar 2005)

*tv winner*

hallo

ich habe auch riesen ärger mit tv winner ,meine kosten beläufen sich schon 
auf 100 euro die das inkassounternehmen von mir möchte ,was soll 
ich tun ...????


----------



## Der Jurist (3 Februar 2005)

*Re: tv winner*



			
				christiane schrieb:
			
		

> ... ,was soll  ich tun ...????


Ganz vorne   mit dem Lesen beginnen ..... Dann wirst ganz viel Brauchbares finden.
Bitte die blaue Schrift anklicken.


----------



## Anonymous (3 Februar 2005)

*tv-(witz)-winner*

Also jetzt mal alle schön tief Luft holen und ganz langsam ausatmen
nichts wird so heis gegessen wie gekocht.
lass den Verein doch mit inkasso kommen, wie man weis hat es das, noch nicht gegeben und das wird es auch nicht.
Sammelt schön die Briefe von tv-witz und inkasso Billig(willig)
Denn zu einem Verfahren wird es nicht kommen.
Das haben schon andere versucht die sich nicht so Plump angestellt haben. 0 
jedoch nicht gleich in den Papierkorb damit.
Wir wollen doch was für die Nachwelt zu lachen.


----------



## Reducal (3 Februar 2005)

Schnorschell, ganz schön vorschnell!  Die Betroffenen wissen meist nicht weiter und kommen deshalb hier in das Forum. Deine Vermutung wurde hier schon öfter geäußert und ist sicher nicht ganz abwegig. Doch wenn denn TV-Tralla doch in die Register greifen sollte, dann will sich niemand den Schuh anziehen, eine voreilige Empfehlung gegeben zu haben.

Alles wissenswertes, das es derzeit dazu zu sagen gibt, steht schon hier im Forum - die Leute brauchen das nur noch zu lesen, wie auch "Der Jurist" schon zuvor gepostet hatte.

Die Hauptempfehlung dürfte wohl sein - _nicht einschüchtern lassen!_ Und einen Tip hätte ich auch noch:





			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> TV-* schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> > Aus Sicherheitsgründen wird ebenfalls die von dem jeweiligen Provider vergebene IP-Adresse des Computers mitprotokolliert. Diese wird nur einmalig pro Einwahlvorgang im Internet vergeben und ist somit genau zurückverfolgbar.


Zurückverfolgbar für wen? TV-* ist dazu mEn nicht in der Lage.


----------



## Anonymous (3 Februar 2005)

wenn sie es beim provider anfordern?


----------



## jupp11 (3 Februar 2005)

Totaler Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> wenn sie es beim provider anfordern?


und woher kriegen sie den Gerichtsbeschluss...

(Quatsch mit Sosse) 

j.


----------



## Reducal (3 Februar 2005)

...außerdem hat man danach noch lange nicht die gewünschte Auskunft über denjenigen, der tatsächlich die Tastatureingabe vorgenommen hatte und genau das müssen DIE nachweisen.

Erschwerend kommt für TV-* hinzu, dass sie erst per E-Mail, dann per Brief und letztlich über ein Inkassobüro versuchen an das Geld beim "Kunden" zu gelangen. In der Zwischenzeit und erst recht, bis deren Rechtsvertretung einen richterlichen Beschluss erwirken würde, ist die gesetzlich vorgeschriebene Speicherfrist für Verbindungsdaten beim Provider längst überschritten und somit wäre außer Spesen nichts gewesen.
Sowas bezeichnet man dann auch als _erhöhtes Prozessausfallrisiko_ - die meisten Firmen, die ähnliche Geschäftsmodelle anbieten, verzichten nach den Rechungs- und Mahnorgien generell auf die weitere zivile Verfolgung der Forderung. Allerdings wird man in solchen Fällen als Betroffener nicht erwarten können, dass man auch noch eine abschließende Nachricht erhält - soweit geht die "Freundschaft" dann nun wirklich nicht.


_Das ist meine persönliche Meinung. Ob diese Vermutung jedoch der Wahrheit entspricht, kann nicht zweifelsfrei festgestellt werden._ 8)


----------



## Murphy (3 Februar 2005)

*IP-Adresse usw.*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> ...außerdem hat man danach noch lange nicht die gewünschte Auskunft über denjenigen, der tatsächlich die Tastatureingabe vorgenommen hatte und genau das müssen DIE nachweisen.



Eben! Der User, der den (angeblichen) Vertrag abgeschlossen hat, ist rechtlich massgebend, nicht die maschinelle Umgebung!
Wobei es aus Datenschutzgründen nahezu ausgeschlossen scheint, dass ein Gericht einen Beschluss zur Herausgabe der Internetverbindung eines Users beschliesst wegen einer solchen Lappalie. 
Zumal mir, in meinem spezifischen Fall, von der Inkasso-Bude auch eine völlig verkehrte angebliche IP genannt wurde, mit der ich angeblich zum angegeben Datum gesurft sei. Kann ich leicht nachvollziehen, da mein Router die Connections loggt und auf Wunsch auch ausdruckt.
War aber auch so schon von vornherein klar, da meine angebliche Teilnahme am Gewinnspiel am 10.11.04 statgefunden haben soll, die Rechnung über das dabei abgeschlossene Abo aber schon vom 5.10.04, also über einen Monat *vor* der angeblichen Teilnahme,  datiert.....
...können die bei TV-würg also hellsehen...???
Das aber nur nebenbei, ist allerdings ebenso bedenklich wie der Umstand, dass Rechnungsdatum und Poststempel des Umschlages eine Differenz von etlichen Tagen aufweisen, sodass ein, nach deren angeblich rechtsverbindlichen AGB, fristgerechter Widerruf gar nicht erfolgen kann.

Aber selbst wenn ein Vertrag, wie auch immer der zu werten wäre, via Internet zustande gekommen wäre, so heisst dass noch lange nicht, dass der auch tatsächlich von mir abgeschlossen wurde, da ja auch jemand anderes zum betreffenden Zeitpunkt an meinem Rechner gesessen haben könnte.

Dies alles müsste die fordende Stelle beweisen, wie die das anstellen wollten, bleibt allerdings ein Rätsel.


----------



## Aka-Aka (3 Februar 2005)

menno - und wie viel % der Rechnungsempfänger ist das bekannt? Na, aber freilich steht das hier als Deine Auffassung und wird wenigstens von einem Teil der Betroffenen gelesen


----------



## Reducal (3 Februar 2005)

*Re: IP-Adresse usw.*



			
				Murphy schrieb:
			
		

> Wobei es aus Datenschutzgründen nahezu ausgeschlossen scheint, dass ein Gericht einen Beschluss zur Herausgabe der Internetverbindung eines Users beschliesst ...


Zumindest hier liegste nicht richtig - Gerichte fassen derartige Beschlüsse, wenn der Antragsteller den Sachverhalt nur ordentlich formuliert. Aber ansonsten ist Deine Meinung schon Recht.

Hier im Forum sind so viele merkwürdige Sachverhalte aufgetaucht, dass ich zwischenzeitlich davon überzeugt bin, dass TV-* mindesten zwei Produkte auf dem Markt hat, die sich überschneiden:

1. eines, das ordentlich funktioniert und an den verfügbaren AGB ausgerichtet ist
2. ein weiteres, dass als Schattenprodukt bewertet werden kann.

Wie tatsächlich 2. funktioniert, wissen derzeit nur die Macher. Doch meine Vermutung ist dahingehend, dass einige User irgendwann mal mit dem Produkt konfrontiert werden, die IP festgestellt wird und außerdem die Einwahltelefonnummer (á la HAS GmbH). Dann geht das Verwirrspiel los und irgendwann steht auch noch irgendeine Adresse des Users und womöglich (aus evtl. div. Datenbankbeständen) auch z. B. das Geburtsdatum fest. Dann geht die Rechung raus und neben vielen AGBtreuen Verträgen gibt es eben auch noch die schattigen.


_[Phantasiemodus off!]_

...wäre aber mEn nichts neues aus dem Hause des rührigen Sachsen, J. K.!


----------



## Murphy (4 Februar 2005)

*Re: IP-Adresse usw.*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Murphy schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nunja, selbst wenn das so wäre, bleibt immer noch die Beweis*pflicht* des Fordernden, dass auch tatsächlich ich, da ja mein Name auf der "Rechnung" steht, den Vertrag geschlossen hätte, was schwer möglich sein dürfte, da ja, soweit mir bekannt, eine IP nicht Personen- sondern Netzwerkkarten-ID bezogen ist.... 
Btw: ist es wirklich so einfach, per Gerichtsbeschluss einen ISP dazu zu bewegen, die geloggten Verbindungen herauszugeben, noch dazu an Dritte?
Wobei: auch noch im Vorwege, da mir die "Dame" von AdvoBeschiss diese angebliche IP ja beim meinem Anruf genannt hat?
Von meinem angeblichen Besuch auf der Seite, bei der ich an diesem dubiosen Gewinnspiel teilgenommen hätte, kann sie ja nicht sein, da ich, wie bereits erwähnt, nicht auf der Seite war.(dieser erste Besuch von mir auf der Seite fand erst statt, als ich nach Rechnungseingang aus Neugier auf die genannte HP surfte...)


----------



## jupp11 (4 Februar 2005)

*Re: IP-Adresse usw.*



			
				Murphy schrieb:
			
		

> Btw: ist es wirklich so einfach, per Gerichtsbeschluss einen ISP dazu zu bewegen, die geloggten Verbindungen herauszugeben, noch dazu an Dritte?


Nicht wirklich, da müssen schon etwas "gewichtigere"  Gründe  als die läppischen
 behaupteten Zivilforderungen eines Inkassounternehmens vorgelegt werden.

Man möge mich korrigieren, aber wenn dann bitte mit konkreten Beispielen und  nicht mit hypothetischen 
Bangemachereien 

j.


----------



## Reducal (4 Februar 2005)

*Re: IP-Adresse usw.*



			
				Murphy schrieb:
			
		

> Von meinem angeblichen Besuch auf der Seite, bei der ich an diesem dubiosen Gewinnspiel teilgenommen hätte, kann sie ja nicht sein, da ich, wie bereits erwähnt, nicht auf der Seite war.(dieser erste Besuch von mir auf der Seite fand erst statt, als ich nach Rechnungseingang aus Neugier auf die genannte HP surfte...)


[_Pantasiemodus kurzzeitig wieder an_]

Da kommt mir noch eine 3. Idee: der User surft im Internet gibt irgendwo (bei irgendeinem Gewinnspiel (z. B. auf ein Smart-Cabrio)) seine Daten ein. Hierbei wird ihm ein Tool (ein Dialer) installiert, dass eine Verbindung zu irgendeiner (0800er, 0180er oder Festnetz-) Nummer herstellt. Hier wird die Einwahlnummer "abgefasst" und der User mittels Telefonbuch oder Anruf ermittelt - daraufhin erfolgt die Rechung. Die guckt sich der User dann an und will im Internet recherchieren, was da los ist - die nun gespeicherte IP wird ihm dann fälschlicher Weise präsentiert.

@ Murphy, wenn Du einen Einzelvernbindungsnachweis hast, dann gucke mal genau nach, welche Nummern an dem Tag gewählt wurden, an dem Du angeblich den Vertrag geschlossen haben sollst. Sollte allerdings eine 0800er (kostenlose) Nummer verwendet worden sein, dann gibt es hier keinen Eintrag - also perfekt, für die Gegenseite, da alles, was auf diese Technologie hin nicht über 09009er Nummern läuft, illegal wäre - in einem so erdachten Fall aber der Nachweis fehlt.

Bei den Überlegungen komme ich aber gleich auch noch auf eine weiterentwickelte, altbekannte Variante 4.: ... und das wird dann hier erklärt: HAS.

[_P. off_]

Was die IP betrifft, so hat das nichts mit Netzwerkkarten zu tun sondern entweder mit dem Telefonanschluss (z. B. bei TDSL) oder mit persönlichen Nutzungsdaten z. B. bei T-Online). Wenn jemand zivil einen richterlichen Beschluss beantragt, dann wird er ein "berechtigtes Interesse" vorweisen müssen - er ist also nicht irgend ein Dritter, sondern der Erste!


----------



## Der Jurist (4 Februar 2005)

*Re: IP-Adresse usw.*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> ....
> Was die IP betrifft,    .....    Wenn jemand zivil einen richterlichen Beschluss beantragt, dann wird er ein "berechtigtes Interesse" vorweisen müssen - er ist also nicht irgend ein Dritter, sondern der Erste!


Zivilrechtlich ist laut OLG Frankfurt eher nichts zu befürchten. Bislang bekommen nur Strafermittler die IP, so meine Kenntnis


----------



## Samana38 (4 Februar 2005)

hm..... ist Euch mal aufgefallen, daß man gar keine aktuelle TV-Winner Zeitschrift mehr bekommen hat????? Und daß wo doch das Fernsehprogramm nur noch bis heute geht?????

und ich warte nun schon seit drei Wochen auf den mir angedrohten Mahnbescheid............ sitze schon wie auf Kohlen und es kommt einfach nix. 

Sollte meine Anzeige und das einschalten des Anwaltes etwa schon Früchte tragen???

Wünsche euch allen hier in schönes und geruhsammes WE. 

Gruß aus München
Sam


----------



## jupp11 (4 Februar 2005)

Googeln nach "TV-Winner" sagt alles: 15000 Treffer (Seiten aus Deutschland) 

eine  kleine Auswahl von der ersten Seite 

http://www.ciao.de/tv_winner_de__Test_2898382
http://www.ciao.de/tv_winner_de__Test_2902003
http://www.ciao.de/tv_winner_de__Test_2888702
http://www.billig-urlauber.de/reise-forum/viewtopic/p-1561.html

und so geht das auch den folgenden Seiten weiter, hab selten so eine geballte massive negative 
Reaktion  gesehen wie die über dieses Unternehmen, dagegen ist das Echo auf HAS und Co geradezu bescheiden

j.


----------



## Anonymous (4 Februar 2005)

*TVWINNER*

hallo, habe auch eine Vertrag bei TVWINNER obwohl ich nie etwas unterschrieben habe. 
Es bagann so:
Ich erhielt die Zeitschrift das erste Mal anschließend bekam ich eine Rechnung in Höhe von 60,00 Euro. Darauf reagierte ich und mir wurde gesagt es handle sich um ein Versehen.
Mittlerweile bekam ich schreiben von eine Inkasso-Firma und überwies einen Betrag von ca. 90 Euro aus reiner Angst.

Kann ich noch irgendetwas tun um mein Geld zurück zu bekommen?

MfG Melissa


----------



## Reducal (4 Februar 2005)

Wie jetzt, hast Du bezahlt?


----------



## axgoetz (4 Februar 2005)

hallo

ich bin es wieder:

ich sag allen TVWinner Geschädigten immer und immer wieder: Geht zur Polizei und erstattet Anzeige!!!! Und zahlt keinen Pfennig, wenn Ihr gezahlt habt dann wird es sehr sehr schwierig euer Geld zurückzubekommen, denn das Firmennetzwerk ist extrem gestreut, und wird wohl bald im Nirwana verschwinden.

Also geht zur Polizei und erstattet Anzeige, bitte bitte tut es. Ich habe bis jetzt keinen finanziellen Schaden gehabt, aber die Anzeige läuft und jede Post von der xxxxxxx - Firma wird an die Kripo weitergeleitet.

Euer Axel

P.S. die xxxxxx stehen dür ein unanständiges Wort, das darf man ja hier nicht nennen aber jeder weiß hoffentlich was gemeint ist!


----------



## Reducal (4 Februar 2005)

.... und ich sage immer wieder:


> "Ihr solltet nach den hier vorliegenden Erfahrungen nicht bezahlen sonden die Sache aussitzen und ihr könnt natürlich auch zur Polizei gehen!"


In den letzten Monaten haben anscheinend nicht wenige Leute Anzeige erstattet - das wird bestimmt (auch ohne diesem Forum) nicht abbrechen. Doch wo genau liegt der Sinn darin, dass X Leute ihre Zeit bei den Behörden verschwenden, was dem einzelnen anscheinend eh nichts bringt. Deshalb hier ein Nebentip:


> ...wer Anzeige erstatten will sollte diese schriftlich an die StA Hamburg richten!


----------



## Murphy (4 Februar 2005)

*Re: IP-Adresse usw.*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Was die IP betrifft, so hat das nichts mit Netzwerkkarten zu tun sondern entweder mit dem Telefonanschluss (z. B. bei TDSL) oder mit persönlichen Nutzungsdaten z. B. bei T-Online). Wenn jemand zivil einen richterlichen Beschluss beantragt, dann wird er ein "berechtigtes Interesse" vorweisen müssen - er ist also nicht irgend ein Dritter, sondern der Erste!



Hm, eine vom ISP dynamisch zugewiesene IP kann nur mit der MAC-Adresse der Netzwerkkarte, die im Router(oder PC) die Verbindung ins Internet herstellt, in Einklang gebracht werden.
Auch wenn meine Account-Daten beim ISP gespeichert sind, so heisst das lediglich, dass über meinen Account evtl. gesurft wurde, aber keinesfalls, dass auch ich selbst zu einem gewissen Zeitpunkt derjenige war, der gesurft ist.
Bewiesen werden kann also nur der Zusammenhang zwischen Sitzungs-IP und MAC-Adresse, aber nicht ein Zusammenhang zwischen Sitzungs-IP und Person(en).
Person "A" verfügt über einen Account "A1" beim "ISP", dort sind die Daten von "A" hinterlegt. "A" benutzt einen PC, dessen MAC-Adresse "12345" lautet. "ISP" erteilt für eine Sitzung des Account "A1" die IP "abcde" für die MAC-Adresse "12345".
In dem Haushalt, in dem "A" lebt, wohnen (und leben) auch noch andere Menschen, hier als "B", "C", "D", "E" und "F" benannt.
Alle können(und dürfen!) mit dem Account von "A" surfen, alle auch unter Verwendung der MAC "12345", wer hat nun wann welche Seite besucht und dort evtl. kritische Handlungen vorgenommen?


----------



## Reducal (4 Februar 2005)

*Re: IP-Adresse usw.*



			
				Murphy schrieb:
			
		

> zuvor


 :vlol: Jaaaaahhha, das ist so! Doch hier im Forum werden Anleitungen für missbräuchliche Computeranwendungen nicht geduldet!


----------



## Murphy (5 Februar 2005)

*Re: IP-Adresse usw.*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Murphy schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich muss zugeben, dass ich den nicht verstehe....?


----------



## BenTigger (5 Februar 2005)

@Murphy, mach dir nichts draus, du stehst nicht alleine da, so einiges ist unverständlich. Einfach überweggehen und den ernsteren Dingen zuwenden.


----------



## Anonymous (5 Februar 2005)

*TV-Winner*

:argue:  auch ich streite seit längerem mit Tv-Winner und sein gestern mit AdvoBilling. Kann mich allen nur anschliesen und wiederholen: _[...edit...]_

www.vzhh.de

Ob TV-Winner, AdvoBilling, bonus.net, dvd-leihen, quizionaer.de und TV-Geiz. Immerwieder tacht ein Name auf: "_[...edit...]_" und der ist unauffindbar auf Weltreise, mit dem ergaunerten Geld!!!

_Bitte die Nutzungsbedingungen beachten. Posting entsprechend editiert! Dino/mod_


----------



## Anonymous (5 Februar 2005)

*TVWINNER*

Hallo!Ich bin auch angebliche TVWINNER abonnentin Ich habe auch schon einen Smart und eine reise für ein Wochenende in die Türkei gewonnen!TVWINNER hat dann bei mir angrufen sie haben mich dann nach meinen Daten Gefragt!Ich soll 1968 Geboren sei´n,dabei bin ich erst 1994 Geboren.Es gab auch keinen Vertrag.Meine Mutter ging zu einem Rechtsanwalt und der hat einen Brief geschrieben das wenn es einen Vertrag geben sollte ´die Gesellschaft ihn doch schicken soll.Wenn sie weiter geschrieben hätten hätten wir sie wegen Betrug angezeig da wir erst 60Euro und dann 93Euro zahlen sollten das haben wir zum Glück nicht getan.Seit dem der Brief angekommen ist hören wir nichts mehr vonTYWINNER.Naja,außer heute morgen im Feh4rnsehen auf sat1 dort habe ich erfahren das die Statsanwaltschaft jetzt ermittelt ich hoffe Die Leute die TVWINNER erfunden haben kommen lebenslang ins Gefängnis! :evil:


----------



## Reducal (6 Februar 2005)

*Re: TVWINNER*



			
				eine fast 11jährige schrieb:
			
		

> ... ich hoffe Die Leute die TVWINNER erfunden haben kommen lebenslang ins Gefängnis!


Deine Hoffnung in allen Ehren aber Du wirst in dem Dir bevorstehenden Leben noch so manches lernen/erleben was nicht unbedingt Deinen Wünschen entspricht.


----------



## Anonymous (6 Februar 2005)

*TVWINNER*

Ich hab schon so manches erlebt was nicht meinen wünschen entspricht!Aber sowas schlimmes noch nicht!!! :argue:


----------



## Anonymous (6 Februar 2005)

*TV-WINNER SIHE VERBRAUCHERZENTRALE HAMBURG*

Hallo schaut euch bitte jenen Link an ,der ist sehr deutlich!!!
http://www.vzhh.de/

gebt nun unter suchen( oben rechts ) TV-WINNER ein 

Viele Grüße aus Elmshorn


----------



## sascha (6 Februar 2005)

http://www.vzhh.de/~upload/vz/VZTexte/TexteRecht/TV-Winner.htm


----------



## Anonymous (6 Februar 2005)

*TVWINNER*

Hi leute ich bin`s noch mal ich geb euch noch einen tipp:
Schnappt euch einen Rechtsanwalt und der soll einen Brief schreiben!Das hat bei mir auch geholfen


----------



## Reducal (6 Februar 2005)

Gast alexandra schrieb:
			
		

> Hi leute ich bin`s noch mal ich geb euch noch einen tipp:
> Schnappt euch einen Rechtsanwalt und der soll einen Brief schreiben!Das hat bei mir auch geholfen


...und was hat Dich das gekostet? Die wenigsten hier haben eine Rechtsschutzversicherung und wenn, dann ist die Selbstbeteiligung zumeist höher als der Schaden. Ich persönlich kann Deinem Tip allerdings nur zustimmen.


----------



## peanuts (7 Februar 2005)

*Re: TVWINNER*



			
				Gast alexandra schrieb:
			
		

> Hi leute ich bin`s noch mal ich geb euch noch einen tipp:
> Schnappt euch einen Rechtsanwalt und der soll einen Brief schreiben!Das hat bei mir auch geholfen



Den kann man sich vorläufig sparen. Den Satz "Ich zahle nicht" wird ja wohl jeder hinbekommen, oder?


----------



## Anonymous (7 Februar 2005)

*TVWINNER*

Das ganze kostet euch noch nicht mal die Hälfte davon was ihr bezahlen sollt!


----------



## Anonymous (7 Februar 2005)

*googelt mal*

zu diesem Thema (meine Tochter ist davon betroffen) kann ich nur sagen, gebt mal bei Google das Wort TV-Winner ein. Da bekommt ihr ihr jede Menge Links auf andere Foren, Verbraucherschutz etc. . Danach hat diese Firma z. Zt. überhaupt keinen Sitz mehr, der Firmeninhaber hat sich abgesetzt, etc, etc.....
Nicht zahlen, heißt die Devise.


----------



## Reducal (7 Februar 2005)

*Re: googelt mal*



			
				Wollibaer schrieb:
			
		

> ...jede Menge Links auf andere Foren...


Die wenigsten hier sind nur auf ein Foren bedacht, doch ich gehe davon aus, dass dieses hier eines der besten seiner Art ist - will sagen, ich brauche kein anderes!


			
				Wollibaer schrieb:
			
		

> ...hat diese Firma z. Zt. überhaupt keinen Sitz mehr...


Was ist mit dem in Hamburg? Dass Berlin (Europacenter) nur eine Scheinadresse war, ist bereits hinlänglich bekannt.


			
				Wollibaer schrieb:
			
		

> ...der Firmeninhaber hat sich abgesetzt...


DER ist doch eine Frau und DER Sachse hinter den Kulissen macht lediglich wohl gerade eine Weltreise.


----------



## Anonymous (7 Februar 2005)

Also ich war bei meiner Verbraucherzentrale und bei der Polizei die auch bei der Staatsanwaltschaft Hamburg angerufen hat demnach läuft schon ein Prozess gegen TV-Winner.
Wollte dies nurmal so Posten und euch Mut machen *NICHT* zu Zahlen.


----------



## Anonymous (8 Februar 2005)

*Re: TVWinner-Abzocke*



			
				Condorhn22 schrieb:
			
		

> fertig schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    Werde diese zeitung ab bestelen! 0


----------



## Anonymous (8 Februar 2005)

*Heute neue Antwort von AdvoBilling*

Das kam soeben bei mir an ... was sagt Ihr dazu? Ich habe nichts ausgefüllt, was 10000 mal per Mail und einmal per Post gemeldet habe.  Abwarten? Zum Rechtsanwalt? Ich habe keine Lust mehr darauf! Die Annahme dieser blöden Zeitschriften kann ich nicht verweigern, da ich nicht zuhause bin.


Sehr geehrte Frau xxx,

Die Angabe der persönlichen Daten drängt die Annahme auf, dass Sie selbst diese Registrierung ausgefüllt haben.

Insofern haben wir zum gegenwärtigen Zeitpunkt keine Veranlassung von der Geltendmachung unserer Forderung abzusehen.

Sollten Sie dennoch sicher sein, dass diese Registrierung weder von Ihnen noch von einer anderen Ihnen bekannten Person durchgeführt wurde, so teilen Sie uns dies bitte binnen 14 Tagen mit. In diesem Fall müssen wir davon ausgehen, dass die Person, die sich Ihrer Daten bediente, einen Betrug begehen wollte und zwar entweder zu Ihrem Nachteil oder zum Nachteil unserer Auftraggeberin. In dem Fall ist es auch in Ihrem Interesse, dass wir die uns vorliegenden Daten der zuständigen Staatsanwaltschaft übergeben, damit auf dem strafrechtlichen Weg über die IP-Adresse der Verantwortliche ermittelt werden kann.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen

AdvoBilling GmbH

Postfach 100361
20002 Hamburg


----------



## Anonymous (8 Februar 2005)

ich habe diese mail schon anfang Januar bekommen,habe dann Advo auf die StA Hamburg hingewiesen das gegen sie ermittelt wird und seitdem höre ich nichts von denn beiden und bekomme auch keine Zeitschriften mehr.


----------



## Anonymous (8 Februar 2005)

*estafado??*

_An den spanischen Gast:  Da er offensichtlich deutsch lesen und verstehen kann, ist es unhöflich,
 hier spanische Texte zu posten. Es kann nicht die Aufgabe der  Admin/Mods sein, spanische Texte zu überprüfen 

Begrenzte  Fähigkeit, sich im Deutschen schriftlich zu äußern, ist kein Grund.
Das können viele Deutsche auch nicht und posten dennoch hier...  
modaction 
PS: http://www.sweetbabymedia.com/recipes/allbynumber4/017147.shtml_


----------



## Murphy (8 Februar 2005)

*Re: Heute neue Antwort von AdvoBilling*



			
				Jenniii schrieb:
			
		

> Das kam soeben bei mir an ... was sagt Ihr dazu? Ich habe nichts ausgefüllt, was 10000 mal per Mail und einmal per Post gemeldet habe.  Abwarten? Zum Rechtsanwalt? Ich habe keine Lust mehr darauf! Die Annahme dieser blöden Zeitschriften kann ich nicht verweigern, da ich nicht zuhause bin.
> 
> 
> Sehr geehrte Frau xxx,
> ...



MUAHARHAR,
jetzt gibt auch schon die Inkasso-Bude keine reguläre Adresse mehr an, sondern nur noch ein Postfach, so etwas nennt mein RA "unseriös"....
Den Rest des Schreibens halte ich für den puren Vesuch, mit Panik-*Mache* Angst und Schrecken zu verbreiten, um damit evtl. doch noch ans Ziel, sprich Dein Geld in ihre Taschen, zu kommen.
Hier gibt es schon einige Links auf Seiten der Verbraucherzentrale, dort wird immer wieder geraten, darauf nicht zu reagieren, zumindest nicht mit Zahlungen irgendwelcher Art.
Aufgrund meiner eigenen Erfahrung mit den Angaben zu IP-Adresse und Datum halte ich die sog. Daten, die denen angeblich vorliegen, für vorgeschoben und nicht existent.


----------



## Anonymous (8 Februar 2005)

*Betrug mit TV Winner*

Hallo!
Habe auch eine Mahnung von TV Winner erhalten.
Bei der ersten nicht reagiert (66.00Euro) im Januar kam die nächste mit 99.00 Euro und gleich darauf eine Mahnung mit Vollstreckungsankündigung.
Vorige Woche habe ich im Bad vernommen, da das Frühstücksfernsehen von SAT! lief, wir sollten keine Rechnung bezahlen.
Dies wurde mit einem Interwiew von einem Rechtsanwalt gesagt.
Zeitung hatte ich auch nur eine erhalten.
Ob ich noch eine Anzeige mache weis ich nicht.
Bei einer Sammelklage schliese ich mich an.
Ihr könnt mich erreichen über E-Mail: [email protected]  .
Danke

_e-mail-addi gelöscht siehe 
NUB http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php#11
modaction _


----------



## Captain Picard (8 Februar 2005)

*Re: Betrug mit TV Winner*



			
				conty schrieb:
			
		

> Bei einer  Hammelplage schliese ich mich an.


Jehova 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=1474

cp


----------



## Reducal (8 Februar 2005)

*Re: Heute neue Antwort von AdvoBilling*



			
				Murphy schrieb:
			
		

> jetzt gibt auch schon die Inkasso-Bude keine reguläre Adresse mehr an, sondern nur noch ein Postfach, so etwas nennt mein RA "unseriös"....


...ist aber nur dessen persönliche Meinung und, wenn man´s neutral betrachtet, irrelevant. Egal, wo der Postbote die Sendungen einwirft, solange es denn auch einen Empfänger gibt!

_Der Briefkasten von Advob. wird zwischenzeitlich sicher überfüllt worden sein, so dass man sich entschließen musste, ein Postfach (mit größerem Volumen) zu eröffnen._


----------



## A John (8 Februar 2005)

*Re: Heute neue Antwort von AdvoBilling*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Murphy schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das sehe ich anders. Zahlungsaufforderungen, besonders in derart rüder Form vorgebracht, würde ich als Betrugsversuch werten, wenn derjenige sich hinter einem Postfach versteckt.
Wer als Unternehmen noch nichtmal eine ladungsfähige Anschrift vorweisen will/kann, hat wohl eine Menge zu verbergen und steht für mich abseits jeder ernsthaften Wahrnehmung.

Gruß A. John


----------



## Anonymous (9 Februar 2005)

Da stimme ich dir zu wenn die nichts zu Verbergen hätten dann hätten die wie fast jede normale Firma auch ne ganz normale Anschrift.


----------



## Reducal (9 Februar 2005)

*Re: Heute neue Antwort von AdvoBilling*



			
				A John schrieb:
			
		

> Wer als Unternehmen noch nichtmal eine ladungsfähige Anschrift vorweisen will/kann,...



Ladungsfähige Anschriften sind nur was für _natürliche Personen_ und haben mit dem "normalen Postverkehr" nichts zu tun. TV-Winner nutzt im Geschäftsverkehr eine Postfachadresse, na und? Das ist doch durchaus üblich. Für interne Verwendungszwecke gibt es eine "Hausanschrift" im Stadtteil Barmbek-Süd und die ist sicher den Behörden in Hamburg bekannt.

_
Die Geschäftsführerin (M. S.) hat ja auch noch einen Wohnsitz!
_


----------



## Kalle59 (9 Februar 2005)

*Re: Heute neue Antwort von AdvoBilling*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> A John schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


TV-Winner will wohl nur von "natürlichen Personen" Geld, und zwar mit einer konkreten Adresse!
Sei mir nicht bös, aber will man sonst nichts mit seinen Kunden zu tun haben, außer deren Kohle?
Für Otto-Normalverbraucher eigentlich nicht nachvollziehbar und das mit dem Argument " na und " abzutun ebenso.

Grüsse Kalle


----------



## Anonymous (10 Februar 2005)

*TV_Winner*

:evil: Na ja, ich bin auch nächste Opfer der TV-Winner .....60 EUR ärmer aber desto um neue Erfahrungen reicher. Passt ihr alle auf. Mit Grüssen! PAUL


----------



## A John (10 Februar 2005)

*Re: Heute neue Antwort von AdvoBilling*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Ladungsfähige Anschriften sind nur was für _natürliche Personen_ und haben mit dem "normalen Postverkehr" nichts zu tun.


 Dann versuche mal, eine Klage unter Angabe einer Postfachnummer einzureichen.


			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> TV-Winner nutzt im Geschäftsverkehr eine Postfachadresse, na und? Das ist doch durchaus üblich.


 So leicht kann man Dich beeindrucken?
Da braucht nur irgend ein Typ ein Postfach mieten, sich als "Inkassobüro" bezeichnen und Du nimmst das ernst? Sorry, aber das ist schon mehr als nur naiv.


			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Für interne Verwendungszwecke gibt es eine "Hausanschrift" im Stadtteil Barmbek-Süd und die ist sicher den Behörden in Hamburg bekannt.


Eine Hausanschrift dient nicht nur dem internen Verwendungszweck, ihre Angabe ist im rechtlich relevanten Schriftwechsel (wie zB. Rechnungen) zwingend. 
Das eine Adresse irgendwelchen Behörden möglicherweise bekannt sein könnte, bestreite ich erstmal mit nichtwissen. (Es interessiert mich bis zum Prozess auch nicht).


			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> _
> Die Geschäftsführerin (M. S.) hat ja auch noch einen Wohnsitz!
> _


Der ist _zunächst_ mal rechtlich bedeutungslos. "Gegner" ist die Firma und ihr Betriebssitz.

Gruß A. John


----------



## Reducal (10 Februar 2005)

Axel, entweder hatte ich wirr geschrieben oder Du verstehst mich nicht.

Jedenfalls werde ich den Dialog zu diesem Thema an dieser Stelle beenden, da man die Fakten hier eh nicht posten darf/sollte, um nicht die Erfolge an "wichtigerer Baustelle" zu gefährden.


----------



## Anonymous (11 Februar 2005)

Ich schreibe immer wieder emails in denen ich genau beschreibe was ich haben will z.B daten für meinen Anwalt aber immer kommt die selbe email von TV-A****.
Ausserdem schreibt TV-A**** ich hätte erst am 24.12 gekündigt sorry jungs aber am 24.12 hatte ich besseres zutun als vorm PC zu sitzen war nemlich die ganzen Weihnachtstage nicht @ home also nur Verarsche von den Behinderten TV-A****.


----------



## Anonymous (12 Februar 2005)

*TV-Winner*

Also bin ich nicht der einzigste der Schwierigkeiten mit Advo Billing und TV Winner hat. Gut zu wissen


----------



## Anonymous (13 Februar 2005)

Ja schreib doch mal was bei dir so abgeht ?

Ich muss morgen zur Verbraucherzentrale.

Könnt ihr Admins nich mal alles was für die Geschädigten und was gegen die Geschädigten sprciht auflisten ?

Und den LInk dann Posten?


----------



## Reducal (13 Februar 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Könnt ihr Admins nich mal alles was für die Geschädigten und was gegen die Geschädigten sprciht auflisten ?
> 
> Und den LInk dann Posten?



... und ich hätte da gern noch ein Bierchen, Chips und das nächste Programm, bittschön!


----------



## Anonymous (13 Februar 2005)

jo ich auch wenns geht aber kein Bier sondern Eistee 

Witzig mach doch mal


----------



## Reducal (13 Februar 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> ...kein Bier sondern Eistee ....


Was willste denn, es schneit doch eh schon wieder (PS: kommt vom Himmel!)


----------



## Telekomunikacja (14 Februar 2005)

Heute bei der *Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg*:



> *TV-Winner wird zum Verlierer*
> 14.02.2005
> Rechnung nicht bezahlen!



Konkreter:



> *TV-Winner wird zum Verlierer
> Rechnung nicht bezahlen!*
> 
> Seit November letzten Jahres gibt es eine Flut von Beschwerden über TV-Winner. Ahnungslosen Verbrauchern flattert plötzlich eine Rechnung über 60 Euro ins Haus...
> ...


----------



## Anonymous (15 Februar 2005)

Also ich habe wohl auch ruhe habe ne mail hingeschrieben und noch nichtmal ne bestätigung erhalten.

Ich geb euch nen tip geht zur Verbraucherzentrale in eurem ort die haben nen Breif den ihr ausfüllen und zu TV-***** schicken müst


----------



## Anonymous (16 Februar 2005)

*Advo Billing TW winner []*

Hallo zusammen,
Leider wuerde ich auch []...und habe 99,00 Euro an AdvoBilling bezahlen.
Wenn nur ich vorher diese forum gelesen haette!
Ist da jemand dass den gleichen fehler gemacht hat?
Was muss ich erwarten jetzt?

*[Virenscanner: 2 Wörter entfernt]*


----------



## Reducal (16 Februar 2005)

*Re: Advo Billing TW winner betrug*



			
				kupferkopf29i schrieb:
			
		

> Was muss ich erwarten jetzt?


Du hast doch schon bezahlt, oder? Dann ist für Dich das Geld erstmal futsch  -weiter kommt da nichts nach, es sei denn, Du hast noch nicht offiziell bei dem "Laden" gekündigt - dann nämlich verlängert sich der ursprüngliche "Vertrag" erneut um ein Jahr und die Frau Arda*** mit ihrem Team bittet Dich erneut zur Kasse.


----------



## Samana38 (20 Februar 2005)

Hallo, 
da bin ich auch mal wieder. Vor Wochen bekam ich von TV-Winner bzw. AdvoBilling und auch von Quizionär GmbH die letzte Mahnung und zugleich Androhung für den Mahnbescheid. Ich ging damals zur Polizei und machte ne Anzeige gegen TV-Winner, AdvoBilling und Quizionär GmbH. Seitdem ist Schweigen im Walde. Keine Drohungen, Mahnungen und dergleichen füllen meinen Briefkasten. Was ich von Euch mal wissen wollte, ob denn nun schon jemand einen Mahnbescheid bekommen hat.

Grüße aus München

Sam


----------



## Bremsklotz (22 Februar 2005)

Heute bei Plus/minus Bericht über TV Winner

http://www.daserste.de/plusminus/beitrag.asp?iid=315


----------



## sascha (23 Februar 2005)

Dabei besonders wichtig der letzte Absatz des Berichts:



> Wettbewerbszentrale erwirkt einstweilige Verfügung
> 
> Die Zentrale zur Bekämpfung unlauteren Wettbewerbs e.V. (Wettbewerbszentrale) hat am 11. Januar 2005 beim Landgericht Berlin einen Antrag auf den Erlass einer einstweiligen Verfügung gegen die "TV Winner Verlagsgesellschaft mbH" wegen unlauteren Wettbewerbs gestellt. Das Landgericht Berlin schreibt in seinem Beschluss vom 12. Januar 2005: Der Antragsgegnerin (Anm. d. Red.: gemeint ist die "TV Winner Verlagsgesellschaft mbH") wird "untersagt,... unter der Internet-Seite 'www.tv-winner.de' die Teilnahme von Verbrauchern an einem Gewinnspiel von dem Abschluss eines Test-Abonnements abhängig zu machen und/oder das Gewinnspiel entsprechend der Ankündigung durchzuführen, ohne dem Verbraucher deutlich die Möglichkeiten einer Alternativteilnahme ohne Abschluss eines Test-Abonnements aufzuführen."


----------



## jupp11 (23 Februar 2005)

auch im NDR:

http://www3.ndr.de/ndrtv_pages_std/0,3147,OID1057882_REF2436,00.html

der Bericht/Beitrag enthält noch ein paar mehr  pikante Details 


> Was tun?
> 
> Zur Frage, ob man die Rechnungen von TV Winner bezahlen soll oder nicht, schreibt die Verbraucher-Zentrale Hamburg: "Wir raten allen Betroffenen, die Rechnung nicht zu bezahlen, sofern sie nicht wirklich willentlich und wissentlich ein Abonnement bestellt haben!"
> 
> Eine Reaktion ist erst erforderlich, wenn ein Mahnbescheid vom Amtsgericht erfolgt. In diesem Falle ist fristgemäß Widerspruch einzulegen. *Bislang sind jedoch keine Mahnbescheide seitens des Amtsgerichts erfolgt.*


die immer wieder auftauchende  Frage, ob es bereits gerichtliche Mahnbescheide gäbe...

j.


----------



## Bremsklotz (23 Februar 2005)

*Bonus.net*



> die immer wieder auftauchende Frage, ob es bereits gerichtliche Mahnbescheide gäbe..


Ich kann das nur für den Fall meiner Enkelin beantworten. Sie soll sich am 07.01.2004 angeblich bei bonus.net angemeldet haben, an diesem Tag hatte sie aber nachweislich gar keinen Zugang zum Net.  Wir haben erst später genau gelesen, wann sie sich angemeldet haben soll.
Rechnungsdatum vom 05.02.04 mit der Forderung über € 60,00 Jahresabo.
Am 16.03.04 haben wir dann Bonus.net darüber in Kenntnis gesetzt, dass sie den Betrag nicht zahlen kann. 
Am 30.03.04 kam dann eine Zahlungsaufforderung eines Kölner Inkasso Büros bis zum 09.04.04 nunmehr € 95,13 zu zahlen.
Am 12.04.04 dann unser Antwortschreiben, das meine Enkelin zahlungsunfähig ist.
Seither haben wir nichts mehr gehört.


----------



## Plattenputzer (23 Februar 2005)

Zahlungsunfähig? 
Hat sie Privatinsolvenz angemeldet?


----------



## Bremsklotz (23 Februar 2005)

Nein, bis jetzt nicht. Ich möchte mich hier aber nicht näher auslasssen. Du hast eine PN.


----------



## dirknagel (26 Februar 2005)

*interessengemeinschaft*

es existiert eine interessengemeinschaft. bei interese bitte pn


----------



## dirknagel (26 Februar 2005)

Bei einer gemeinsamen aktion kann man vielleicht mehr erreichen. Es können sich auch gern betroffene aus dem ausland melden. Die interessengemeinschaft sitzt momentan im Saarland und ist am überlegen ob nicht gesetzlcih die Eintragung als e.V. (eingetragener Verein) beantragt wird, damit auch fördermittel beantragt werden können und eine sammelklage eingereicht werden kann. Andere Maßnahmen sind noch in der Planung (insbesondere gerichtliche)


----------



## Dino (27 Februar 2005)

dirknagel schrieb:
			
		

> ...und eine sammelklage ...


 :vlol: 
Glaube ich eher nicht!
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=1474


----------



## sascha (27 Februar 2005)

> damit auch fördermittel beantragt werden können



Und das glaub ich nicht. Interessensgemeinschaft ist immer schön und gut. Aber spart Euch lieber die Bürokratie und investiert Eure Kräfte in die eigentlichen Ziele...


----------



## dirknagel (27 Februar 2005)

zu dem tema kann ich nur sagen daß wir da schon ganz pfiffig sind wir brüten da einiges aus was interesant ist und das bei einer juristin und computerfachfrau (die übrigens bei der polizei war), einem rechtsanwaltsgehilfen mit der zulassung als immobilienmakler und auktionator, einem dipl.verw.wirt etc. also alles zusammen schon ne starke truppe :argue:


----------



## Plattenputzer (28 Februar 2005)

Dann erklär mal deiner Juristin, das es keine Kamelsage gibt in dieser, unser BRD.


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (28 Februar 2005)

dirknagel schrieb:
			
		

> ...juristin und computerfachfrau (die übrigens bei der polizei war)


Als angestellte Schreibkraft mit höheren/ungenutzten Weihen oder als Anzeigenerstatterin? Ansonsten eine im richtigen Leben undenkbare Konstellation!


----------



## dirknagel (28 Februar 2005)

Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:
			
		

> dirknagel schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ne ne sie war schon was höheres


----------



## Plattenputzer (1 März 2005)

Sie war was höheres bei der Polizei? Un so ne richtige Juristin mit abgeschlossener Ausbildung und allem was dazugehört? 
Und dann erzählt sie euch was von Jehova? 
Arme Polizei....


----------



## dirknagel (3 März 2005)

Also ich weiß net was ich von dem laden halten soll, seit wochen ist da ruhe mann hört nichts von denen. Soll der Laden schon geschlossen sein?


----------



## Reducal (3 März 2005)

...stimmt, es ist auffällig ruhig geworden.


----------



## dirknagel (3 März 2005)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> ...stimmt, es ist auffällig ruhig geworden.


zu ruhig und kaum was neues zu finden


----------



## dirknagel (4 März 2005)

kann man eigentlich schon abschätzen [um welche Betrag es geht ] bzw. wieviel von TV-Winner betr[offen] sind und anzeige erstattet haben?

_aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert modaction _


----------



## Reducal (4 März 2005)

Die wenigsten von den Betroffenen werden Anzeige erstattet haben und wenn ja, dann wird (ab demnächst) bei der Abt. 55, StA HH, eine entsprechende Statistik geführt. Dem einzelnen Betroffenen bringt das jedoch nichts, da ohne Pressemitteilung zu den Fakten vorerst keine Details öffentlich werden.


----------



## dirknagel (6 März 2005)

Da hast du recht, vorallem wenn die anzeigen noch nicht alle in hamburg sind, nach der erfahrung von mir sind zwischen Flensburg und Garmisch und Frankfurt/oder und Saarbrücken jede menge anzeigen gestellt worden was man so liest  :roll:


----------



## Reducal (6 März 2005)

Ein paar Hundert sind aber schon an der Alster und viele von denen, die noch im Bundesgebiet verstreut sind, werden auch irgendwann mal dort landen. Wenn jedoch irgend eine StA, die nicht in Hamburg sitzt, dem Anzeigenerstatter eine Einstellungsverfügung zu kommen lässt, dann wurde die Sache am Sachverhalt vorbei ermittelt und ist mEn eine Beschwerde wert.


----------



## dirknagel (7 März 2005)

So ging es uns warte jetzt auf das aktenzeichen der generalstaatsanwaltschaft, damit ich von der interessengemeinschaft noch einige fakten nachreichen kann


----------



## Reducal (7 März 2005)

dirknagel schrieb:
			
		

> generalstaatsanwaltschaft


Gibt´s sowas in Hamburg? Nehmt besser diese hier:





> Staatsanwaltschaft Hamburg
> Abt. 55
> Kaiser-Wilhelm-Str. 100
> 20355 Hamburg


----------



## Anonymous (8 März 2005)

*Ich bin draußen*

JIPPIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIE ...

Ich bin diese ..... los. Soeben habe ich eine Mail bekommen, dass sie meine Kündigung annehmen und alle bisherigen Belege als gegenstandslos gelten ... 

Ein halbes Jahr hat's gedauert. 

jenniii

_aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert, modaction _


----------



## Heiko (8 März 2005)

Jetzt kannst Du Dir ja auch eine neue Tastatur kaufen, bei der das "i" nicht mehr klemmt...


----------



## dirknagel (8 März 2005)

naja seltsame einstellung haben die Geschäftsführer der Firma. Aber trotzdem bleibts dabei angezeigt ist sie und nur aufgrund der mail nocmal alles rückgängig machen...da sind sie gerade an den richtigen gelandet


----------



## thomas2004nrw (12 März 2005)

Hallo zusammen!

Diese Email erhielt ich am 10.03.05 von der Oberstaatsanwaltschaft in Hamburg: 
Von: [email protected]
An:[email protected]

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
bei der Staatsanwaltschaft Berlin wird unter dem Aktenzeichen  .....ein Sammelverfahren in dieser Sache geführt. Bitte senden Sie eine etwaige Strafanzeige unmittelbar dorthin.

m.f.G.
  OStA 
____________________________________________________

Ich bin, wie alle anderen, auch betroffen. Nach mehreren Einschreiben von mir an TV Winner, ohne jeglichen Erfolg, habe ich die ....... in Berlin angezeigt. Hier ist die genaue Adresse der zuständigen Staats bzw Amtsanwaltschaft in Berlin, inkl. dem Aktenzeichen für TV WINNER:

Amtsanwaltschaft Berlin 
...... (TV Winner)
Kirchstr. 6 
10554 Berlin 

Das ist die einzige Möglichkeit dem ..... und seiner ..... Geschäftsführerin   das Handwerk zu legen. Ich würde mich auch einer Sammelklage anschliessen!

Es gibt auch noch einen Musterbrief von der Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg, welchen ich auch per Einschreiben zu TV Winner und AdvoBilling geschickt habe:

http://www.hamburger-illustrierte.de/content/htm/tic/2005/02/02/TV_Winner.pdf

Danke!
Euer
Thomas   
Internet-Links: www.aerger-forum.de/dcforum/DCForumID1/508.html#0

_Wegen diverser Verstösse gegen die NUB editiert, weitere Postings 
die derart massiv gegen die Regeln verstossen , werden kommentarlos gelöscht 
zum 1000. mal: Sammelklagen gibt es nicht in Deutschland ! 
modaction _


----------



## technofreak (12 März 2005)

@thomas2004nrw

Lies dir gefälligst die *Nutzungsbedingungen*, falls  du vorhast
 noch einmal zu posten  und  vor allem beachte sie.
Weitere Postings dieser Art u.A. mit persönlichen Daten, AZs laufender Ermittlungen, 
Boykottaufrufen und versteckten  Aufforderungen zu  strafbarer Selbstjustiz, werden
 kommentarlos gelöscht 

tf


----------



## dirknagel (12 März 2005)

Also das ist keine art von selbstjustiz sonder eine reine art von mitteilung an weitere Betroffene. Und Sammelklage mag es zwar in der Zivilklage in deutschland nicht geben im Strafverfahren schon


----------



## Reducal (12 März 2005)

thomas2004nrw schrieb:
			
		

> Diese Email erhielt ich am 10.03.05 von der Oberstaatsanwaltschaft in Hamburg:
> 
> "...bei der Staatsanwaltschaft Berlin wird unter dem Aktenzeichen  .....ein Sammelverfahren in dieser Sache geführt.



Und genau das ist nicht richtig! Warum angeblich derartige falsche Nachrichten versendet werden, ist nicht nachvollziehbar. Mein Stand der Dinge bezieht sich auch auf den 10.03.05 - ein Gespräch mit Hamburger Behördenmitglieder bestätigte nach wie vor > diese hier, von Seite 9 dieses Threads <.

_Falschmeldungen/Hoaxes in dieser Sache sind nicht auszuschließen._


----------



## Reducal (12 März 2005)

dirknagel schrieb:
			
		

> Sammelklage im Strafverfahren


Auch das ist nicht richtig! Es gibt unter Umständen eine Zusammenfassung der einzelnen Verfahren, was allerdings nur der Vereinfachung der Sachbearbeitung dient. Gerade hier in dieser Sache kommen unterschiedliche Tatzeiten und Geschädigte in Betracht. Außerdem gehe ich davon aus, dass verschiedene Modus Operandi angewendet worden sind. Ein Sammelverfahren (was wohl der richtige Begriff ist) richtet sich auch nach dem Tatentschluss und der muss zeitlich einzugrenzen und auf genau eine nachzuweisende Straftat abzustellen sein.


----------



## technofreak (12 März 2005)

dirknagel schrieb:
			
		

> Also das ist keine art von selbstjustiz


Er  weiß   genau, was gemeint ist, um es präziser  zu formulieren: 
 versteckte Aufforderung  zu Racheakten: 
  Entweder er  hält  sich an die NUB  oder die Postings wandern in den Mülleimer. 
Ende der  Debatte. 

tf


----------



## Anonymous (22 März 2005)

Hallo habe heute nach sehr langer zeit einen Brief von Advo Bill oder wie auch immer über 102 € gekriegt was soll ich machen?


----------



## dirknagel (22 März 2005)

AM BODEN schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo habe heute nach sehr langer zeit einen Brief von Advo Bill oder wie auch immer über 102 € gekriegt was soll ich machen?



Hallo,

Wenn du Anzeige erstattet hast, diese der Polizei senden unter Angabe des Aktenzeichens der Aufnehmenden Stelle, von dort wird weiters veranlaßt. Hab diesbezüglich nen heißen draht zu verschiedenen Dienststellen im Saarland


----------



## Reducal (22 März 2005)

...was iss´n das für´n Kauderwelch?


----------



## Anonymous (24 März 2005)

*tv winner Strafantrag in Hamburg oder Berlin*

Hallo Leute auch ich bin ein TV Winner Reinfall. ich benötige um es meinem Anwalt leichter zu machen, das Aktenzeichen oder irgendwie einen Hinweis an wen oder was er sich wenden muss. Habe bei dem Inkasso Beschwerde eingelegt aber die stecken mit TV Winner unter einer Decke, vorsicht


----------



## Captain Picard (24 März 2005)

*Re: tv winner Strafantrag in Hamburg oder Berlin*



			
				juergen schrieb:
			
		

> ich benötige um es meinem Anwalt leichter zu machen, das Aktenzeichen


Veröffentlichung  von AZs ist im Forum nicht gestattet, melde dich an, dann ist Informationsaustausch
 per PN möglich  

cp


----------



## dirknagel (24 März 2005)

*Re: tv winner Strafantrag in Hamburg oder Berlin*



			
				juergen schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute auch ich bin ein TV Winner Reinfall. ich benötige um es meinem Anwalt leichter zu machen, das Aktenzeichen oder irgendwie einen Hinweis an wen oder was er sich wenden muss. Habe bei dem Inkasso Beschwerde eingelegt aber die stecken mit TV Winner unter einer Decke, vorsicht



AZ sind glaube ich in allen mir bekannten foren mal irgendwo veröffentlicht worden mit den entsprechenden Amts bzw. Staatsanwaltschaften  :argue:  da sollte man schon selber mal lesen und am besten sich dann kopieren


----------



## Reducal (24 März 2005)

@ Jürgen

lies´ mal hier auf Seite 9 zum Thema Aktenzeichen nach. Der Wink von dirknagel betrifft ein Berliner AZ der dortigen Amtsanwaltschaft, doch das ist hier nicht mehr bedeutend.


----------



## dirknagel (26 März 2005)

*neues von TV-winner*

wollte nur  mal wissen ob es irgend etwas neues von TV-Winner oder ähnlichen gibt da seit den letzten Informationen die ich bzw. die interessengemeinschaft, bei der ich bin, erhalten habe, was schon etwa 3 wochen her ist, nichts mehr gehört habe. Existiert diese Firma überhaupt noch?


----------



## Anonymous (1 April 2005)

*TV Winner Abo*

Die dubiose TV Winner Firma scheint es noch zu geben.Habe heute ein Schreiben einer Inkasso Firma Advo Billing bekommen.102,03Euro soll ich zahlen.Habe gleich angerufen und meinen sogenannten verbindlichen Vertrag angefordert.Falls ich den bekomme werde ich damit gleich einen Anwalt aufsuchen. :evil: Last euch nichts gefallen.


----------



## dirknagel (1 April 2005)

*Re: TV Winner Abo*



			
				ueberholverbot schrieb:
			
		

> Die dubiose TV Winner Firma scheint es noch zu geben.Habe heute ein Schreiben einer Inkasso Firma Advo Billing bekommen.102,03Euro soll ich zahlen.Habe gleich angerufen und meinen sogenannten verbindlichen Vertrag angefordert.Falls ich den bekomme werde ich damit gleich einen Anwalt aufsuchen. :evil: Last euch nichts gefallen.



naja hattest du net gelesen daß die deine ip speichern... nun ist es ja so wissentlich hast du ja am gewinnspiel teilgenommen und wie ich den laden einschätz drehen die das dann so wie die es brauchen..da würd ich sagen brauchst du einen sehr guten anwalt der sich auch mit internetrecht auskennt


----------



## Smigel (1 April 2005)

*Re: TV Winner Abo*



			
				dirknagel schrieb:
			
		

> naja hattest du net gelesen daß die deine ip speichern...


Und jetzt haben die ne IP-Adresse, schön und was bringt das?


			
				dirknagel schrieb:
			
		

> nun ist es ja so wissentlich hast du ja am gewinnspiel teilgenommen und wie ich den laden einschätz drehen die das dann so wie die es brauchen..


?? da fehlt mir jetzt irgendwie die Logik um das zu durchblicken....


			
				dirknagel schrieb:
			
		

> da würd ich sagen brauchst du einen sehr guten anwalt der sich auch mit internetrecht auskennt


Wozu Internetrecht ?


----------



## dirknagel (1 April 2005)

*TV-winner*

internetrecht is ne sehr heise sache da kennt sich nicht jeder haus, hof, wiesen und dorfguru (-anwalt) aus...da sollte schon jemand dabei sein der sich mit der materie richtig auskennt


----------



## Smigel (1 April 2005)

dirknagel schrieb:
			
		

> Bei einer gemeinsamen aktion kann man vielleicht mehr erreichen. Es können sich auch gern betroffene aus dem ausland melden. Die interessengemeinschaft sitzt momentan im Saarland und ist am überlegen ob nicht gesetzlcih die Eintragung als e.V. (eingetragener Verein) beantragt wird, damit auch fördermittel beantragt werden können und eine sammelklage eingereicht werden kann. Andere Maßnahmen sind noch in der Planung (insbesondere gerichtliche)



Achso und den findet man dann bei euch ?

Mach die Leute hier bitte nicht mit so einem Unsinn verrückt.


----------



## Reducal (1 April 2005)

*Re: TV Winner Abo*



			
				Smigel schrieb:
			
		

> dirknagel schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


TV Winner oder irgendwer um diesen Stall herum wird vorgeben, dass eine IP-Adresse mitgeloggt wurde - man wird behaupten, es sei die des Rechungsempfängers. Blos ob das wirklich so ist, erfahren die Stallgenossen nie, es sei denn, man erstattet eine Anzeige und nimmt später Akteneinsicht. Wenn dann dort der Telefonanschluss des Rechungsempfängers oder dessen Online-Account bestätigt ist, hat man Futter gegen ihn. MMn allerdings nicht genug, um erfolgreich die Forderungssache durchzufechten. Die IP allein belegt keinen Vertrag.


----------



## dirknagel (2 April 2005)

vonwegen ip wird nicht mitgeloggt, hab da schoin anderweitige infos erhalte..wie und von wem brauch ich ja wohl nicht zu sagen. Und was das Vertragsrecht anbelangt, so fallen auch alle im Internet abgeschlossene Verträge darunter, ob der betroffene selbst eine ausfertigung in den händen hat oder nicht...also mm schätze ich TV-Winner so ein daß die sich in der hinsicht rechtlich haben beraten lassen und ihre Geschäftsbedingungen und / oder Teilnahmebedingungen schon so abgefaßt haben daß du da nur noch sehr schwer rauskommst


----------



## Captain Picard (2 April 2005)

dirknagel schrieb:
			
		

> vonwegen ip wird nicht mitgeloggt, t


Na und, außer Strafverfolgungsbehörden (im Regelfall nur über richterlichen Beschluß) kann
 kein Aas was damit anfangen, hör auf hier Panik zu verbreiten 

cp


----------



## dirknagel (2 April 2005)

wenigstens einer der das richtig erkannt hat...und außerdem was haben die benutzer denn schon falsch gemacht außer an inem Gewinnspiel teilgenommen? Ist die Teilnahme an nem Gewinnspiel eigentlich von opferseite heute schon Strafbar?


----------



## Smigel (2 April 2005)

Das mit der IP-Adresse hatte ich schon verstanden, aber wie Reducal schon gepostet hat, bringt die nicht wirklich was. Damit hat man zwar den Rechner der auf der Seite war, aber wer den bedient hat weiss man nicht.

Normalerweise loggt jeder Webserver die IPs von denen auf ihn zugegriffen wird.



			
				dirknagel schrieb:
			
		

> vonwegen ip wird nicht mitgeloggt


Das habe ich nicht behauptet.


----------



## technofreak (2 April 2005)

Smigel schrieb:
			
		

> Das mit der IP-Adresse hatte ich schon verstanden, aber wie Reducal schon
> gepostet hat, bringt die nicht wirklich was. Damit hat man zwar den Rechner der
> auf der Seite war, aber wer den bedient hat weiss man nicht.


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php#3


> Datenerfassung
> Im Wesentlichen werden folgende Daten in der Datenbank gespeichert: IP-Adresse des
> Rechners der einen Artikel erstellt hat


IPs werden ständig gespeichert,  es geht um die Zuordnung der IP zu den Benutzerdaten
diese kann bei den mehrheitlich  dynamisch vergebenen IPs nur vom ISP ermittelt werden 
und nur bei begründetem Verdacht einer Straftat   von Strafverfolgungsbehörden 
(in der Regel auf  richterlichen Beschluß) auf Herausgabe gefordert  werden. 


> Eine Weitergabe der gesammelten Daten erfolgt nur, falls für den Betreiber
> eine dahingehende gesetzliche Verpflichtung besteht.


Ein Privatunternehmen kann mit einer dynamischen vergebenen  IP überhaupt nichts anfangen.

tf


----------



## TSCoreNinja (2 April 2005)

Smigel schrieb:
			
		

> Damit hat man zwar den Rechner der auf der Seite war, aber wer den bedient hat weiss man nicht.


Oft nicht mal das: aus meinem Netz haben die dank NAT oder Network Adress Translation lediglich die Adresse meines Routers. Prinzipiell koennten dahinter mehrere Haushalte klemmen, de facto sind es 3 Rechner. Ferner ist die Zuordnung IP/Anschluss bei dynamisch vergebene IPs plus Zwangstrennung alle 24h (gängige Praxis bei DSL Providern) lediglich durch Mithilfe des Providers zu machen. Von Proxies mal ganz abgesehen... Eine IP ist IMHO  erst bei Straftaten nach richterlicher Anordnung zur Herausgabe der zugehörigen Stammdaten zu irgendetwas zu gebrauchen. Wenn dies nicht so ist, lasse mich gerne eines Besseren belehren... 

TSCN


----------



## Counselor (2 April 2005)

dirknagel schrieb:
			
		

> vonwegen ip wird nicht mitgeloggt, hab da schoin anderweitige infos erhalte..


Daß die IP mitgeloggt wird, ist selbstverständlich. 





			
				technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Privatunternehmen kann mit einer dynamischen vergebenen IP überhaupt nichts anfangen.


 ME ist der Streit, ob dynamische IP Adressen persönliche Daten sind oder nicht, rein akademischer Natur. Die Speicherung ist nämlich sowohl zu Abrechnungszwecken, wie auch aus Gründen der Gewährleistung der Datensicherheit gerechtfertigt (vgl. _Regierungspräsidium Darmstadt, II 21.4-3v-04/03-043/02_)


			
				dirknagel schrieb:
			
		

> Und was das Vertragsrecht anbelangt, so fallen auch alle im Internet abgeschlossene Verträge darunter, ob der betroffene selbst eine ausfertigung in den händen hat oder nicht


Welch eine atemberaubende Erkenntnis. Ein reiner Logfile-Beweis ist aber wohl nicht ausreichend. TVWinner oder wer auch immer wird schon darlegen und beweisen müssen, wie das Aufzeichnungsverfahren funktioniert (vgl. _OLG Düsseldorf, Urt. v. 26.2.2003, Az. 18 U 192/02_). Und ob die dann den Anschlußinhaber aufgrund Stellvertretung in Haftung nehmen können, ist fraglich. Es stellt sich nämlich die Frage nach der _Vertretungsmacht_.


----------



## Captain Picard (2 April 2005)

Counselor schrieb:
			
		

> ME ist der Streit, ob dynamische IP Adressen persönliche Daten
> sind oder nicht, rein akademischer Natur. Die Speicherung ist nämlich sowohl zu
> Abrechnungszwecken,...gerechtfertigt


Wo liegt jetzt das Problem bzw Hinderungsgrund , das Ö-Modell Billiteasy sofort hier einzusetzen? 
Ich sehe nicht, dass  ein Unternehmen wie TV Winner IP <>  Userdaten zuordnen könnte.  
Speichern können die, bis deren Platten platzen...

cp


----------



## Counselor (2 April 2005)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> Wo liegt jetzt das Problem bzw Hinderungsgrund , das Ö-Modell Billiteasy sofort hier einzusetzen?


Da müßtest du wohl die fragen, die das System hier einführen wollen.





			
				Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> Ich sehe nicht, dass  ein Unternehmen wie TV Winner IP <>  Userdaten zuordnen könnte.


Wieso nicht? Du mußt dich bei diesem Dienst unter Angabe folgender personenbezogener Daten anmelden:





Dabei wird die IP mitprotokolliert. Und damit ist die IP ein personenbezogenes Datum.


----------



## Captain Picard (2 April 2005)

Counselor schrieb:
			
		

> Dabei wird die IP mitprotokolliert. Und damit ist die IP ein personenbezogenes Datum.


und?  was hat das für Konseqenzen, geht dann TV-Winner damit zur T-Com 
(oder einem  anderen ISP) und präsentiert das und die rücken dann sofort die Verbindungsdaten raus?  

cp


----------



## Counselor (2 April 2005)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> Counselor schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wieso sollten sie dort hingehen, wenn sie die persönlichen Daten über das Webformular erfasst und gespeichert haben? Und wenn der Besteller falsche Daten angegeben hat, dann wird halt Strafanzeige erstattet. Die Staatsanwaltschaft ermittelt dann schon, wer zu fraglichen Zeit mit der IP im Internet unterwegs war.


----------



## Captain Picard (3 April 2005)

Wow , solch ein Engagement  der STAs für die Verfolgung von  Internet-Schwerverbrechern...
 Wenn der Eifer in anderen Fällen doch auch so so groß wäre...

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=99594#99594

Wohl dem,  der weiß was ein "offener" Proxie ist....

cp


----------



## Reducal (3 April 2005)

Counselor schrieb:
			
		

> Captain Picard schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



... das ist hier bei vielen Nutzern, die eine Rechnung bekommen, ohne dass sie am Dienst teilgenommen hatten, das Problem. TV-Winner geht davon aus, dass die eingetragenen Daten richtig sind und knallt dem widersprechenden Datensatzinhaber irgendeine IP vor. Dabei wird von TV-Winner aus behauptet, dass es die IP dieses Datensatzinhabers ist, also des Rechungsempfängers. Besser erklärt ist das an so einem Beispiel, wo der Rechungsempfänger überhaupt keinen Computer, geschweige denn einen Internetzugang hat.


----------



## Reducal (3 April 2005)

Counselor schrieb:
			
		

> Und wenn der Besteller falsche Daten angegeben hat, dann wird halt Strafanzeige erstattet.



Das Engagement der Staatsanwaltschaften ist derzeit noch nicht so recht absehbar, da mir scheint, dass die für TV-Winner zuständige StA in Cottbus irgendwie an einseitigen Informationen hängen geblieben ist.
Fakt ist allerdings, dass TV-Winner den widersprechenden "Kunden" aufgibt, Anzeigen zu erstatten und gibt denen dafür die IP-Adresse mit. Warum machen die das? Sollen sie doch selbst die Behörden bemühen, wo sie doch die einzigen Geschädigten sind. Und dass die Firma rechtlich ordentlich beraten ist, wage ich bei der Gelegenheit (wenn es um Missbrauch ihres Systems geht) dann auch gleich anzuzweifeln.


----------



## dirknagel (3 April 2005)

*IP*

Diskusion hin diskusion her über das protokollierne der IP, letztendlich um es mal auf den punkt zu bringen geht es der "windigen" firma nur um das beste -  nämlich unser allerwertestes geld


----------



## Counselor (3 April 2005)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Dabei wird von TV-Winner aus behauptet, dass es die IP dieses Datensatzinhabers ist, also des Rechungsempfängers. Besser erklärt ist das an so einem Beispiel, wo der Rechungsempfänger überhaupt keinen Computer, geschweige denn einen Internetzugang hat.


Wobei es sogar gestattet ist, den vermeintlichen Vertragspartner in einem Zivilprozess mit Vermutungen zu konfrontieren, für die es tatsächliche Anhaltspunkte gibt (_BGH, Urt. v. 8. 5.2002, Az. I ZR 28/00_). Ob sie die Behauptung beweisen können, steht auf einem anderen Blatt.





			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Das Engagement der Staatsanwaltschaften ist derzeit noch nicht so recht absehbar, da mir scheint, dass die für TV-Winner zuständige StA in Cottbus irgendwie an einseitigen Informationen hängen geblieben ist.


Ich habe ein paar Jahre in Cottbus gewohnt. Ich hatte den Eindruck, daß diese StA relativ klein  und irgendwie ihren normalen Aufgaben nicht gewachsen ist.


----------



## Reducal (3 April 2005)

Counselor schrieb:
			
		

> ...in Cottbus... Ich hatte den Eindruck, daß diese StA relativ klein  und irgendwie ihren normalen Aufgaben nicht gewachsen ist.


Aber immerhin sind sie dort sehr freundlich und geben sich (anders als oft anderenorts mit größeren Dimensionen) Mühe bei der Bewältigung der Aufgaben - aber ob das letztlich ausreichend ist?


Berichtigung:

wie ich gerade sehe, ist die Diskussion hier im Thread etwas durcheinander geraten, deshalb hier die Richtigstellung:

TV-Winner ist in Hamburg - Profiwin ist in Motzen bei Cottbus, siehe  > HIER <!


----------



## dirknagel (4 April 2005)

Hm...ob da mal nicht alles ein einziger verschlungener firmensumpf is. Meine *persönliche Meinung* ist das das alles ein und die selbe firma ist nur mit unterschiedlichen GF die sich die firmen hin und her schieben wie sie gerade gebraucht werden; die Betonung liegt hier auf persönliche meinung


----------



## dirknagel (4 April 2005)

0


----------



## Reducal (4 April 2005)

dirknagel schrieb:
			
		

> Hm...ob da mal nicht alles ein einziger verschlungener firmensumpf is. Meine *persönliche Meinung* ist das das alles ein und die selbe firma ist nur mit unterschiedlichen GF die sich die firmen hin und her schieben...


Zumindest vorläufig würde ich das verneinen. Es gibt ettliche Firmen, die im Internet auf diese Art und Weise ihr Geschäft machen - blos einige fallen eben etwas mehr auf als andere.


----------



## dirknagel (5 April 2005)

Counselor schrieb:
			
		

> Reducal schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das hier angegebene urteil hab ich mir mal angeschaut, paßt hier in dem fall nicht rein es ist ein urteil bei dem auf der einen seite die  betreiberin oder der Betreiber einer ausländischen Eisenbahngesellschaft ist ich glaub daher daß das urteil etwas fehl am platz ist


----------



## Counselor (5 April 2005)

dirknagel schrieb:
			
		

> Das hier angegebene urteil hab ich mir mal angeschaut, paßt hier in dem fall nicht rein es ist ein urteil bei dem auf der einen seite die  betreiberin oder der Betreiber einer ausländischen Eisenbahngesellschaft ist ich glaub daher daß das urteil etwas fehl am platz ist


Wer die Parteien waren, ist völlig gleich. Entscheidend ist ist folgender Satz:

```
Die Beklagte zu 1 hat nämlich im Anschluß an ihr fragliches Beweisvorbringen weiteren, von der Revision ebenfalls als übergangen gerügten Vortrag gehalten, gemäß dem auch objektive Anhaltspunkte dafür sprachen, daß sich die Klägerin bei Abschluß des Generalvertretervertrags zur Tragung der Kosten für die Unterhaltung eines Standortbüros verpflichtet hatte.
```
Damit hat der BGH entschieden, daß die Parteien sich in einem Prozess grundsätzlich mit Vermutungen konfrontieren können, für die sie Anhaltspunkte haben. Also dürfen die TVWinner es auch (aufgrund der gespeicherten Daten vermuten, wer der Kunde war).


----------



## dirknagel (6 April 2005)

*BGH-Urteil*

Sogesehen ist das natürlich wahr. aber als gesamtheit unpassent. Im Fall eines Falles muß man sich die entsprechenden passagen rausleden, die da anwendbar sind...ob dies jedoch einfluß auf ein Strafverfahren hat steht auf einem anderen papier. Wie lautet da ein Spruch meine seligen Lehrherrn J.R. Rechtsanwalt aus S.: "Vor deutschen Gerichten und auf hoher See gilt nur auf Gottvertrauen" wo er nicht unrecht hatt


----------



## Anonymous (7 April 2005)

*TV-winner*

hallo ich habe heute mal seit langem wieder post von advobelling bekommen soll doch bitte 60euro überweissen sonst müste ich 99euro bezahlen!!weiss jemand was neues zu dem fall?? werde wohl auch mal ne anzeige gegen diesen laden machen!

ich hoffe das wir da bald mal ein ende finden der laden muss zu gemacht werden!

gruss


----------



## Counselor (7 April 2005)

*Re: BGH-Urteil*



			
				dirknagel schrieb:
			
		

> Im Fall eines Falles muß man sich die entsprechenden passagen rausleden, die da anwendbar sind


Das muß man bei allen Urteilen der obersten Bundesgerichte. Ich glaube auch nicht, daß das Strafverfahren jemals zu Gericht kommt.


----------



## Anonymous (8 April 2005)

*tv winner*

ich habe auch so etwas von tv winner bekommen...aber ich habe dan im webseite von verbrauchschutz von HAMBURG gelessen...
wir brauchen nicht bezahlen...

cia

zombi

Ja die Staatsanwaltschaft in Hamburg informieren![/quote]


----------



## dirknagel (9 April 2005)

*Verfahren in hamburg*

nach meinem neusten kenntnisstand von gestern mittag 15 Uhr MESZ gibt es in Hamburg ein zentrales sammelverfahren parallel zu nem Verfahren des Zentralrat Europäischer Bürger (ZEB), der die Anzeige letztes Jahr schon gestellt hat. Warte allerdings noch auf schriftliche informationen


----------



## Reducal (9 April 2005)

*Re: Verfahren in hamburg*



			
				dirknagel schrieb:
			
		

> Warte allerdings noch auf schriftliche informationen


Von wem?


			
				dirknagel schrieb:
			
		

> ...nach meinem neusten kenntnisstand... in Hamburg ein zentrales sammelverfahren...


...richtig ist auf jeden Fall, dass in Hamburg die einzelnen Anzeigen gesammelt werden. Siehe auch PN!


----------



## Reducal (11 April 2005)

*Re: Verfahren in hamburg*



			
				dirknagel schrieb:
			
		

> ....parallel zu nem Verfahren des Zentralrat Europäischer Bürger (ZEB)....


Etwas Lektüre, insbesondere das 1. Schreiben > HIER < ist witzig formuliert.         Wird sowas echt ernst genommen?


----------



## dirknagel (11 April 2005)

reducal danke für die pn aber das aktenzeichen hab ich heute auch von andererseite schriftlich bestätigt bekommen...man hat ja seine verbindungen zu LKA und Staatsanwaltschaft  wenn man im öffentlichen Dienst eines Bundeslandes arbeitet und dort die wege etwas kürzer sind als anderstwo


----------



## Reducal (11 April 2005)

... mei hast Du´s gut! Andere mussen sich für sowas echt strecken aber macht ja nichts.


----------



## dirknagel (11 April 2005)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> ... mei hast Du´s gut! Andere mussen sich für sowas echt strecken aber macht ja nichts.



dafür wohn ich im saarland und das ist ein großes dorf da kennt doch jeder jeden...oder warum meinste sind in der Interessengemei nschaft soviel saarländer drin???


----------



## dirknagel (14 April 2005)

*Urteil*

Kennt jemand das aktenzeichen des Urteils das das Oberlandesgericht karlsruhe erlassenhat, in dem es heißt daß unerwünschte Gewinnmitteilungen sogenannter "Briefkastenfirmen" Betrug sind? hab dazu nen beitrag in der Zeitung gelesen, allerdings war da kein Aktenzeichen angegeben


----------



## Aka-Aka (14 April 2005)

ich nehme an, du meinst das da:
http://www.lexisnexis.de/rechtsnews/64957


> Gewinnmitteilungen, die wissentliche unwahre und zur Irreführung geeignete Angaben über geschäftliche Verhältnisse enthalten sind nach einem Beschluss des OLG Karlsruhe strafbar.





> Beschlüsse des OLG Karlsruhe vom 08.04.2005
> Az.: 3 Ws 113/05
> Az.: 3 Ws 96/05
> Quelle: Pressemitteilung des OLG Karlsruhe vom 08.04.2005



s.a.
http://www.welt.de/data/2005/04/09/670795.html

Die wahrscheinlich passende story:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=8229
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=9938


----------



## dirknagel (25 April 2005)

*Einstweilige Verfügung*

Hallo,

im Januar hat Das Landgericht Berlin gegen TV-Winner ne einstweilige Verfügung erlassen (bin da durch zufall draufgestoßen) nun meine Frage kennt jemand zufällig das aktenzeichen aus Berlin


----------



## Reducal (25 April 2005)

*Re: Einstweilige Verfügung*



			
				dirknagel schrieb:
			
		

> ...kennt jemand zufällig das aktenzeichen aus Berlin


Für die einstweilige Verfügung oder die Ermittlungen der StA?


			
				dirknagel schrieb:
			
		

> ...im Januar hat Das Landgericht Berlin gegen TV-Winner ne einstweilige Verfügung erlassen...


Worum ging es da?


----------



## dirknagel (26 April 2005)

*Re: Einstweilige Verfügung*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> dirknagel schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Einstweilige verfügung des Landgerichts in Berlin ist kein ermittlungsverfahren der Staatsanwaltschaft. Wenn ich den Inhalt kennen würde bräuchte ich net nach dem aktenzeichen zu fragen


----------



## Smigel (26 April 2005)

Vielleicht hilft der Link weiter

http://www.verbraucherzentrale-niedersachsen.de/UNIQ111451825727541119/link193147A.html


----------



## Reducal (26 April 2005)

*Re: Einstweilige Verfügung*



			
				dirknagel schrieb:
			
		

> Einstweilige verfügung des Landgerichts in Berlin ist kein ermittlungsverfahren der Staatsanwaltschaft.


Na mir ist das schon klar - der Link vom Smigel dürfte die offene Frage klären, als beim Verbraucherschutz Niedersachsen erkundigen ( [email protected] )! Somit gibt es mit Sicherheit 2 GZ in dieser Angelegenheit.


----------



## dirknagel (5 Mai 2005)

*außergerichtliche mahnung*

Hallo,

wollte nur mal wissen ob es zwischenzeitlich schon von tv - Winner ein zivilverfahren gibt. habe gestern letzte außergerichtliche zahlungsaufforderung bekommen, sollte ich nicht innerhalb 1 woche zahlen würden gerichtliche maßnahmen eingeleitet werden. nun meine Frage ist von TV-Winner ereits sowas eingeleitet worden?


----------



## webwatcher (5 Mai 2005)

dirknagel schrieb:
			
		

> nun meine Frage ist von TV-Winner ereits sowas eingeleitet worden?


Jedenfalls nicht nach unserem Kenntnisstand 

ww


----------



## Anonymous (6 Mai 2005)

*jahresmitgliedschaft bei bonus.net*

also wie ich lese sind bei den meisten hier gewinnspiele gewesen bei bonus,  bei mir war es anders sie haben gleich vom konto abgezogen. hollte es mir aber per rücklastschrift zurück. ja dann wurden sie böse und schickten mir eine rechnung noch höher u. drohten gleich mit einen inkaskounternehmen.   
ich kenne diesen club nicht u. kann mich auch nicht entsinnen dass ich irgend was  mit ihnen zutun gehabt  habe. das witzige an der sache ist auch noch sie haben mir gedroht ich solle bis zum 18.4.05 die rechnung begleichen . die rechnung wurde aber am 19,o4.abgeschickt. erhalten hab ich sie am 6.05.05 
wer kann mir gute tips geben.

gruß italien


----------



## Reducal (6 Mai 2005)

*Re: jahresmitgliedschaft bei bonus.net*



			
				italien schrieb:
			
		

> wer kann mir gute tips geben


Steht bereits alles hier ab Seite 1, musst Dir nur etwas Zeit nehmen, das zu lesen.


----------



## dirknagel (6 Mai 2005)

*Re: jahresmitgliedschaft bei bonus.net*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> italien schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so sehe ich das auch, vorallem zeit um das wichtigste rauszulesen und alles wie ein puzzel zusammensetzen was man machen soll und wie es geht


----------



## Reducal (6 Mai 2005)

*Re: jahresmitgliedschaft bei bonus.net*



			
				dirknagel schrieb:
			
		

> ....vorallem zeit um das wichtigste rauszulesen...


Kurzum: _Ruhe bewahren und Überblick verschaffen!_                (1. Regel beim Katastrophenschutz)


----------



## dirknagel (7 Mai 2005)

*Re: jahresmitgliedschaft bei bonus.net*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> dirknagel schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Da kennt sich ja jemand mit den wichtigsten regeln des Katastrophenschutz aus    hat aber eigentlich nix mit dem thema hier zu tun....hab heut die entscheidung aus Berlin bekommen bezüglich einstweilige verfügung. Sage nur sehr interesant


----------



## Reducal (7 Mai 2005)

...dann stell´ das doch hier ein (anonymisiert eingescannt oder abgeschrieben und ohne Aktenzeichen) - alle Beteiligten haben sicher von der Verfügung bereits Kenntnis, so dass mEn der Veröffentlichung nichts im Wege steht.


----------



## dirknagel (7 Mai 2005)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> ...dann stell´ das doch hier ein (anonymisiert eingescannt oder abgeschrieben und ohne Aktenzeichen) - alle Beteiligten haben sicher von der Verfügung bereits Kenntnis, so dass mEn der Veröffentlichung nichts im Wege steht.


 werde ich tun, spätestens dienstag mittag werde ich die anonymisierte kopie einscannen (natürlich auch ohne aktenzeichen


----------



## Anonymous (11 Mai 2005)

*Re: außergerichtliche mahnung*



			
				dirknagel schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> wollte nur mal wissen ob es zwischenzeitlich schon von tv - Winner ein zivilverfahren gibt. habe gestern *letzte außergerichtliche zahlungsaufforderung* bekommen, sollte ich nicht innerhalb 1 woche zahlen würden gerichtliche maßnahmen eingeleitet werden. nun meine Frage ist von TV-Winner ereits sowas eingeleitet worden?



Diesen Brief bekam ich auch, am 20.1.05.
Heute, am 11.5.05, bekomme ich einen Brief vom Rechtsanwalt Frank J. H. , der beauftragt sei gerichtlich in der Forderungssache TV Winner gegen mich vorzugehen, nachdem ich nicht auf AdvoBilling reagiert habe.
Allerdings: "Bevor das Gericht eingeschaltet wird und dadurch noch weitere unnötige Kosten für Sie entstehen, möchte ich Ihnen hiermit letztmals die Möglichkeit geben, die Forderung -innerhalb einer Woche - auf das angegebene Konto zu überweisen. ...." Natürlich habe ich auch ein Ratenzahlungsangebot erhalten :roll: 
Schade nur das der Brief auf den 20.4.05 datiert ist. Also, kennt jemand einen guten Anwalt?


----------



## Reducal (11 Mai 2005)

*Re: außergerichtliche mahnung*



			
				Kapitalismusopfer schrieb:
			
		

> Also, kennt jemand einen guten Anwalt?


Suche Dir einen in Deiner Nähe, aber vorerst brauchst Du keinen. An Deiner Stelle würde ich den RA noch ein bisschen drohen lassen und die Schreiben allesamt fein säuberlich abheften. Ernst wird es erst, wenn ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid kommt - ein Original von einem Amtsgericht. Dem kann man ebenfalls widersprechen, so dass die Gegenseite dann am Zug wäre. Erst in diesem Stadium wäre der Gang zum Anwalt empfehlenswert. Allerdings ist bislang noch nicht einmal ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid an einen Betroffenen ergangen.


----------



## dirknagel (12 Mai 2005)

*Re: außergerichtliche mahnung*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Kapitalismusopfer schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



muß da reducal rechtgeben solang nichts vom Gericht kommt brauch man keinen anwalt. Wenn man eine ausbildung hat die aus dem juristischen kommt kann man das sogar selbst machen (bin gelernter rechtsanwaltsgehilfe). Mir ist auch noch nichts bekannt daß ein gerichtliches schreiben an die betroffenen ging


----------



## Anonymous (12 Mai 2005)

Mein Mitbewohner, der ein bisschen Juristerei studiert, meinte gestern noch, der Brief wäre ein Bluff zum Einschüchtern, da keine vernünftige Adresse (Postfach....) und kein zuständiges Gericht (Amts-, Land-, etc.) des Anwalts angegeben ist.
Also werd ich abwarten und Tee trinken


----------



## Anonymous (12 Mai 2005)

Kapitalismusopfer schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Mitbewohner, der ein bisschen Juristerei studiert, meinte gestern noch, der Brief wäre ein Bluff zum Einschüchtern, da keine vernünftige Adresse (Postfach....) und kein zuständiges Gericht (Amts-, Land-, etc.) des Anwalts angegeben ist.
> Also werd ich abwarten und Tee trinken


Name vergessen


----------



## Anonymous (17 Mai 2005)

Habe schon mehrmals eine Rechnung von Bonus´.net bekommen mit Mahngebühr usw. was soll ich machen?????????? Anrufen kann man auch nicht e-mails werden nicht beantwortet


Gruß Kamila


----------



## Reducal (18 Mai 2005)

Kamila schrieb:
			
		

> was soll ich machen??????????


Viel lesen - entweder hier im Forum oder am besten gleich bei der Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg und dadurch einen Überblick zur weiteren Vorgehensweise verschaffen (blaue Schrift anklicken). Empfehlungen für den Einzelfall können hier im Forum nicht gegeben werden.

Passend dazu liest sich dann auch das:


			
				VZHH schrieb:
			
		

> Abmahnung von Kunden: Was normalerweise Zeitungen oder Verbraucherzentralen vorbehalten bleibt - eine Abmahnung wegen kritischer Äußerungen - droht Bonus.net jetzt Kunden an! Verbraucher, die sich angeblich gegenüber Partnerfirmen oder in Internet-Foren kritisch über Bonus.net geäußert haben, erhalten von RA Ta*** aus Hamburg eine Abmahnung mit entsprechender Kostenfolge. Auch gilt unser Rat: *Nicht einschüchtern lassen!* Lassen Sie sich von einem Rechtsanwalt oder der Verbraucherzentrale beraten.


----------



## Telekomunikacja (1 Juni 2005)

*TV-Winner wird zum Verlierer*



			
				sascha schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.vzhh.de/~upload/vz/VZTexte/TexteRecht/TV-Winner.htm





> *Recht aktuell*
> 
> TV-Winner wird zum Verlierer
> Auch wenn Advo Billing den Druck erhöht - Rechnung nicht bezahlen! Staatsanwalt einschalten.  *...mehr*
> ...


----------



## dirknagel (1 Juni 2005)

*Re: TV-Winner wird zum Verlierer*



			
				Telekomunikacja schrieb:
			
		

> sascha schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da bedank ich mich mal für die info, leider ist das mit den infos die ich hab etwas schwieriger, da ich das leider nicht einstellen kann derweil mein Scanner den dienst eingestellt hat und mein PC (auf dem die daten gespeichert waren) sich verabschiedet hat (totaler virusbefall)


----------



## dirknagel (1 Juni 2005)

*Nachtrag*

Wollte noch was anmerken und zwar betrifft es das Einreichen von Klagen:

1.  < 600,00 € muß vor Klageeinreichung ein sogenanntes Schiedsmannverfahren durchgeführt werden (Regelung im Saarland kann also in anderen Bundesländern anderst sein). Um dies zu umgehen wird meistens Mahnbescheid beantragt. Da also auch rein theoretisch 0,01 € (In Worten ein Eurocent) eingeklagt werden kann stellt sich nur die frage der Kosten.

2. Ein Mindeststreitwert gibt es also laut Ausführung unter Nr. 1 nicht.

Diese infos habe ich von der Rechtsantragstelle des Amtsgerichts Saarbrücken und können bei jeder rechtsantragstelle eines Amts-, Kreis- bzw. Bezirksgericht erfragt werden


----------



## dirknagel (4 Juni 2005)

*Zivilverfahren*

Hallo,

nachdem absolute Ruhe betreffend TV-Winner etc. herrscht stellt sich mir die dringende Frage ob seitens der Incassogesellschaft oder deren Anwalt bereits ein Zivilverfahren eingeleitet wurde. Weiß jemand davon? wenn ja ist das aktenzeichen bekannt?


----------



## Anonymous (12 Juli 2005)

*Mahnbescheid*

Hallo,

wir hatten denen ein Schreiben geschickt, wo wir eine Betrugsanzeige androhten. Nachdem dann Ruhe war hatte ich es schon vergessen. Jetzt kam ein Schreiben, mit der letzten aussergerichtlichen Mahnung.

Aber was kommt dann? Hat jemand schon einen Mahnbescheid bekommen oder mehr? Mein Sohn bekommt langsam kalte Füsse und möchte am liebsten zahlen, weil er fürchtet, wenn es vor Gericht ginge, kämen noch höhere Kosten auf ihn zu.

Grüße

Sarah


----------



## Captain Picard (12 Juli 2005)

*Re: Mahnbescheid*



			
				Sarah123 schrieb:
			
		

> Hat jemand schon einen Mahnbescheid bekommen oder mehr?


Nach allen mir bekannten Quellen einschließlich dieses Forums ist noch nie ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid 
erfolgt und daher auch keine weitergehenden Maßnahmen...

cp


----------



## Anonymous (12 Juli 2005)

*Re: Mahnbescheid/Anzeigenerstattung*

Hallo,

Danke für die Info. Ich konnte meinen Sohn gerade noch davon abhalten zu bezahlen und zu überreden, dass wir heute Anzeige erstattet haben. Und was passierte... der Beamte wollte gar nicht so recht, meinte, dass sehr wohl auch ein Vertrag zu stande gekommen sein könnte. Erst nachdem wir immer weiter redeten nahm er eine Anzeige auf. War aber nicht wirklich erfreut



> Nach allen mir bekannten Quellen einschließlich dieses Forums ist noch nie ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid
> erfolgt und daher auch keine weitergehenden Maßnahmen...



Das werd ich meinem Sohn gleich sagen, er hat immer noch bedenken, dass er mit Gerichtskosten dann eine immense Summe zahlen müsste.

Vielen Dank und Grüße

Sarah


----------



## Anonymous (16 Januar 2006)

Phänomenologe schrieb:
			
		

> Eine neue und bislang hier im Forum noch nicht erwähnte Gewinnmöglichkeit, die der Firmengruppe um Bonus.net GmbH/Care GmbH und dem geschäftigen Sachsen zu zu orden wäre, ist die:
> 
> 
> []TV Winner Verlagsgesellschaft mbH[/size]
> ...




Das stand dort nicht so haben die auch im Fernsehen gesagt.
Das haben die nachträglich reingeschrieben nachdem die ersten Klagen kommen.

Wie inkompetent ist es denn, selbst wenn da so etwas stand, wie soll man denn Abbestellen wenn weder die Email Adresse werder die Telefonnummer oder sonstwas nicht stimmte.
Zudem war der Inhaben der inkassogeselschaft der selbe wie von TV WINNER.


----------



## Anonymous (16 Januar 2006)

*Re: Zivilverfahren*



			
				dirknagel schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> nachdem absolute Ruhe betreffend TV-Winner etc. herrscht stellt sich mir die dringende Frage ob seitens der Incassogesellschaft oder deren Anwalt bereits ein Zivilverfahren eingeleitet wurde. Weiß jemand davon? wenn ja ist das aktenzeichen bekannt?



Habe einen Bericht im fernsehen über die Firma gehört/gesehen
Dort sagten sie die Staatsanwaltschaft würde schon ermitteln. Allerdings war das vor einem Jahr und TV WINNER gibt es immer noch.

Zu deiner Frage wegen der Inkassogesellschaft. Die ist Fake der Inhaber ist der Selbe wie bei TV WINNER.#

Ich habe einfach nicht gezahlt und jetzt schon seit über einem Jahr Ruhe.


----------



## Aka-Aka (12 Januar 2008)

*AW: TV Winner vs. Bonus.net*

Advo Billing oder: Totgesagte leben länger?



> Ausgeschieden Liquidator: T*, M* Hamburg, *xxx. Bestellt Geschäftsführer: Hö*, I*Köln, *xxx, Ku*, J*Hamburg, *xxx





> Neue Firma: mightyproducts Handels GmbH. Neuer Unternehmensgegenstand: der Im- und Export von und der Handel mit Produkten aller Art (soweit nicht erlaubnispflichtig); die Kreation, Realisation und der Betrieb von Internetportalen sowie die Erbringung von Mediadienstleistungen aller Art udn von sonstigen erlaubnisfreien Dienstleistungen



Liest Hamburgs OB O* B* hier eigentlich mit? :stumm:


----------



## Aka-Aka (12 Januar 2008)

*AW: TV Winner vs. Bonus.net*

P.S.: Es geschieht _seltenst_, dass ich zwei Jahre alte Beiträge _versehentlich_ ans Tageslicht zerre. Auch in diesem Fall habe ich _natürlich nicht _vor, irgendetwas anzudeuten.
Aber ist es nicht naheliegend, die Tatsache, dass die Advo Billing wieder Geschäfte treibt, in Zusammenhang mit den alten Kamellen dahingegend zu interpretieren, dass von dieser Seite her endgültig Gras über die Sache gewachsen ist?


			
				Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg schrieb:
			
		

> Bei der Staatsanwaltschaft Berlin (Turmstraße 91, 10559 Berlin) ist unter dem Az xxx (bzw. in Hamburg xxx) ein Sammelverfahren anhängig. Strafanzeigen sollten dorthin gesandt werden.


Jedenfalls bin ich sehr erstaunt, dass der so medienerfahrene Sachse hier meines Erachtens einen ungewöhnlichen Schritt unternommen hat, seine alte Firma HRB 88028 mit einem Projekt seiner jüngeren Vergangenheit in Beziehung zu bringen.


----------

